# Just got my Yamaha YSP 4000!!



## frostylou

Postive. A lot!!! It sounds great. Much fuller sound than my YSP-1, and better than the 1100s that I have heard. It just sounds smoohter, richer, more like a high end speaker than a cool gimicky gadget, that these have been accused of.


Negative. AHHHH.!!!1Still no 'proper' uncompressd PCM on Blu ray. On my old YSP-1 it came in to the YSP form the Blu ary, and then was spread via Pro Logic to 5 channels. I thought with the HDMI on the 4000, I would get PCM that was proper 5.1 and did not have to be spread Pro Logic or DTS Neo 6. I guess I did not do my homwork well enough. For me, even though the upcompressed sounds a bit better with the YSPs, it is not nearly as directional as when it has to go through Pro Logic, so I prefer the regular Dolby Tracks.


Cheers


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12014791
> 
> 
> Postive. A lot!!! It sounds great. Much fuller sound than my YSP-1, and better than the 1100s that I have heard. It just sounds smoohter, richer, more like a high end speaker than a cool gimicky gadget, that these have been accused of.
> 
> 
> Negative. AHHHH.!!!1Still no 'proper' uncompressd PCM on Blu ray. On my old YSP-1 it came in to the YSP form the Blu ary, and then was spread via Pro Logic to 5 channels. I thought with the HDMI on the 4000, I would get PCM that was proper 5.1 and did not have to be spread Pro Logic or DTS Neo 6. I guess I did not do my homwork well enough. For me, even though the upcompressed sounds a bit better with the YSPs, it is not nearly as directional as when it has to go through Pro Logic, so I prefer the regular Dolby Tracks.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Cool, congrads on your YSP-4000, as an owner of a YSP-800 and 1100 I am a YSP fan as well.

So how does it sound, surround wise ?

What type of room are you using it in (room shape) ?

Any other comments you can share with us ?


Davyo


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12018781
> 
> 
> Cool, congrads on your YSP-4000, as an owner of a YSP-800 and 1100 I am a YSP fan as well.
> 
> So how does it sound, surround wise ?
> 
> What type of room are you using it in (room shape) ?
> 
> Any other comments you can share with us ?
> 
> 
> Davyo



Hi Davyo,


It sounds ot me more immersive than the previous models. My family room is a little bit awkward, but l have the settings quite good, that it does a hell of a surround job. To my ears, the 4000 is a little less 'Punchy'- it is a smoother, rounder more overall tonal image than the ysp and ysp 1000. DEFINTLEY more depth to the sound. Jees, I wish this could do multi channel uncomressed. I had thought all hdmi 'recievers' could do that now for PCM. In any event listenisng and watching to Flight of the Phoenix with the Blu Ray 1.5 cpre was mind blowing. I don't know reallistically the how much better the uncompressed multi channel would be. A friend that was over said his bmw 4k 5.1 speakers don't sound as amazing as this. As he put it..."mine sounds like 5 excellent speakers and a sub...yours sound like a damn movie theater!"


----------



## Entoxica

Very nice, a YSP is definitely going to be my next purchase. have a sub hooked up to it? What features made you choose the 4000 over the 3000? do you make use of the scaling? smaller size? more beam drivers?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12020682
> 
> 
> Hi Davyo,
> 
> 
> It sounds ot me more immersive than the previous models. My family room is a little bit awkward, but l have the settings quite good, that it does a hell of a surround job. To my ears, the 4000 is a little less 'Punchy'- it is a smoother, rounder more overall tonal image than the ysp and ysp 1000. DEFINTLEY more depth to the sound. Jees, I wish this could do multi channel uncomressed. I had thought all hdmi 'recievers' could do that now for PCM. In any event listenisng and watching to Flight of the Phoenix with the Blu Ray 1.5 cpre was mind blowing. I don't know reallistically the how much better the uncompressed multi channel would be. A friend that was over said his bmw 4k 5.1 speakers don't sound as amazing as this. As he put it..."mine sounds like 5 excellent speakers and a sub...yours sound like a damn movie theater!"



Thanks for the feedback and do have fun with your new toy, the YSP's are very cool to say the least.


Davyo


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Entoxica* /forum/post/12027299
> 
> 
> Very nice, a YSP is definitely going to be my next purchase. have a sub hooked up to it? What features made you choose the 4000 over the 3000? do you make use of the scaling? smaller size? more beam drivers?



Have it hooked up to the Bic 1000 Sub. More than one needs. The smaller size ones, the 800, the now 3000 while good, to me are just not as impressive and immersive as the Larger ones.


I must say one thing, that I can't state enough with these. They MUST be set up and calibrated properly. Ohter wise, they are useless and totally unimpressive. I think of the 10 or 11 stores that I have been in, even ones with ideal setups...rectangular, walls etc, they are not at all calibrated right. Maybe 2 stores had them calibrated, as crazy as that sounds. REALLY calibrated... and I have never known any piece of equpment that is so utterly astounding when set up right, and all its magic is useless and unapparent when _no_t set up right


----------



## jedigras

I'm looking into purchasing these for my studio (250 sq ft). The studio is L shaped and my bed would be in one corner of the L. I'm thinking of mounting the YSP on the wall towards the foot of the bed kind of in the corner towards the bend of the L shape...if that makes any sense.


Do you guys think I can calibrate this system properly given the strange layout? Or should I just go with 2.1 sound?


----------



## davyo

Hey "frostylou"

A few questions for you again, if ya dont mind.


What is the shape of your room and size ?


How did you end up hooking up your Blu Ray audio, as in, everything HDMI or HDMI for video only and optical or digital for audio ? (I have both Blu ray and HD DVD and am wondering the best way to hook up to the YSP)


Where did you buy yours from ?


Having already owned the YSP-800 and the YSP-1100 I cant wait to get the YSP-4000, (a week or two before I can order/afford one).


Thanks again in advance.

Davyo


----------



## frostylou

Hi Davyo,

I have got a family room, and it is with a corner set up, It is about 15 by 15 . I now have it hooked up HDMI to the Bluray player..., and optical for the cable box. There is one awesome feature on this called 'encance' that enhances compressed music formats. But, any regular DVD is compressed dolby or DTS, and even the plus formats are compressed, so this feature...REALLLY opens up the sound, and can make a standadrd DVD track almost sound like uncompressed PCM.


I got it new from a an online ebay dealer.


The 4000 just really rocks


----------



## frostylou

Also, a nice new review:

http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-spe...-32570630.html


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12150102
> 
> 
> Hi Davyo,
> 
> I have got a family room, and it is with a corner set up, It is about 15 by 15 . I now have it hooked up HDMI to the Bluray player..., and optical for the cable box. There is one awesome feature on this called 'encance' that enhances compressed music formats. But, any regular DVD is compressed dolby or DTS, and even the plus formats are compressed, so this feature...REALLLY opens up the sound, and can make a standadrd DVD track almost sound like uncompressed PCM.
> 
> 
> I got it new from a an online ebay dealer.
> 
> 
> The 4000 just really rocks



Cool, thanks for the info.

I must say, all your positive comments have me really looking forward to getting the YSP-4000.


Ok, dont hate me, I have another question.

When you set-up your 4000 did you just run auto set-up with the mic and leave it at that or did you do the manual set-up ?

If you did the manual set-up was it a pain in the ass ?


I remember trying to do a manual set-up with my YSP-1100 and it was a bit of a learning curve attemting to get it right.

It would be nice if the 4000 was more user friendly than the 1100 but Im guessing they are the same as far as the user interface.


Thanks again

Davyo


----------



## frostylou

Hi Davyo,

I am not a fan of the auto set up. It does a 'good' job, but I feel to get it the best ,you have to fiddle manually with the settings to get the best and furthest back rear effects, immersive feel, etc.

Call me crazy, but I still fell there is no 5.1 system, period that can touch this...assuming it is in a pretty good room and as I have said before..*well calibrated*.. in that it _really_ gives the feel of a movie theater


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12153126
> 
> 
> Hi Davyo,
> 
> I am not a fan of the auto set up. It does a 'good' job, but I feel to get it the best ,you have to fiddle manually with the settings to get the best and furthest back rear effects, immersive feel, etc.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I still fell there is no 5.1 system, period that can touch this...assuming it is in a pretty good room and as I have said before..*well calibrated*.. in that it _really_ gives the feel of a movie theater



Cool, thanks for the info again.


And no, you are not crazy about a 5.1 vs a YSP.

I also think a YSP in the right shaped room will sound way way better than ANY 5.1 system.

With a traditional 5.1 system the sound coming from all the speakers is so directional but with a YSP the surround effect seems to sound more natural.


Davyo


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12155107
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info again.
> 
> 
> And no, you are not crazy about a 5.1 vs a YSP.
> 
> I also think a YSP in the right shaped room will sound way way better than ANY 5.1 system.
> 
> With a traditional 5.1 system the sound coming from all the speakers is so directional but with a YSP the surround effect seems to sound more natural.
> 
> 
> Davyo



Exactly!


----------



## bigrock66

Hi Frosty,


I've been looking at the YSP line for 2 years now. They do sound pretty good. I am in the process of looking at these with a more serious approach since my family room desparately needs 5.1 but the wife said "no wires!". Did you get a chance to audition the Denon version? if you did, what made you go to the Yamaha again?


Also, are you sing a Yamaha sub?


Thanks!


BR


----------



## frostylou

Hi BR,

I think if you mean the Denon 2.1 version, I have heard it. For me the Yamahas as far as virtual surround sound are in a class by themself. I have a bic-100 subwoofer hooked up, as people rave about it on this forum. It integrates gorgeously with the YSP


Frosty


----------



## davyo

Hey Frosty


Just picked up my YSP-4000 last night from a local B&M, they gave it to me for very close to the online price so I could not pass up the deal.


Just did the auto set-up for right now and so far it sounds great hooked up with my Sony sub, in a few days, after I wall mount it, I will do the manual set-up to see what my new toy can do and see if it sounds better than my old YSP-1100.


But one thing for sure, never again will I go back to running wires all over the room and speakers hanging on all the walls.


Anyhow Frosty, thanks for all your input, comments and help.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## frostylou

That is great Davyo. You will love it. I really think this is the best one yet!


----------



## davemcs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12159503
> 
> 
> Hey Frosty Just picked up my YSP-4000 last night from a local B&M, they gave it to me for very close to the online price so I could not pass up the deal. Cheers Davyo




If it turns out you have a black ysp-800/900 or 3000 to sell off b/c you love the 4000 so much..let me know!


----------



## bigrock66

Thanks Frosty!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davemcs* /forum/post/12162307
> 
> 
> If it turns out you have a black ysp-800/900 or 3000 to sell off b/c you love the 4000 so much..let me know!




Sorry "davemcs", all I had was the silver YSP-800 that I got at Best Buy a few weeks ago on the blow-out sale, just sold it a few days ago.


The black YSP-800's are selling pretty cheap on ebay now.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## frostylou

Hey Davyo,

What do you think so far?


----------



## SandLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12168772
> 
> 
> Hey Davyo,
> 
> What do you think so far?



Same question here Davyo.


New to the forums and they have helped me pick out my new, 1st HDTV, so now I'm looking into a surround sound setup. Thanks for your info so far Frosty.


My room has 4 walls with a fireplace taking up 1/2 of the "front" wall and my HDTV on the other half. I'm sitting about 8.5-9' from the TV on a recliner couch that is centered on the TV and pretty much up against the "back" wall. To the right of my seating position is a solid wall, whereas to my left is a wall that is further away due to the fireplace and has a sliding glass door in it. I'm hoping that the Yamaha will work in my room since my better half doesn't want me drilling holes for surround speakers.


I'm considering either the 3000 or 4000 models, but I imagine that the 4000 would give a better/broader "sweet spot" for the surround effects.


Looking forward to more user input on these new models.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12168772
> 
> 
> Hey Davyo,
> 
> What do you think so far?




Not 100% able to say so far as I am mounting the YSP tonight above my Pio plasma, after I get it all mounted I will do the manual set-up and should be better able to offer full my opinions on the YSP-4000 in a few days.

Up until tonight I have had the YSP on a stand below my plasma, very low to the ground with a couch kinda blocking the beams.


I will make sure to post back after I get everything all dialed in and set-up.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## jhndnn

Can someone comment on what this review says about difficulty with the inputs?


> Quote:
> We experienced some considerable headaches when setting up the YSP-4000 to use multiple AV sources (an Xbox 360, an Apple TV, a DirecTV DVR, and a Panasonic Blu-ray player). Assigning inputs becomes confusing when you move beyond the two HDMI or two component inputs--one each can assigned as "DVD," for instance. Be prepared to invest some time and effort, along with possible limitations (one video input seemed to only match with a coaxial audio input, one with an optical, and so on).



I'm interested in the YSP-4000 and need to hook up a TivoHD ( HDMI ), PS3 ( HDMI ), XBox 360 ( Component ) and Wii ( Component ) and want to make sure there won't be any issues. The connection to my TV will be HDMI.


----------



## Roger Huston

All,


I have had my YSP-4000 for a couple of weeks. Right now I have my DirectTV, PS3, and Wii setup. Unfortunately, the Wii does not show a picture so I have to figure that out. I just switched the Wii to its component cable and something is wrong.


I do have a question that I hope someone can answer. For some strange reason, there does not seem to be a OUT for any audio. There isn't even a headphones jack. I have a set of Pioneer SE-DIR800C's which allow for analog or digital hook-ups but I can't find any way to get the sound out. It looks like the YSP-4000 only transmits video through HDMI. I tried hooking my SE-DIR800C to the audio output of the TV, but nothing.


Anyone got any ideas?


- Roger


----------



## denvershepherd

Hi,


I just brought home the ysp 4000 and although it sounds good, I don't hear the surround sound that it is supposed to do. I did the automatic set up and that sounded like surround during its tests but when I watch a football game or movie on tv it just sounds like the sound is coming only from the speaker directly. Am I doing something wrong?


Thanks


----------



## frostylou

Denvershepard,

Are you sure it is on either the 3 beam plus 2 mode, or 5 beam mode? Also make sure you click movie to one of the various movie settings...to make sure it is not on 'my beam'


----------



## denvershepherd

That's exactly what the problem was Frostylou. It was on mybeam and when when i changed it to 5 beam the sound was all around me! Thanks!!!!


----------



## davyo

So I started mounting my YSP-4000 to get it up off the low shelf it was on, while tring out a few mounting heights I came to the realization that I had a problem.

The problem is the height that the YSP needs to be mounted at in my room is not going to work as Im getting ready to install a projector with an electric roll down screen, it turns out the projector screen would end up blocking the YSP's beams when fully rolled down.

Because of the placement of the YSP I had only two choices, keep the YSP or return the YSP and go back to 5.1 for the placement of the projector screen.

Sadly, I returned the YSP-4000.


A few post's ago on this thread I said I would never go back to 5.1 again, whats that saying about never say never.


As far as my opinions of the YSP-4000 in the limited time I spent with it, a great system and it did sound great, but with that being said I dont feel it sounded that much better than my YSP-1100.

I guess what I would say is if you dont need the HDMI inputs the 4000 offer's the YSP-1100 might be still be a good choice for a bit less money.

Just my opinion for what its worth.


Anyhow, the 4000 got returned but not because it was not a great system.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## jaxon123

That sucks Davyo that you had to return the YSP-4000 but thanks for the posts.


After debating about whether to get the 4000 or the 1100, I went with the 1100 and it rocks! I heard they sound basically the same so unless one wants the hdmi inputs or really likes the new look of the 4000, the 1100 is a good choice for the price.


I only have one minor complaint thus far which is that I can't get the system to control the power of my sub (its the companion sub YST series). It says its supposed to be able to do this with only the companion subs. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## frostylou

Wow Davyo.

What 5.1 system will you get?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12199161
> 
> 
> Wow Davyo.
> 
> What 5.1 system will you get?



Ahhh,, funny you should ask as I was not going to say, but what the heck, I'll admit to what I purchased.


A few days before I bought the YSP-4000 I returned the new Onkyo SR600 5.1 system I had purchased a few weeks ago, the Onkyo was very cool and I did like it alot, but instead of gettng another Onkyo after retruning the YSP-4000 I decided to go get a supper cheapie system to get by on while I save up a few more dollars for what Im going to get.

The cheapie hold-over system I purchased was the RCA RT 2770 from Wal-Mart for $149.99, funny thing is it sounds pretty good, Im quite supprised to say the least, I used my Sony sub with it instead of the RCA sub that came with the unit.

Anyhow, for a cheap little set-up the RCA has shocked me at how good a $149.00 HTiB from Wal-Mart could sound.


Now here is the part were I get flamed big time, what I will end up getting it the new Bose V20 or V30, yea, I said it, Bose.

I know Bose is hated by almost all on this forum but I really dont care, I really do like Bose products and the V20 and V30 are very cool systems and fit my needs perfectly.


So for the next month or so I will used my high end Wal-Mart system and then replace it with the Bose, after the Bose purchased perhaps I will then be kicked off of AVS forum or fined or recive death threats or something.


Davyo


----------



## frostylou

That is funny. I actually just heard the Bose v 20 and thought it sounded damn good. It was kind of the first time I was ever really impressed with Bose.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12201701
> 
> 
> That is funny. I actually just heard the Bose v 20 and thought it sounded damn good. It was kind of the first time I was ever really impressed with Bose.



Yea, I demoed the V20 and V30 a few weeks ago at a Bose store and was very impressed.


I have owned Bose products before (LifeStyle and 321's) and love their on-screen menus, the RF remotes, the overall user friendly-ness and a more than a few other features that Bose offers that other systems do not offer.


Do take care Frosty when using the words "impressed" and "Bose" in the same sentence, it could result in hate mail and death threats from the Bose bashers










Davyo


----------



## JAgustin

Hey guys,


First time poster - long time reader. I appreciate all the information that has been provided regarding the YSP's! Sorry to hear Davyo about having to return the YSP but, you gotta work with what you got huh?


Anyways, I've demoed the YSP 800, 1100 and the Denon sound bars at my local stores and they do sounds amazing. My brother in law picked up the Denon for his family room and it sounds really nice even with the sidewalls 10' from the optimum seating position.


I am looking at picking up the 4000 before the end of the year but wanted to inquire about the sound beams regarding my odd shaped room. I've attached a picture of my room.

http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php...Place.JPG.html 


(My TV in red) I know the YSP's come with the autosetup mic that you can move around you room to calibrate the speakers but with my left wall further away than my right one I hope that I can calibrate it manually to compensate. Also, my right wall consists of mainly windows (with floor to ceiling curtains) which is probably not the "best" reflective surface for sound but it's what I have.


Do you think guys think this will be an issue?


note: I have nothing against Bose either, from what I've heard with the right setup they can sounds pretty amazing. (but no, I do not claim to be an audiophile so forget the sarcasm







)


----------



## jaxon123

Looking at your room pic JAgustin, there seems to be no wall behind the couch of your viewing area. Is that correct? Because if so, then the rear surround sound beams will not be able to properly deflect off of them and it will lose some effect. I have a YSP-1100 and it sounds amazing but I believe you need the three walls (right, left, behind) for it to really reach its sound potential.


Just my two cents so maybe the others can give more insight on this...


----------



## JAgustin

Hey,


Thanks for the reply. You are correct with no rear wall. I was thinking the same thing.


From the demo on the yamaha site and unit I listened to at my a/v shop had no rear walls, but the side walls were equal distance and more of an "ideal" shape, which probably helped with the surround sounds. You just said what I was fearing heh.


The more I think about it, I can probably get along with a full 5.1 running the cables along the wall and under the couch for the rear speakers. I just liked the idea of having all the speakers without needing receiver.


Anyone else have thoughts?


Joel


----------



## frostylou

Hi Joel,

I kind of agree. If there is one thing that is kind of important, it is that rear wall....but...you could try it out and fiddle with the set up. You never know.


----------



## JAgustin

As stupid as it sounds I never even thought about trying it out and returning it if doesn't work out.


They have it at my AV shop for ~ 1500 or so, but I've seen it on ebay (not exactly an authorized dealer mind you) for about 1100.


I'll certainly keep it in mind, I wonder if costco has it










Joel


----------



## macjonny1

I just ordered one from Dell.com. I don't know why, but it was only $1119 a few days ago, and it is $1599 now. Mine has shipped so price mistake or not...it's coming! Anyway, I have a corner set up with no back wall. There is no way I'm setting up a surround system and tearing into walls for wire. So, we'll see how well it does with this type of room setup.


----------



## loxllxol

I need your help. My room is rectangular shaped with 4 walls 10x12. However, the bed is located 1 ft away from the right wall. The TV is wall mounted directly in front of the bed. The YSP-4000 would be touching the right wall. Will that be a problem?
 


Directly behind the bed and desk is a window with drapery.


I'd really like to have one of these YSP's since a 5.1 would be too bulky for a bedroom. But at the same time, I want it to be functional with my room characteristics.


**Also I know the majority of the posts are regarding the effect of the surround sound, but what is the sound QUALITY like? If these sound anywhere close to the Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 as far as SOUND QUALITY, the YSP may be a no-brainer.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loxllxol* /forum/post/12276528
> 
> 
> I need your help. My room is rectangular shaped with 4 walls 10x12. However, the bed is located 1 ft away from the right wall. The TV is wall mounted directly in front of the bed. The YSP-4000 would be touching the right wall. Will that be a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Directly behind the bed and desk is a window with drapery.
> 
> 
> I'd really like to have one of these YSP's since a 5.1 would be too bulky for a bedroom. But at the same time, I want it to be functional with my room characteristics.
> 
> 
> **Also I know the majority of the posts are regarding the effect of the surround sound, but what is the sound QUALITY like? If these sound anywhere close to the Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 as far as SOUND QUALITY, the YSP may be a no-brainer.




Having owned a few YSP's and looking at your room layout, my opinion would be having a YSP mounted so close to the wall is guna really limit the YSP's sound.

If you were to or were able to re-wall-mount your tv closer to the door so the YSP and the TV would be more on the center of that wall that should work fine.


Davyo


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macjonny1* /forum/post/12275106
> 
> 
> I just ordered one from Dell.com. I don't know why, but it was only $1119 a few days ago, and it is $1599 now. Mine has shipped so price mistake or not...it's coming! Anyway, I have a corner set up with no back wall. There is no way I'm setting up a surround system and tearing into walls for wire. So, we'll see how well it does with this type of room setup.



Dell.com? I didn't know they sold stuff like this? They certainly are branching off! Let me know when you get it and how it sounds when you set it up. I'm so tempted to just get one and be done with it instead of wondering and doubting everything.


I know it sounds amazing in the right space, so it should sound pretty good in a not so right space










Joel


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JAgustin* /forum/post/12278420
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sounds amazing in the right space, so it should sound pretty good in a not so right space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel



Joel,

You just hit the nail on the head. And lets put it this way...I have heard ones in ideal spaces...not set up and tweaked properly that sound *nowhere,* and ones in less than ideal spaces...that sound REALLY good


----------



## loxllxol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/12280898
> 
> 
> Joel,
> 
> You just hit the nail on the head. And lets put it this way...I have heard ones in ideal spaces...not set up and tweaked properly that sound *nowhere,* and ones in less than ideal spaces...that sound REALLY good




Where are you auditioning this equipment. In Los Angeles, I've yet to see an actual demo of the sound bars. Most are either CE places like CC or BB, or high end stores that carry speaker separates.


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loxllxol* /forum/post/12283772
> 
> 
> Where are you auditioning this equipment. In Los Angeles, I've yet to see an actual demo of the sound bars. Most are either CE places like CC or BB, or high end stores that carry speaker separates.



I have heard quite a few. Frys, Magolia/Best Buy. Some small stores as well


----------



## DaBruteDude

Hello,


Can someone (davyo, frostylou?) perhaps elaborate on the differences in Intellibeam auto-setup for the 1100 and 4000? The 4000 is supposed to have a new (3rd) generation Intellibeam, judging by the specs on the Yamaha website.


My living room area is not ideal for these devices, partially missing one side wall on the right. How well would the 1100 and 4000 be able to compensate for this? Would the 4000 do a better job?


Also, how would you rate the devices for casual music listening (stereo, cd, mp3, radio)?


Cheers!

Rick


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaBruteDude* /forum/post/12285993
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Can someone (davyo, frostylou?) perhaps elaborate on the differences in Intellibeam auto-setup for the 1100 and 4000? The 4000 is supposed to have a new (3rd) generation Intellibeam, judging by the specs on the Yamaha website.
> 
> 
> My living room area is not ideal for these devices, partially missing one side wall on the right. How well would the 1100 and 4000 be able to compensate for this? Would the 4000 do a better job?
> 
> 
> Also, how would you rate the devices for casual music listening (stereo, cd, mp3, radio)?
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Rick



Hi Rick, and welcome to the forum, may you become addicted to this forum and spend ALL your money on A/V gear like the rest of us.


If I am not mistaken the only real difference on the beams is the 4000 has the my beam "surround" mode.

Having owned both the 1100 and the 4000 I dont think the 4000 is a big jump in sound quality and the surround effect from the 1100.

If you need the HDMI inputs get the 4000, if not, get the 1100.


Cant comment on the music question you have as I only used my YSP's for movies.


Hope that helps a bit.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loxllxol* /forum/post/12283772
> 
> 
> Where are you auditioning this equipment. In Los Angeles, I've yet to see an actual demo of the sound bars. Most are either CE places like CC or BB, or high end stores that carry speaker separates.



I'm up in Canada, we have it in Futureshop (canadian company bought by bb) and A&B Sound. ABSound has a better set up with defined rooms, and they're willing to negotiate, something Futureshop, BB or any of the other av shops are often not willing to do.


Joel


----------



## CCR3

has anyone compared the 4000 with the new polk soundbar50? its bigger and better i hear.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCR3* /forum/post/12291269
> 
> 
> has anyone compared the 4000 with the new polk soundbar50? its bigger and better i hear.




Whom ever told you the Polk is bigger and better than the YSP 4000 might me very mistaken.


I heard the last version of the Polk soundbar and it sucked compared to any of the YSP's.


Also the Sounbar50 is ONLY a speaker, it needs to be hooked up to an amp.


For the Polk to sound better than the YSP would be hard (in my opinion that is).


Davyo


----------



## DaBruteDude

Thanks Davyo for your quick reply.


If anyone has a view on the differences in the Intellibeam 2nd versus 3rd generation, please let me know your ideas. Also on the casual use of music listening.


Can anyone comment on the setup in my living room? It's a bit odd-shaped. I guess the left channels would work fine, but the right might prove to be a problem. Here's the room and my estimate of how it maybe could work with the beams:










Cheers!

Rick


----------



## frostylou

Rick,

I think with your setup it would work quite good. With some tweaking and adjusting...*really* good


----------



## CCR3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12291700
> 
> 
> Whom ever told you the Polk is bigger and better than the YSP 4000 might me very mistaken.
> 
> 
> I heard the last version of the Polk soundbar and it sucked compared to any of the YSP's.
> 
> 
> Also the Sounbar50 is ONLY a speaker, it needs to be hooked up to an amp.
> 
> 
> For the Polk to sound better than the YSP would be hard (in my opinion that is).
> 
> 
> Davyo



i was trying to say the new surroundbar 50 was bigger and better than the old surroundbar. its 50 inches long. they made it deeper and added two speakers.


----------



## Coldfires

In order to display the the OSD Menu do you still need to have it through composite video?


----------



## roofer

Coldfires,


The OSD is displayed through the HDMI connection, you do not need to make any other video connection for the OSD.


----------



## macjonny1

Well I got my YSP-4000 but the wife is making me wait until xmas to set it up! Ordered the wall mount bracket and the matching subwoofer so should be good to go soon. I'll post my results with my setup after that as I don't have a back wall & it's a corner setup.


----------



## Coldfires




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roofer* /forum/post/12337894
> 
> 
> Coldfires,
> 
> 
> The OSD is displayed through the HDMI connection, you do not need to make any other video connection for the OSD.



Thanks for the fast reply. Do you know if composite is the only way of seeing the OSD in the YSP-1000 / 1100? Could I get it up using component out? Just wondering...


Thanks again for your reply sir.


----------



## Bill in ATL

Do you guys know how I can connect my Onkyo HDMI receiver to the YSP 4000. Will it work with just an HDMI cable to the YSP? My configuration today is TV to Cable Box with HDMI then Optical from Cable Box to Receiver. I waat to use my Receiver to control all sound and not use the tuner on the YSP 4000.....


----------



## davidwb

coldfires,

with the ysp-1000/1100, the osd is only seen using composite.


----------



## shakes_mani

1) I need suggestion. My entertainment room is rectangular shaped with 4 walls 12x24 ft. That means, beyond my couch there is 12 feet left or more. Does still buying a YSP Surround bar makes sense - does the sound gets reflected from rear wall - Any such experience??


2) If I go for YSP-3000 (budget constrains), is sub-woofer a deemed necessary???


3) Heard YSP-800, 1100 is getting obsolete (in production) - and being replaced by 900/3000 and 4000. Not sure if its true!!!


4) Howz music for YSP?? I understand 3000 supports iPOD connectivity and YSP-900 doesn't..but don't have a confirmation yet.


Am getting excited replacing good old Yamaha RXV-550 receiver


----------



## 1CalFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shakes_mani* /forum/post/12353204
> 
> 
> 1) I need suggestion. My entertainment room is rectangular shaped with 4 walls 12x24 ft. That means, beyond my couch there is 12 feet left or more. Does still buying a YSP Surround bar makes sense - does the sound gets reflected from rear wall - Any such experience??
> 
> 
> 2) If I go for YSP-3000 (budget constrains), is sub-woofer a deemed necessary???
> 
> 
> 3) Heard YSP-800, 1100 is getting obsolete (in production) - and being replaced by 900/3000 and 4000. Not sure if its true!!!
> 
> 
> 4) Howz music for YSP?? I understand 3000 supports iPOD connectivity and YSP-900 doesn't..but don't have a confirmation yet.
> 
> 
> Am getting excited replacing good old Yamaha RXV-550 receiver



The YSP-4000 manual says: "The surround sound effects may not be sufficient in the following locations. Rooms with measurements outside the following range: width 10 to 23 feet, depth 10 to 23 feet, height 7 to 11.5 feet.


Get a subwoofer, I bought one for $100.

No comment on 3 & 4.


----------



## efilippi

I am having trouble understanding how the hookup works. I am using the 4000 with a jvc hdila television. I put an hdtivo into the yamaha via hdmi and an lg dvd via component and the digital audio. The tivo works fine though there seems to be an out of synch between voice and video but I'm not sure whose fault that is. I tried switching the dvd to hdmi via aux1 and the video works but there is no audio. I shouldn't need a separate audio feed, should I?


I have a comcast hd stb going to the jvc via a component input and it works ok. I have another gadget also using one of the two hdmi jacks on the tv, and the second hdmi jack going to the yamaha hdmi output. I am also using the suggested cable link from tv to yamaha for osd even though I see in an earlier post that that is not necessary.


I have to go back and recheck my wiring because I know that I have two sets of rca jacks running into the back of the yamaha at the aux1 input area. I can't imagine why, at the moment. My real question here though is this: If I ran tivo and dvd to the yamaha via hdmi, ran hdmi from yamaha to tv, should that be all I need, no other cables coming into the yamaha at all? Is perhaps my dvd just broken, so sound is not evident?


Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shakes_mani* /forum/post/12353204
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Heard YSP-800, 1100 is getting obsolete (in production) - and being replaced by 900/3000 and 4000. Not sure if its true!!!



Shakes,

The 900, 3000, and 4000 are the latest models for the Yamaha sound bar, I dont know if saying they are "replacing" the older models is the correct term but they certainly are the latest greatest. Off the Yamaha site, the 800 and 1100 are "archived" with the new models being showcased.


1100 -> 4000

800 -> 3000

900 -> new medium/entry level

YAS-70 -> new entry level


Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


Joel


----------



## Jung Grasshoppa

Apologies if this isn't the correct place to ask this question, but does anyone know either where I can get a replacement "optimizer microphone" for the ysp-800 or what type of microphone I could buy as a substitute for it?


Thanks for all the good info! What I've read here already regarding the unit has helped a lot.


----------



## Shin Dynamo X

I am having problems getting DD 5.1 out of my HDMI ports. I have the following connected to my YSP 4000:


1) Xbox 360-component cables + optical (sound)

2) PS3- HDMI

3) Direct TV HD DVR - HDMI



I noticed that my Xbox 360 gets true DD 5.1 sound thanks to the logo showing all room speakers. And it sounds great too.


But my HDMI connected devices (PS3 & Direct TV) only show the R and L speaker logos and it is only played in Pro Logic. How ironic is it that HDMI cannot output DD 5.1, but componet+optical wires can? This is all done on manual installation and both of the HDMI devices are newer than the Xbox 360.










What can I do to get true DD 5.1 for my HDMI devices?


----------



## Shin Dynamo X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jung Grasshoppa* /forum/post/12376398
> 
> 
> Apologies if this isn't the correct place to ask this question, but does anyone know either where I can get a replacement "optimizer microphone" for the ysp-800 or what type of microphone I could buy as a substitute for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good info! What I've read here already regarding the unit has helped a lot.



How old is your device? If it is still under registration and warranty then you should be able to get a replacement if you call Yamaha.


----------



## Jung Grasshoppa

Unfortunately this was an "open box" item that I purchased just recently, and it had no remote or mic. I downloaded the manual and have a remote ordered, but can't find a way to obtain a mic.


I'd be open to using a substitute if I knew what would work...


----------



## Shin Dynamo X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jung Grasshoppa* /forum/post/12385306
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this was an "open box" item that I purchased just recently, and it had no remote or mic. I downloaded the manual and have a remote ordered, but can't find a way to obtain a mic.
> 
> 
> I'd be open to using a substitute if I knew what would work...



Keep in mind that the mic is mainly for automatic configuration. If you plan to do it manually, then you do not need the mic! It is not difficult to do, I had a much easier time doing this than I did configuring my old Denon receiver. And the manual config sounds better than the auto, in least in my case.


Still, perhaps you can call Yamaha and request a mic? It would be good for you if the YSP you bought is not be registered. So if you register it, then it would be seen likely as a new purchase in the eyes of Yamaha and your warranty with them would begin from the time of registration. First, call them to register or just register online if you can. Second, tell Yamaha that you need a mic or that the part is missing (you're not lying).


Keep in mind that if you have to pay for a remote or mic, then they may not be cheap. I got my YSP4000 for $1050 on Ebay, how much did u get yours for?










Good luck!


----------



## Jung Grasshoppa

Thanks for all the advice, Shin - I really appreciate it!


Mine is a ysp-800, and I got a killer clearance type deal, plus the open box discount, just a few days ago. Mainly thanks to the info I read on this forum, as some other gurus here pointed out the sweet deal at BB.










I decided to call Yamaha after I replied to your last post, and see what they can do for me. I'd really prefer to do the adjustments automatically, as this isn't for my primary theater room and I don't feel like spending a lot of time tweaking. So sue me, I'm lazy...










Who knows, I may end up loving it and do some major manual tweaking later on.


Plus, I may prefer to wait until I have my remote I ordered (it's back ordered) seeing as that may greatly simplify the process.


Thanks again for the help, I appreciate it!


----------



## GregF2

Would the 4000 be ok with a living room with Cathedral ceilings or is that a bad idea? Thanks!


----------



## Shin Dynamo X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregF2* /forum/post/12389677
> 
> 
> Would the 4000 be ok with a living room with Cathedral ceilings or is that a bad idea? Thanks!



That is a good question. I think it wouldn't hurt IMO. I think the main concern would be the shape of the room rather than the height. I have yet to hear any sound issues caused by high ceilings.


How is your living room shaped and is the square footage? Rectangle, square, bay window, any bump outs?


----------



## Shin Dynamo X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efilippi* /forum/post/12356756
> 
> 
> I am having trouble understanding how the hookup works. I am using the 4000 with a jvc hdila television. I put an hdtivo into the yamaha via hdmi and an lg dvd via component and the digital audio. The tivo works fine though there seems to be an out of synch between voice and video but I'm not sure whose fault that is. I tried switching the dvd to hdmi via aux1 and the video works but there is no audio. I shouldn't need a separate audio feed, should I?
> 
> 
> I have a comcast hd stb going to the jvc via a component input and it works ok. I have another gadget also using one of the two hdmi jacks on the tv, and the second hdmi jack going to the yamaha hdmi output. I am also using the suggested cable link from tv to yamaha for osd even though I see in an earlier post that that is not necessary.
> 
> 
> I have to go back and recheck my wiring because I know that I have two sets of rca jacks running into the back of the yamaha at the aux1 input area. I can't imagine why, at the moment. My real question here though is this: If I ran tivo and dvd to the yamaha via hdmi, ran hdmi from yamaha to tv, should that be all I need, no other cables coming into the yamaha at all? Is perhaps my dvd just broken, so sound is not evident?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.



Here is my set up:


1) PS3 to Yamaha- HDMI IN

2) TIVO to Yamaha- HDMI IN

3) Yamaha to TV - HDMI OUT


That is all you need if you are only using HDMI. I also have some component connections (Xbox 360) and while those go to the component via IN port, it goes OUT through via the "Yamaha to TV-HDMI OUT"


So I am sure that your set up will work since yours is similar to mine. I hope this doesn't confuse you!


I love this thing. I am actually going to sell my 3 bose speakers and 2 DCM's for this setup. It beats digging wires in the wall and under the carpet and it keeps the wifey happy!


----------



## yep01

hey can i use the YSP-4000 in reverse with a front projector unit, or do i have to mount it up front, i ask this because i want the largest screen i can get with my projector, but that might mean i have to mount the ysp below the required 36" mark. also, it would be much easier to mount all the peripherals(ps3) in back along with the projector so i can again, maximize the short throw that i have to deal with. any help would be great thanks.


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yep01* /forum/post/12407952
> 
> 
> hey can i use the YSP-4000 in reverse with a front projector unit, or do i have to mount it up front, i ask this because i want the largest screen i can get with my projector, but that might mean i have to mount the ysp below the required 36" mark. also, it would be much easier to mount all the peripherals(ps3) in back along with the projector so i can again, maximize the short throw that i have to deal with. any help would be great thanks.



Your setup sounds very simliar to why Dayvo returned his, but I've never heard of mounting a YSP behind the seating position, that is if I'm interpreting you correctly.

I haven't heard of this setup before and can't seem to find any information on doing so. Might be a negative on that setup.

Joel


----------



## yep01

your correct, its behind the seating. it has been hard finding information, i cant believe itll be to bad if i set the mic where i want the sound to be coming from than i hope it will work, we shall see on christmas, or a few days after. help would still be greatly appreciated though.

andrew


----------



## scoobdoo

YSP-3000 issue/peculiarity:


Got my 3000 yesterday and connected it via HDMI to my tosh HD A3 player, then via HDMI to my LCD. Can't for the life of me get the 3000's OSD to appear, and I know that this should be possible via an HDMI connection. Is there any trick to this?


Second thing: Playing HD DVDs - any HD DVD - results in only the L and R speaker being lit in the 3000's display (I'm sure I saw someone else with this issue), but when I switch to a regular SD DVD - still in the A3 - I get the entire spectrum lit up like a xmas tree. All five channels are lit. What's going on with this, can anyone give a little insight? It's most distressing to think that this system is not taking full advantage of the higher quality surround that HD offers.


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yep01* /forum/post/12411866
> 
> 
> your correct, its behind the seating. it has been hard finding information, i cant believe itll be to bad if i set the mic where i want the sound to be coming from than i hope it will work, we shall see on christmas, or a few days after. help would still be greatly appreciated though.
> 
> andrew



I'll try to help as much as possible. Post here when you get it and I'll see if I can dig up anything about mounting it behind.


Joel


----------



## ucsdsig

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my YSP-4000, scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.


Aside from the Cnet review, I haven't found too many reviews on the YSP-4000. But here's a recent review I came across last night. http://hometheatermag.com/compactspeakers/1207yam4000/ 


One question though. Any issues with placing the YSP on the middle shelf of my BDI stand pictured below? There is about 8 inches of clearance on that shelf.


----------



## scoobdoo

Well, I can now answer my own questions on the YSP-3000:


The YSP-3000 does not support Dolby Digital TrueHD nor Dobly Digital Plus, hence just two channels being received when playing HD DVDs.


And it seems that you do indeed need the analogue video connection to your TV if you would like to see the system's OSD.


----------



## davemcs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ucsdsig* /forum/post/12418472
> 
> 
> One question though. Any issues with placing the YSP on the middle shelf of my BDI stand pictured below? There is about 8 inches of clearance on that shelf.




The biggest issue I see is that the YSP may be too low to properly use the walls of your room to reflect sound and create any surround effect. A shelf that low is likely much lower than the furniture in the room. Any upholstered pieces are bound to dampen any sound and prevent the YSP from setting up its surround sound effects


----------



## ucsdsig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davemcs* /forum/post/12423678
> 
> 
> The biggest issue I see is that the YSP may be too low to properly use the walls of your room to reflect sound and create any surround effect. A shelf that low is likely much lower than the furniture in the room. Any upholstered pieces are bound to dampen any sound and prevent the YSP from setting up its surround sound effects



Thanks for the response.


That was my fear, that the YSP may be set too low. I guess I'll have to test it out later tonight once it arrives.


----------



## dknchin68

Hi,


I just got a YSP-4000. I've in to a problem mentioned in the cnet review of the unit .


"Likewise, we experienced problems getting the YSP-4000 to lock into our Dolby Digital surround signal, having the display recognize only "stereo" instead."


I can't get the YSP-4000 to lock onto the Dolby Digital surround signal. It will only decode the signal a DTS Neo6. However when I play a DTS 5.1 DVD, it picks up the surround signal and plays all 5.1 channels. Has anyone else had this problem? Is there a way around it?


Thanks,


Donald


----------



## dknchin68

hi. found solution in the yamaha faq. my dvd player wasn't set up properly for dolby digital. all working now.


donald


----------



## SandLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ucsdsig* /forum/post/12426342
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> That was my fear, that the YSP may be set too low. I guess I'll have to test it out later tonight once it arrives.



I'm considering the same setup on my TV stand which is very similar to yours. I'd be interested in how it works for you from your shelf position.


----------



## djorijun

I'm a bit curious regarding the YSP systems. I currently own an HTR system with 6.1 speakers setup on the walls front and year. Would you guys honestly say it is worth me leaving my 2 year old 1200 dollar system for a unit like the YSP? Are there things missing in the YSP that are going to bug that crap out of me that I already have on my system?


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djorijun* /forum/post/12428886
> 
> 
> I'm a bit curious regarding the YSP systems. I currently own an HTR system with 6.1 speakers setup on the walls front and year. Would you guys honestly say it is worth me leaving my 2 year old 1200 dollar system for a unit like the YSP? Are there things missing in the YSP that are going to bug that crap out of me that I already have on my system?



I guess it would all come down to personal preference. What system do you have now? and what does your room look like? (closed room, open etc. )


Joel


----------



## djorijun

I currently have a Yamaha HTR 5450 and my speakers are Yamaha NS-10


----------



## ucsdsig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandLE* /forum/post/12428135
> 
> 
> I'm considering the same setup on my TV stand which is very similar to yours. I'd be interested in how it works for you from your shelf position.



Well, I just finished setting up my YSP-4000.


I was worried that the YSP may be positioned too low, but I ran the Auto Setup and everything checked out fine. I popped in some HD-DVDs and simply put, the YSP sounds fantastic!


I hooked up my current 10" sub to the YSP. Adding a sub should be a no-brainer, there's a *huge* difference in sound quality without the sub attached.


FWIW, the YSP was a tight fit into the 8 inch opening in my stand. I was concerned since the owners manual states that there should be at least 2 inches of clearance above or below the YSP for proper ventilation. But after running the YSP for a couple hours, it was still cool to the touch.


Thanks to all the people who've posted on this forum. It really helped in my decision to purchase the YSP-4000. Now I have to some time manually adjusting the settings.


----------



## patatorz

Hello everybody and I apologize for my poor english.


In fact I moved from a YSP-1100 to a YSP-4000 for the HDMI plugs in order to plug my BD and HD-DVD player.


I though that I would be able to listen to 5.1 sound via HDMI. but it seems that the YSP-4000 does not decode most of HD-DVD and BD codecs (TruHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Digital Plus,...) and as it does not have any 5.1 analog plugs the only solution is to send from HD players to YSP-4000 via coax, optical or HDMI plugs. But it seems that is is in PCM but only stereo.


I must say that I'm a bit confused. Should I understand that with my BD and HD-DVD players I would not be able to listen to 5.1 coming from BD and HD-DVD through my YSP-4000 and HDMI ?


Is it possible to listen to 5.1 new formats (TruHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Digital Plus,...) with optical or coax connexions ?


Best regards


Ludovic


----------



## scoobdoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patatorz* /forum/post/12442486
> 
> 
> Is it possible to listen to 5.1 new formats (TruHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Digital Plus,...) with optical or coax connexions ?



No.


----------



## patatorz

Hello,


in fact, the YSP-4000 does not decode new formats (TruHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Digital Plus,...) via HDMI and only deals with PCM 2.0 but it is possible to obtain 5.1 signals through optical or Coax cables with these new formats but the YSP-4000 downgrade these formats to DD or DTS.


That's what I understood.


Best regards


Ludovic


----------



## thestigg35

You can purchase A35 or XA2 HD-DVD player that will decode Tru-HD, DTS-HD, and DD plus. Set the audio to PCM and you will have 5.1 surround sound to YSP4000.


----------



## patatorz

Hello,


I have a Toshiba HD-DVD HD-XE1 (I think the US reference is XA2) plugged with the YSP-4000. I Can tell you that :

The YSP-4000 only recognize HD sound flux (DTS HD, DD plus,...) through HDMI as a 2 channel signal. the YSP-4000 see PCM signal but it seems that it is not able to convert the XA2 5.1 PCM signal to a 5.1.
If you want a 5.1 signal, you have to connect the XA2 via optical cable to the YSP-4000 which would convert HD flux into DD or DTS (because optical or coax connection do not have enough brandwith).


Best regards


Ludovic


----------



## thestigg35

Patatorz:

That's strange. I have A35 with HDMI to YSP-3000. I have 5.1 surround sound through both PCM or Auto. Video/Audio through HDMI cable.

People on this forum are most helpful and can explain better than I. I can't find the exact thread that explains how it works. Here is a recent post.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=952680 


H


----------



## patatorz

thestigg35,


your message is very interesting. I spent a full day in order to find the good configuration but I did not succeed in hearing HD 5.1 signals by PCM via HDMI with my YSP-4000 and the XE1 (XA2). I succeed with standard DVD (SD).


Would it be possible from your side to tell me more about your A35 Sound configuration (auto, pcm, bitstream,...) and also your HMI configuration on your YSP-3000 ?


In fact I think that in order to send HD signals MPCM (Multi PCM) through HDMI, I need 1.3 HDMI. I'm not sure 1.2 HDMI has enough brandwith to send these formats through HDMI.


Do you know if YSP-3000/4000 presents 1.2 or 1.3 HDMI ?


Best Regards


----------



## thestigg35

Patatorz:

You were right. I looked at it more carefully tonight and YSP-3000 decodes 2 channels not 5.1. I think the only solution is audio through optical.


----------



## patatorz

Or use DSP in order to "listen" to 5.1 with 2.0 sources 


but I don't think it is a solution 


Patatorz


----------



## boneycat

I've been following this post with some interest. As I am pretty ignorant to this (fairly) new technology, I'm having a hard time understanding how this speaker(s) could even remotely reproduce a 5.1 sound. Yes I understand the "bouncing of soundwaves off of walls" concept, but really, is it worth $1600? I see people asking about the latest codecs such as True HD and stuff. I would imagine that this could/would make a difference on a nice receiver and properly placed 5.1/7.1 speakers, but would you really be able to tell on a bunch of little speakers placed at the front of the room? Again, not meant to offend, but rather to understand the reason for dropping such a big wad of dough on something like this. Flame away if you must, but helping me to understand would be preferred.


----------



## catchit

boney-


either you get it...or you don't.


----------



## frostylou

Boney,

All I can say is well calibrated, in the right room, etc, that YSPs are one of the few pieces of electronics that are worth 3 times their price, and I mean that. As far as virtual surround, they are soooo beyond any other system, and as far as smooth..as Davyo says...'natural', immersivness...can blow away many real 5.1s There was a review a couple of years ago form What Hi Fi magazine, and a reviewer called it "Magic in a Box"..To me it is magic, and it is tough to put a price on magic.


Frosty


----------



## JAgustin

I completely agree with Frosty.


In the right room (4 enclosed walls, or 3 enclosed walls) the sound is amazing. With some 5.1 systems the surround speakers tend to provide a localized sound which the human ear can differentiate. IE: You know the surround speakers are firing because you can trace the surround sound back to the individual speaker.


What the YSP does, is provides more of a natural sound, since the surround beams reflect at different angles.


Over the weekend I heard a great KEF 5.1 system as well as the YSP 4000 and I must say the 4000 was better, granted the configurations could have played a part in that, but still, in that enclosed room YSP all the way.


You also have to take into account that for some people they simply can't have rear speakers due to layouts, or aesthetics, and since wireless speakers still aren't really that great the YSP is a perfect replacement.


----------



## boneycat

Well it's good to know there is a decent alternative to buying separate components. I find it hard to believe, as Davyo puts it, that it can "blow away many *real* 5.1's", especially at the $1600 price point. With that said, I just recommended one of these to a friend as his wife doesn't want speakers all over their family room. He's quite excited and is going to buy it (probably the 900 as he is price conscious).


Welcome to the forums catchit. I hope you don't stray too far from your village.


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boneycat* /forum/post/12479862
> 
> 
> Well it's good to know there is a decent alternative to buying separate components. I find it hard to believe, as Davyo puts it, that it can "blow away many *real* 5.1's", especially at the $1600 price point. With that said, I just recommended one of these to a friend as his wife doesn't want speakers all over their family room. He's quite excited and is going to buy it (probably the 900 as he is price conscious).
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums catchit. I hope you don't stray too far from your village.



Hey Boney,


What are your friends HT requirements/wants? Are HDMI ports important to him? The reason I ask is the 900 is their base model with only 20 speakers, while their last "years" model the 1100 is very comparable to their highest model the 4000 both with 40 speakers.

Comparing the 1100 vs the 900, you will find the 1100 a lot more immersive, and given that the 1100 has been out for a while now, you can probably find it at a very respectable price point.

My $0.02


Joel


----------



## boneycat

JAgustin,


Thank you for that bit of information!! I will definitely pass that on to my buddy.


----------



## mshest

my issue is with a YSP-800 but as I believe its more of a signal issue i suspect the YSP-400 would have the same problem:


i am connecting a motorola 34XX hd/dvr to it via optical. i notice that irregardless of whether i am watching an HD or SD channel the audio signal registered by the yamaha is dolbydigital... which i assume means that the motorola box "upgrades" it as otherwise it would be PCM.... the issue is that


a) on those SD channels with the upgraded sound, the YSP emits a humming noise that you can hear if you don't play the sound too loudly


b) since its sitting on dolbydigital, the various surround equalizer manipulations are "prohibited."


any similar experiences?


----------



## gp603

I am considering purchasing the YSP-4000, but am concerned about the comments regarding surround sound from blu-ray discs. I plan on hooking the YSP-4000 up to my PS3 via HDMI. What will happen with blu-ray discs having only audio in DTS-HD?


This is the response I received from Yamaha, has anyone tried it?


******

The YSP-4000 HDMI connection is 1.2a version. You need a receiver that's 1.3 version to support True Dolby-Digital HD and DTS-HD. When you connect your Blue-Ray to the YSP-4000, you must go into the setup of the Blue-Ray player and set the HDMI audio output to bit stream or Dolby-Digital.


Best Regards,

The Yamaha Customer Support Team


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Digital Sound Projector

Model:

The YSB-4000 looks terrific. However, I am concerned about what format my audio will be in when playing Blue-Ray discs with DTS-HD sound. Will it still be surround sound, or will it simply be stereo? Thanks.


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gp603* /forum/post/12554449
> 
> 
> I am considering purchasing the YSP-4000, but am concerned about the comments regarding surround sound from blu-ray discs. I plan on hooking the YSP-4000 up to my PS3 via HDMI. What will happen with blu-ray discs having only audio in DTS-HD?
> 
> 
> This is the response I received from Yamaha, has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> ******
> 
> The YSP-4000 HDMI connection is 1.2a version. You need a receiver that's 1.3 version to support True Dolby-Digital HD and DTS-HD. When you connect your Blue-Ray to the YSP-4000, you must go into the setup of the Blue-Ray player and set the HDMI audio output to bit stream or Dolby-Digital.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> The Yamaha Customer Support Team
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Digital Sound Projector
> 
> Model:
> 
> The YSB-4000 looks terrific. However, I am concerned about what format my audio will be in when playing Blue-Ray discs with DTS-HD sound. Will it still be surround sound, or will it simply be stereo? Thanks.



It will still be surround sound, just not in the newest audio format, but from experience will still sound amazing!


----------



## ucsdsig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gp603* /forum/post/12554449
> 
> 
> I am considering purchasing the YSP-4000, but am concerned about the comments regarding surround sound from blu-ray discs. I plan on hooking the YSP-4000 up to my PS3 via HDMI. What will happen with blu-ray discs having only audio in DTS-HD?
> 
> 
> The YSB-4000 looks terrific. However, I am concerned about what format my audio will be in when playing Blue-Ray discs with DTS-HD sound. Will it still be surround sound, or will it simply be stereo? Thanks.



I am far from an expert, but here is my experience.


When I set up my PS3 last night, initially, the YSP-4000 would only output two channels. I could not get it to output in 5.1. Funny, because my Xbox360 works fine.


I had to go to the settings menu in the PS3 and change the option from PCM to Bitstream. After making that change, the YSP-4000 began to output in 5.1, and Spiderman 3 sounded great.


----------



## gp603

Thanks for the quick feedback. A question regarding mounting. I can mount it above or below the 50" Panasonic plasma, but would prefer to simply place it on top of a shelf that is about 16" below the bottom of the tv. The shelf is about 18-20" inches deep. Should I be concerned with any adverse sound reflection off of the shelf in front on the ysp-4000?


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gp603* /forum/post/12557494
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick feedback. A question regarding mounting. I can mount it above or below the 50" Panasonic plasma, but would prefer to simply place it on top of a shelf that is about 16" below the bottom of the tv. The shelf is about 18-20" inches deep. Should I be concerned with any adverse sound reflection off of the shelf in front on the ysp-4000?



how high off the floor is it?


----------



## gp603

The shelf is 15 inches off the floor, and 19.5 inches deep. So I suppose with about a 5 inch depth to the YSP-4000, the speakers would have about 14.5 inches of shelf in front of them.


----------



## JF7FSU

Hi I just got my YSP-4000 in and have it hooked up via HDMI to my PS3 and th my 50" Panasonic 77U.


Quick question: I have everything in my PS3 Blu Ray set to "Automatic". Should I be changing any of the sound settings? I pay the Blu ray disks and it seems to sound pretty good but I am wondering if I need to change the sound to bitstream only or something???


Thanks!


PS I got a great deal on it was $1088 shipped.


----------



## ucsdsig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/12568001
> 
> 
> Quick question: I have everything in my PS3 Blu Ray set to "Automatic". Should I be changing any of the sound settings? I pay the Blu ray disks and it seems to sound pretty good but I am wondering if I need to change the sound to bitstream only or something???



Is the icon on the YSP-4000 displaying five speakers? If so, you're good to go.


My YSP was only displaying two channels before I changed the settings on my PS3 to bitstream.


----------



## JF7FSU

Ok I am only getting 2 channels from the PS3. When I use my Digital cable box I get full 5.1. I have tried changing the settings from PCM to bitstream and it still does not work in 5.1..grr Any suggestions?


----------



## JF7FSU

Ok I switched everything to bitstream and changed the HMDI to component setting and now it plays in 5.1 . Only now when I hit the decode button it says "prohibited". Whats that about?


My only other issue now is I cannot get the PS3 to stream video in 5.1 it only comes in 2 channel. I am streaming DivX from my PC through the PS3 using WMP11 as my media server. Am I missing a setting.


----------



## ronlp

I'm glad I found this thread as I'm in the process of setting up a similar system (Mitsu 73", HD/DVR, PS3, YSP-4000), and it's a bit more confusing than I'd expected.


If I'm understanding this correctly, The YSP cannot, in any way, decode the latest audio formats. That said, what, if any advantage is there to using HDMI over optical, etc? The main reason I ask this is because I'm currently using HDMI for the DVR and PS3, but my 1 meter cables aren't long enough to reach the YSP, so considering the above, would I do just as well to keep the existing HDMI cables running from the sources to the TV and run optical cables from them to the YSP? I can't see any reason to have video signals going through a speaker anyway....wouldn't it be better to just go straight to the TV where they belong? I want the very best sound possible, and I'll buy longer cables if I have to, but if it's not going to offer any advantage, it seems senseless to even bother with the 1.2 inputs.


Or....could I keep the existing configuration and run a digital cable from the TV to the YSP? (TV doesn't have optical)


Is there any way to do it that the volume can be controlled by the cable box remote or am I stuck using the YSP's less-than-elegant remote also?


Thanks in advance if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronlp* /forum/post/12595762
> 
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread as I'm in the process of setting up a similar system (Mitsu 73", HD/DVR, PS3, YSP-4000), and it's a bit more confusing than I'd expected.
> 
> 
> If I'm understanding this correctly, The YSP cannot, in any way, decode the latest audio formats. That said, what, if any advantage is there to using HDMI over optical, etc? The main reason I ask this is because I'm currently using HDMI for the DVR and PS3, but my 1 meter cables aren't long enough to reach the YSP, so considering the above, would I do just as well to keep the existing HDMI cables running from the sources to the TV and run optical cables from them to the YSP? I can't see any reason to have video signals going through a speaker anyway....wouldn't it be better to just go straight to the TV where they belong? I want the very best sound possible, and I'll buy longer cables if I have to, but if it's not going to offer any advantage, it seems senseless to even bother with the 1.2 inputs.
> 
> 
> Or....could I keep the existing configuration and run a digital cable from the TV to the YSP? (TV doesn't have optical)
> 
> 
> Is there any way to do it that the volume can be controlled by the cable box remote or am I stuck using the YSP's less-than-elegant remote also?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone has any ideas.



Hi Ronlp


From what I have gathered in these forums the video is definitely better using the HDMI connection. I don't see why you cant bypass the YSP for the video on the optical although I must tell you I have yet to get my optical audio cable to work at all through the YSP. I am basically using HDMI and bitstream and everything now comes out in 5.1. I gather that if you get the optical to work you can do the PCM through the YSP (again I haven't played around with it enough and have not gotten it to work yet.)


I am still hoping someone can tell me why I cant stream DIVx in 5.1 through the YSP???


----------



## markrdee

Has anyone tried running a sub with this unit, and if so, what are your thoughts about it, with, and without the sub...

THANKS


----------



## JF7FSU

I just ordered the YAMAHA YST-FSW100 YST II SUBWOOFER. I think the system sounds great but needs some bass and a little thump. I picked it up on ebay out the door for $120 shipped. It is supposedly a mated sub for the YSP series. Mine is expected to be delivered tomorrow, I will report back with a review.


----------



## txtxyeha

I have to admit that my YSP-1100 that I bought in August has been a disappointment for my 20' x 20' room. We even had an entertainment center specially made to (among other things) accomodate the YSP above the TV. We also have a Yamaha sub, but my wife just considers it all loud.


While I feel I have to be one of the few naysayers on this thread, I will admit that the enthusiasm (especially Frosty's) for the YSP has given me new courage to try a manual setup.


I have a DireTV HR-20 700 and a Toshiba HD-A3 feeding the YSP-1100 if anyone wants to add their comments or encouragement.


----------



## JF7FSU

I received my YAMAHA YST-FSW100 YST II SUBWOOFER which is mated to my YSP-4000. I would recommend adding a subwoofer to the YSP-4000. Ths particular sub is a bit weak for my taste but may do for most. If I could do it again I would get the next model up.


One good note is the power is now controlled by the YSP power switch and can be remote controlled.


Clearly my experiment with the YSP-4000 as an alternative to a wired 5.2 system now sounds more complete with the SUB. Just get it, you will be happy.


----------



## ucsdsig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/12668826
> 
> 
> I received my YAMAHA YST-FSW100 YST II SUBWOOFER which is mated to my YSP-4000. I would recommend adding a subwoofer to the YSP-4000. Ths particular sub is a bit weak for my taste but may do for most. If I could do it again I would get the next model up.
> 
> 
> One good note is the power is now controlled by the YSP power switch and can be remote controlled.
> 
> 
> Clearly my experiment with the YSP-4000 as an alternative to a wired 5.2 system now sounds more complete with the SUB. Just get it, you will be happy.



Thanks for the update. Yes, the YSP definitely needs a sub to complete the package.


----------



## BuffaloJim




> Quote:
> I have to admit that my YSP-1100 that I bought in August has been a disappointment for my 20' x 20' room. We even had an entertainment center specially made to (among other things) accomodate the YSP above the TV. We also have a Yamaha sub, but my wife just considers it all loud.
> 
> 
> While I feel I have to be one of the few naysayers on this thread, I will admit that the enthusiasm (especially Frosty's) for the YSP has given me new courage to try a manual setup.
> 
> 
> I have a DireTV HR-20 700 and a Toshiba HD-A3 feeding the YSP-1100 if anyone wants to add their comments or encouragement.



I've got to think something isn't hooked up correctly. I know you have the right room for the YSP, so you should be getting excellent surround sound. Make sure that both the DirecTV box and A3 are outputting digital signals. The YSP really does sound amazing when hooked up correctly.


Now, having said that, did you prewire you room for 5.1 speakers? Although I love the YSP, given the choice, I would probably choose a hardwired 51 (or 7.1) system over it. But like I said, a properly calibrated YSP, in the right room, will blow you away.


Jim


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *txtxyeha* /forum/post/12658904
> 
> 
> I have to admit that my YSP-1100 that I bought in August has been a disappointment for my 20' x 20' room. We even had an entertainment center specially made to (among other things) accomodate the YSP above the TV. We also have a Yamaha sub, but my wife just considers it all loud.
> 
> 
> While I feel I have to be one of the few naysayers on this thread, I will admit that the enthusiasm (especially Frosty's) for the YSP has given me new courage to try a manual setup.
> 
> 
> I have a DireTV HR-20 700 and a Toshiba HD-A3 feeding the YSP-1100 if anyone wants to add their comments or encouragement.



If I might make a few suggestions.


1- *Immediately* turn up the surrounds( l and r) to 3 -5 notches from the max

2-Play a good surround scene that you like a few times changing the

1-Distance Settings

2-Wall length settings.- small variants can make a huge differerence with these. Try and get the surround effects as far back as possible.


3-Make sure your DVD player is set to Bitstream


4-Make sure the dispaly is showing DOLBY or DTS when it is playing...not neo 6, pro logic, etc. If it is doing that, it is only getting a 2 channel source that it is converting 5. It is not the same thing.


Good Luck!


----------



## kwaalude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/12570111
> 
> 
> Ok I am only getting 2 channels from the PS3. When I use my Digital cable box I get full 5.1. I have tried changing the settings from PCM to bitstream and it still does not work in 5.1..grr Any suggestions?




I'm having a similar problem w/ my 360. I have an older one w/o the HDMI out but i am feeding the YSP the audio via an optical cable. When i'm at the dash board on the 360 the YSP shows all 5 channels but when i play an HDDVD it switches to 2 channel Dolby...


anybody have any ideas as to why that is?


----------



## JF7FSU

I finally fixed it by changing my output to component even though I am using HDMI (?) I dont know why but it started working.


I still cant figure out how to stream 5.1 divx files. Anyone?


----------



## johensus

Hi Everybody


I am considering buying the YSB for my livingroom. Great sound. BUT I am nt a technical guy and I am unsure if I should spare the extra money and go for the YSB-1100 instead of the YSB-4000.


I have recently bought a new LCD-TV and plan to use the YSB together with my PS3. Can anybody help me??


Best regards,

Johensus


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johensus* /forum/post/12694286
> 
> 
> Hi Everybody
> 
> 
> I am considering buying the YSB for my livingroom. Great sound. BUT I am nt a technical guy and I am unsure if I should spare the extra money and go for the YSB-1100 instead of the YSB-4000.
> 
> 
> I have recently bought a new LCD-TV and plan to use the YSB together with my PS3. Can anybody help me??
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Johensus




My experience with the PS3 and the YSP-4000 have been positive. You may want to spend the extra $$ for the HDMI inputs on the 4000 along with its upconverting capabilities.


----------



## umazg

i just ordered the YSP-4000 and the avs favorite BIC-H100 subwoofer for my family room. i have been wanting it for a while and today i finally decided to bite the bullet.


i am going to fabricate a shelf/box for on top of my entertainment cabinet that will encase the ysp and support my 50" plasma on top. i don't want to hang anything on my walls. doing this will get my ysp up about 4 feet and my tv about 9 inches higher.


----------



## JF7FSU

Too bad that looks like a perfect wall to hang it on. It will make your room look much bigger. Nice setup anywho.


----------



## umazg

how would it make the room look bigger? i would still need the cabinet below for my PC, xbox360, dish vip722, slingbox, ysp (unless i mounted that too). i wouldn't want to mount it much higher than it will be on top of the ysp.


i will post some pictures when i am done.


----------



## JF7FSU

You could ditch that godzilla cabinet, mount the YSP right under it or over it, and put some thin shelving in or a smaller thinner a/v cabinet since the TV and YSP would be mounted. The YSP is really made to be mounted on the wall since you can adjust the beams, it really doesnt matter whether it is over or under.


Here is what my 50" panny looks like with the YSP under it. The YSP's bottom is approximately 40" from the floor. I just hung it and haven't finished hiding the wiring. I bought some floating Omnimount glass shelves to put my stuff on with their wire management kit. Once it is complete it will be a clean no wire install.


Of course this is all IMHO


----------



## Ventoso

Looks like a nice setup.


----------



## umazg

i just installed my ysp with my logitech (xbox360 version) remote. when i turn off the entire system the ysp turns off and then immediately turns back on playing the audio from my dish network source. i have gone through the logitech stuff but that doesn't seem to cure it. i am thinking it is something with the ysp. my DVR doesn't turn off with the whole system so that it can continue to record so it probably still sends video and audio signals to the ysp. is the ysp for some reason automatically figuring i want it on that input and tuning to it when i tell it to turn off?


when i manually turn it off after it comes back on it turns off for good.


anyone with any ideas?


----------



## JF7FSU

I've noticed the same thing. I think the YSP detects a live connection such as your DVR being left on or sometimes if I leave my cable box on while watching a DVD and then shut down the YSP comes back on.


----------



## umazg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/12812989
> 
> 
> I've noticed the same thing. I think the YSP detects a live connection such as your DVR being left on or sometimes if I leave my cable box on while watching a DVD and then shut down the YSP comes back on.



i figured it out. there is a hdmi control that has to be turned off. go to page 87 of the manual. basically, you have to go into the menu and find "hdmi control" and set it to off.


----------



## macjonny1

I bought the yamaha downfiring sub that goes with the unit. It's the 150W one and it rocks. Turns off and on with the unit. I have to turn it down because the bass is so strong. It is a really nice sub for the money. Fits nicely on the shelf and is a low profile too.


If you like bass, get the sub because it makes it so much nicer...


----------



## kappasig35

Hello all.


First off. . . I bought the YSP-3000 and have a Definitive SuperCube I(subwoofer) connected and it sounds fantastic. After reading these forums I wish I had gone with the 4000, but I'm still happy with my setup.


I've read everything I can find on the subject of getting the PS3 to work well with the YSP, and some of you seem to have figured it out. Could someone please post exactly (step-by-step) what I need to do to get 5.1 sound from my PS3. Obviously I have it connected via HDMI 1.3 cables, and I understand that the unit is incapable of recognizing the newer sound formats. I am just interested in getting the best possible sound output from my PS3. I've seen where people have discussed changing the audio output from PCM to bitstream, but I need to know how to do that. Please help me!


Thank you all.


----------



## umazg

Here are pictures of my final set up with the YSP-4000 and custom housing unit.


Samsung 50" Plasma

Dish Net VIP 722

Yamaha YSP-4000

BIC H100 Sub woofer

XBOX 360 Elite

Slingbox

Dell Desktop w/ Windows Vista Ultimate

Logitech Harmony Controller For XBOX 360

Logitech diNovo Edge Keyboard


----------



## TRW54

Please Help!


Typically I can read a manual and figure out what to do....not this time.

I have a simple group of equipment. A Sony KDE XBR Plasma TV, A blue ray disc player, and a dish network cable box. I've connected them using HDMI cables.... The Blue Ray will not work at all and I have to turn the YSP off and on everytime I change channels.


My problem is this should be simple and I can't think of what I could do differently.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## JF7FSU

We need more information such as what type of A/V receiver are you using and/or are you plugging the HDMI directly into the TV? Please clearly state what you have plugged into what and what type of connection/cables you are using.


----------



## TRW54

Thanks for helping.


I have my TV directly hooked into the YSP using an HDMI cable. I also have the dish box connected to AUX 1 with an HDMI and the Blue Ray connected to the YSP at the DVD HDMI outlet.


Any suggestions?


----------



## JF7FSU

It sounds like you are having issues with the YSP or the cables you are using. Have you tried switching cables and then switching inputs? i.e take the blu ray and plug into aux1 with the cable from the dish box. Also do you get picture and sound or nothing at all?


I also imagine you have plugged the blu ray directly into the tv and it works fine?


It should be as easy as turning on the YSP and selecting the right input as you deduced.


----------



## TRW54

I'll try switching imputs. The blue ray and the cables worked fine before I integrated the YSP.


When I'm watching TV the screen will go blank....then to get it back I turn off the YSP...the picture comes back without audio.....then I turn the YSP back on and the picture comes back with audio. This process has to be done everytime the channel is changed or when it decides to go black on its own.


I do appreciate you haven given this some thought. I may try to find someone in Atlanta that I can hire to check it out. Based on what I've read on this forum I would really like to get it cranked up.


Thanks again


----------



## JF7FSU

The YSP works as an HDMI pass through when not powered up. When you turn off the YSP the video is passing through the YSP without sound because your TV speakers are off and the YSP is powered down so it wont produce sound but allows the video to pass to the TV.

Also, do you have the TV set to default to the correct HDMI input whenever you power up?


In any event sounds like you may have a defective unit, it should easy as pie to use the YSP not a struggle.


----------



## Maxximtl

I've been considering a YSP-3000, but I had a question about room shape/materials. I have a large window (with curtains) on one side wall of my room. The listening position is about 7-8 feet from the TV and the window occupies about 6 feet of this space. Also, the back wall (behind the listener) is not complete. There are large openings on either side of the listening position (although there is solid wall directly behind the listening position.)


Will the Yamaha be a viable option in a less than perfect environment like this? Can I the speaker bounce sound off to miss the window and still get the desired effect?


----------



## umazg

buy it from a place you can return it and give it a try. i have a room with only 3 walls, windows on the back wall with blinds and drapes. it seems to work pretty well. fills the space with plenty of sound. i still have some adjusting to do, but it is a pretty impressive recreation of surround sound. i would still have to say that physical rear speakers are probably better in a non-ideal room, but i needed a wireless solution and i can't imagine a better one.


----------



## Maxximtl

I had one last question for you guys. A wall mount is out of the question for me, but I was wondering if anyone had tried adapting the Niro TV mount for use with the YSP? Its a little pricey, but it seems to solve a lot of my placement issues.


----------



## JF7FSU

If you are talking about the mount that attached to the back of the TV and extends over the TV, I think the YSP is too heavy at 42lbs to be mounted like that. I would not feel comfortable that it would be stable enough. Perhaps you could adapt the YSP mount somehow for your purpose.


----------



## sire888

hi all - just a quick question to yáll. do you notice much of a difference using the hdmi pass through on the ysp 4000 instead of connecting directly to the tv? also is there much of a point using the pass through when i have an optical cable? the 4000 wont be able to use any of the bandwidth that hdmi provides for sound above what the optical already offers...


----------



## umazg

the YSP's are alot bigger than your typical center speaker. I am not sure that those can handle the weight and size.


----------



## ChiTown Ray

hi all - just a quick question to yáll. do you notice much of a difference using the hdmi pass through on the ysp 4000 instead of connecting directly to the tv? also is there much of a point using the pass through when i have an optical cable? the 4000 wont be able to use any of the bandwidth that hdmi provides for sound above what the optical already offers...




my 4000 is on it's way but I have been reading the manuel I think for me it is simplicity of use. Ps3 HDMI in; HD-dvd HDMI in; Xbox component in;and just one HDMI out to TV. At least that's the way I read it in the manuel pg22 (just over the air ANT on my sammy 5084 so optical out 5084 to 4000 in) My set up is on a garage wall so i just been putting in HDMI&component wall plates (from monoprice) and running the wires on the inside garage wall ya you see the wires but I AM the man of the house and I get the garage.(just dont tell my wife):


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sire888* /forum/post/12893538
> 
> 
> hi all - just a quick question to yáll. do you notice much of a difference using the hdmi pass through on the ysp 4000 instead of connecting directly to the tv? also is there much of a point using the pass through when i have an optical cable? the 4000 wont be able to use any of the bandwidth that hdmi provides for sound above what the optical already offers...



I couldn't discern any difference between direct hdmi connection to my TV and hdmi passing through my YSP-4000.


I use the hdmi passthrough because I have two HD sources (TiVo and VUDU), and the YSP-4000 switches HDMI for me. HDMI is also cool because the one cable carries digital video and audio, so more elegant, less clutter, and no reason to use an optical cable. Can you even configure the YSP-4000 to use HDMI for video and optical for audio from the same source? I don't think so.


----------



## sire888

actually you can split the video and sound. ps3s can output video on the hdmi and sound on optical


----------



## imabanana

OK, the PS3 can output video on hdmi on sound on optical, but I don't think the YSP-4000 can accept split hdmi video and optical audio from the same source.


----------



## johnstonamerica

if my TV (sony xbr4) already converts to 1080p, will the yamaha allow a straight "pass through" for signals from my 360/dvd, etc when using hdmi?


----------



## rarebucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sire888* /forum/post/12904511
> 
> 
> actually you can split the video and sound. ps3s can output video on the hdmi and sound on optical




Why on earth would you want to do that? The whole advantage of HDMI is audio and video passing through one cable. I still have yet to see an answer on how to properly set up a PS3 with this device. I am considering getting one but I am a huge gamer and simple integration is essential for me.


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarebucky* /forum/post/12949083
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you want to do that? The whole advantage of HDMI is audio and video passing through one cable. I still have yet to see an answer on how to properly set up a PS3 with this device. I am considering getting one but I am a huge gamer and simple integration is essential for me.



I have not been able to split the audio and video no matter what I try. I would like to output the video through the HDMI and the audio through the optical. I have not been able to get the optical to work on the YSP from the PS3. As it is I use bitstream through the HDMI and can only get DD5.1 from my PS3 (yawn).


If someone else can chime in here and tell me i'm wrong please do!


----------



## 1CalFan

JF7FSU:

Your YSP-4000 can only give you Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1, DTS Neo:6 or Dolby Pro Logic II. It does not support the newer HD audio formats.


----------



## kwaalude

alright, i need some help here from someone that has both the YSP400 and the HDDVD add-on to the Xbox 360. When i play a game or a regular DVD in the HD drive, the YSP shows the 5 speakers on it's display. however, if i play an HDDVD it only shows as 2 channel, Dolby Pro Logic... WTF? i know this thing cant decode the more modern audio streams but why is it getting down sampled all the way to Prologic?


Anybody else seen this or have any idea how to rectify it?


it would be greatly appreciated as it's driving me crazy.


Thanks!


----------



## JF7FSU

Make sure your xbox audio is set to bitstream.


----------



## rockbottom16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/12646845
> 
> 
> I just ordered the YAMAHA YST-FSW100 YST II SUBWOOFER. I think the system sounds great but needs some bass and a little thump. I picked it up on ebay out the door for $120 shipped. It is supposedly a mated sub for the YSP series. Mine is expected to be delivered tomorrow, I will report back with a review.



For that price you can always add a 2nd sub with a y-adapter, one in each corner or on either side of the tv. That would be even better.


----------



## rockbottom16

To frostylou, davyo, Jaugustin or any YSP gurus out there, Im just about to pull the trigger on the YSP3000. Is the 4000 much better sounding the 300 for the additional money?


----------



## kappasig35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockbottom16* /forum/post/12964359
> 
> 
> To frostylou, davyo, Jaugustin or any YSP gurus out there, Im just about to pull the trigger on the YSP3000. Is the 4000 much better sounding the 300 for the additional money?



Rockbottom,


I bought the 3000 before I ever read anything on these forums. The salesman told me that the only difference was the size and number of the speakers. This is inaccurate. There are more sound "modes" on the 4000. Also, my understanding is that the 4000 emits more "beams" which should help it to better generate the surround effect.


The place where I bought the 3000 offered the 4000 for only about $200 more. I wish I had gone with the 4000. Don't get me wrong. . . I think the 3000 more than does the job and I am *very* happy with its performance. I just wish I had spent the extra money for the best version.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=11475134


----------



## 2string

I think it needs a sub. Does anyone have an opinion on what works well with the 4000?


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockbottom16* /forum/post/12964359
> 
> 
> To frostylou, davyo, Jaugustin or any YSP gurus out there, Im just about to pull the trigger on the YSP3000. Is the 4000 much better sounding the 300 for the additional money?





Yess!!!


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2string* /forum/post/12973837
> 
> 
> I think it needs a sub. Does anyone have an opinion on what works well with the 4000?



The Bic 1000. It is an awesome sub for the price... About $225 shipped and sounds fantastic with the YSPs!


----------



## umazg

the bic 100 and ysp-4000 is the setup i have. i love it


----------



## rockbottom16

Has anyone tried these new horizontal subs from yamaha that are esp made for the YSP's?

I bet they sound great.

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/p...l?CNTID=558715


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> Has anyone tried these new horizontal subs from Yamaha that are esp made for the YSP's?I bet they sound great.



I have the 4000 coming with the YST-FSW100 when it gets hear I will let you know. My room is not that big 17 by 15 4 walls I will be sitting about 8 feet back I didn't want to over do it on the sub and like you said there made for the projectors and the volume controls the sub in sync with the 4000. By what I have been reading on this thread it should sound awsome!


can't wait


----------



## dottom

This has been discussed in a couple different threads but thought I'd share again for all who are trying to solve this problem themselves.


My Blu-Ray S500 going over HDMI connected to YSP only shows 2-channels. YSP-4000 PCM is only 2-channel and not 5-channel. The only way to get 5-channel is to use optical or coax digital output. This gives me 5-channels but via Dolby Digital.


My Blu-Ray S500 decodes optical & coax digital out down to Dolby Digital. You'd wish you get more for $1100+ piece of A/V equipment, but not sure I could hear the difference of TrueHD audio anyways?


Also: My Mits 73833 TV couldn't handle switched HDMI so I have to run audio separately to YSP-4000 vs. 73833. I do have digital audio out from 73833 to YSP-4000 for things I don't care about like cable box.


----------



## frostylou

Hi Guys,

Nice review of the 4000. Just like Davyo I and have said...more immersive than a 5.1...at least it can be. They are miraculous:


http://news.digitaltrends.com/news/s...sp-4000_review


----------



## davemcs

Tom Andry of AVRant fame reviews the 4000 here:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/s...amaha-ysp-4000


----------



## rockbottom16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/13004987
> 
> 
> I have the 4000 coming with the YST-FSW100 when it gets hear I will let you know. My room is not that big 17 by 15 4 walls I will be sitting about 8 feet back I didn't want to over do it on the sub and like you said there made for the projectors and the volume controls the sub in sync with the 4000. By what I have been reading on this thread it should sound awsome!
> 
> 
> can't wait



As good as the yamaha sub is made for the DSP's, I don't think it's as powerful as a velodyne SPL1000 or microvee. And with only $150 on ebay Im going with 2 that is for sure. YOu can never get enough bass, trust me...and don't forget there is always the volumn knob.


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> As good as the yamaha sub is made for the DSP's, I don't think it's as powerful as a velodyne SPL1000 or microvee. And with only $150 on ebay Im going with 2 that is for sure. YOu can never get enough bass, trust me...and don't forget there is always the volumn knob



HEY Rock just wondering if you ever got the ysp 3000 or 4000 and those subs and how you like them also was wondering the size of your room if you did get the system. I belong to a certain club that will go unmentioned I got a grate deal on the 4000 and the mount & SUB BUT MAN! its taking forever the 4000 is supposed to be here this week the sub could be another 2 weeks!

that would be 6 weeks for the 4000 8 weeks for the sub, already have the wall mount.


----------



## ChiTown Ray

Got my YSP-4000 6 days ago the sub should come next week and it sounds great! My son is playing an older xbox 360 with 2 channel analog with decoder on neural surround and man! it sounds unreal even with no sub I do have the bass up to 5db trueBass on deep and D-range to Max. Ps3 still sounds better hooked up via optical I decided to go HDMI video direct to TV

because TV and PS3 are both 1.3 I don't Know if using *through HDMI* on the YSP will let the 1.3 signal go through. The YSP dose fill the room with sound whether it be movies or game play. I will be wall mounting it

this is were I have a problem my YSP dose not give me sound behind me like I thought, solid direct left and right but not to much behind. Now I can live with that because it dose sound awesome but if I put it above the TV (I will be in the recommended 3 feet 3 inches) will I get a better behind sound? my wall behind me is 17 feet with door 32" far left and I am sitting a little over 4 feet away from the back wall. If I go above the TV the YSP will be about 6'6" off the floor was wondering if any one else had it that high,and did it make a difference.


----------



## ChiTown Ray

OK I went and mounted the 4000 above the TV about 6' 4" off the floor and man it is the way to go it sounds much better I am getting better sound behind me although I did move the chairs up 2 feet but the sound over all is just better even if I put the chairs back there is just no interference IE couches, chairs or people for that matter. I also think the angle coming from above and not horizontal has a lot to do with that I also noticed that when I stand and walked around the room the sound seems more consistent. also I sit more left of the 4000 my son has the sweet spot I am noticing more sound to my right than I did before and like I said behind me as well I am glad I went this route I had a 12 year old Bose lifestyle system and this thing blows that away but it is 12 years old. I really like how strong the dialog comes out in the center speakers even when there is a lot of noise IE explosions, gun fire, music there have been post on here that with the right room these systems can be as good or better than any 5.1 systems out there and with that I would agree. ChiTown Ray


----------



## andypandyswe

I've finally gotten around to setting up my new YSP-4000 that I bought from Germany (as it was cheaper than in Sweden). I'm using it with my Sharp LC46XD1E HDTV with a Velodyne minivee 800i subwoofer.


I've got my set top box connected via component to "STB" on the YSP and the audio via optical to "TV/STB" as described in the manual under "Connecting a digital satellite tuner or a cable TV tuner". This works fine.


I've connected my PS3 via HDMI to the "DVD IN" HDMI input. This also works fine (except that I have to set the PS3 to output bitstream and not PCM?).


The problem is trying to connect my old XBOX which I use as a Media Centre. In the manual under "Connecting other external components" it says (for audio):


"If your component supports optical digital connections, connect the optical digital output jack on your component

(e.g., DVD player/recorder) to the AUX 1 OPTICAL DIGITAL IN jack on this unit."


and further down it says (for video):


"If your DVD player/recorder, etc. has component video output jacks, connect the

component video output jacks of your DVD player/recorder, etc. to the DVD/AUX 2 COMPONENT VIDEO IN jacks of

this unit."


I've followed these instructions so the audio is via optical to "Optical/AUX1" and the video is via component to "DVD/AUX2".


This results (as expected) in me getting the audio when i press aux1 on the remote but then there's no picture and I get the video when i press aux2 on the remote but then there's no audio.


I expected to have to make some settings under "Manual Setup"->"Input Menu"->"Input assignment".


This menu is however a mess! I don't really understand how it works and the manual doesn't rmake it any easier. As far as I can tell the menu only handles the video inputs and not the audio!?


I've emailed Yamaha support but after a week there is still no answer.


Can someone please tell me how to get the video and the audio at the same time? There must be a way, right? As they tell you to set it up like this!?


----------



## ChiTown Ray

I have all my video going straight to my TV PS3 to HDMI 1 on my sammy 5084 Xbox component 1 to TV now I bought a 3 way optical switch and I got it like this, PS3 optical, Xbox optical, CD player optical all in on the switch then switch out to aux 1 optical on the YSP-4000 then all I need to do is turn the 3 way switch to which ever one I am going to use and the YSP stays on aux 1 unless I watch TV then its STB with optical out from TV to the 2 optical in on the YSP. Now you could put your cable or dish in to the 3 way but I don't have that I just have OTA. The reason I go video to TV is my PS3 & TV are both HDMI 1.3 and the YSP is 1.2 also down the line here there is a 4 way HDMI & optical switch I will be getting with a remote that will extend my input capabilities the 3 way optical I got now is a Manual switch. I got the switch from Monoprice.


----------



## andypandyswe

subscribe


----------



## andypandyswe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/13182979
> 
> 
> ...then all I need to do is turn the 3 way switch to which ever one I am going to use...



I'd rather sell it! The switching of Audio and video simultanously with a single remote is for me a key feature/dealbreaker!


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> I'd rather sell it! The switching of Audio and video simultanously with a single remote is for me a key feature/dealbreaker!



I hear what you're saying. My thought is this. At some point were going to have too many components than what the ysp or our TV can handle. That's why I am already thinking about switches. I figure if you are like me, with a PS3, a son who wants the Xbox Elite, I am looking at a DVR recorder with HDMI, and then if you want to add even more, why not put it all on one switch and control it from one Harmony remote and be done with it. (One Harmony to rule them all!) Then, you have all of your stuff in one cabinet and just a couple of wires to the TV or YSP. I know that there is a way to do what you want it to do, but I really don't know myself exactly how to do it. (Pardon my babbling on.)


----------



## andypandyswe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/13183979
> 
> 
> ...why not put it all on one switch and control it from one Harmony remote and be done with it.



What about the fact that the YSP remembers the last used "Mode" for each input... Surely you loose that with your setup which means more buttons to press each time you switch inputs.


I only have my three units; Xbox, STB and PS3 and I really can't see what else I'd need (My son is only two so an xbox360 is not an issue yet). I'm thinking about buying a new STB with HDMI instead as that would solve the problem but my current one isn't that old and cost me like 800 USD so I'd hate to throw it out...


How do you know the YSP can do what I want? Have you read it somewhere? I've been scouring the web for days now without finding anything... Really annoying that Yamaha support doesn't answer questions!


----------



## ChiTown Ray

 http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/s...-build-quality 


Hears a web site that confirms that you can assign the in puts the only thing is that he doesnt go in to detail sorry. notice the video in DVD/AUX2 dose not support optical but there is a way to assign it to AUX 1


----------



## ChiTown Ray

I am thinking the answer is some were on pages 84 & 85 in the manual pG 84 says(select line 3 to assign a component to AUX 1 video in jack of this unit choices: DVD AUX 2) so if you can get DVD AUX 2 video on to AUX 1 your problem should be solved

I think?


----------



## andypandyswe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/13187428
> 
> 
> I am thinking the answer is some were on pages 84 & 85 in the manual pG 84 says(select line 3 to assign a component to AUX 1 video in jack of this unit choices: DVD AUX 2) so if you can get DVD AUX 2 video on to AUX 1 your problem should be solved
> 
> I think?



Hmm, I think I tried that but i'm not a 100% sure... I'll have to try it when I get home. Thanx a lot for your effort.


----------



## andypandyswe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/13187428
> 
> 
> I am thinking the answer is some were on pages 84 & 85 in the manual pG 84 says(select line 3 to assign a component to AUX 1 video in jack of this unit choices: DVD AUX 2) so if you can get DVD AUX 2 video on to AUX 1 your problem should be solved
> 
> I think?



Didn't work. On the screen it says line 3 is for composite. Tried it anyway but no change.


----------



## GregF2

How is everyone like the sound quality on these? Have not seen many actual user reviews. Thanks.


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andypandyswe* /forum/post/13197510
> 
> 
> Didn't work. On the screen it says line 3 is for composite. Tried it anyway but no change.



I think you'll find you can't do what you are trying to do. I read about this limitation in the CNET review :

_"We experienced some considerable headaches when setting up the YSP-4000 to use multiple AV sources (an Xbox 360, an Apple TV, a DirecTV DVR, and a Panasonic Blu-ray player). Assigning inputs becomes confusing when you move beyond the two HDMI or two component inputs--one each can assigned as "DVD," for instance. Be prepared to invest some time and effort, along with possible limitations (one video input seemed to only match with a coaxial audio input, one with an optical, and so on)."
_


Despite that limitation, I think the YSP-4000 sound is amazing for such a compact box. I love it when the surround sound surprises me from behind or the side. I highly recommend a subwoofer (I have the Yamaha YST-FSW150).


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> Didn't work. On the screen it says line 3 is for composite. Tried it anyway but no change.



sorry to hear that. Monoprice sells a optical splitter for a few bucks I know that will solve your problem no getting up to switch it the only thing is you cant have both optical components plugged in to the splitter *on at the same time* witch shouldn't be a problem as cheap as they are you might want to get 2 (THIS WAY YOU CAN HAVE 2 OPTICAL INS TO THE SPLITER OUT TO THE YSP OPTICAL AUX 1) hears the web page

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## ChiTown Ray

This is why I like the 4000 very little weirs and it sounds great! you will not be disappointed with this piece of gear. You can see weirs between the YSP & the TV I was thinking of having one of the aluminum guys bend me a piece of black aluminum and screw it under the 4000 to hide the weirs there are a lot of existing screws already there it would work perfect. also I went above the TV and it dose sound way better up there I am glad I went this way I know it doesn't look as good but hay maybe it will distract every one from looking at the wood paneling that has been there since 1975


----------



## rockbottom16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/13200278
> 
> 
> This is why I like the 4000 very little weirs and it sounds great! you will not be disappointed with this piece of gear. You can see weirs between the YSP & the TV I was thinking of having one of the aluminum guys bend me a piece of black aluminum and screw it under the 4000 to hide the weirs there are a lot of existing screws already there it would work perfect. also I went above the TV and it dose sound way better up there I am glad I went this way I know it doesn't look as good but hay maybe it will distract every one from looking at the wood paneling that has been there since 1975



what and who is a weirs.... translation please.


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> what and who is a weirs.... translation please.





Sory abut tat i shud hav usd spel chk i ment 2 say *WIRES showing*(i went 2 shicogo publc scoll)


----------



## andypandyswe

Stoll not a word from Yamaha... this sucks! Will I be forced to buy a new STB with HDMI in order to free up connections for the XBOX


----------



## allanshu

Where did you guys buy the YSP 4000 from and how much did you pay? You can PM me if it not ok to post this info. Thanks.


allan


----------



## andypandyswe

1780 USD imported from Germany. If it's not ok (why wouldn't it be) to post this then please remove this post.


Oh, and I got a respons from Yamaha support... It can't be done. Aaaaaargh!!!


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> Oh, and I got a respons from Yamaha support... It can't be done. Aaaaaargh!!!



That three way optical switch went bad on me so now we have to pull out the optical from the wall plate (I have wall plate behind my entertainment cab which goes about 10 feet away to another wall plate behind the TV then to the 4000 above the TV) every time we want to switch from PS3 to xbox or vice verse so I ordered 2 of those splitters in case one is bad I will see how that works it should be here by weeks end.


----------



## JF7FSU

I paid $1080 over the internet. Was not from a Yamaha authorized dealer but arrived in original sealed box, works fine.


----------



## boatload

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the 4000 and on a Panasonic TH-58 PZ700u. It is my understanding the Yamaha YSP-4000 supports only HDMI 1.2a. My source is TWC with Scientific Atlanta's Explorer 8300 HD converter box.


I had planned on coming our of the cabel box to the 4000, then to the TV. Only other connection I will use is DVD player to the 4000.


Will this create any problems (ie 1.2a to 1.3)?


Thank you for any advice.


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> I had planned on coming our of the cabel box to the 4000, then to the TV. Only other connection I will use is DVD player to the 4000.
> 
> Will this create any problems (ie 1.2a to 1.3)?



NO this is not a problem. It will work since 1.3 is backward compatable


----------



## mkammers

I just bought a new Yamaha HTR6150 and it's great! I have 60" Pioneer plasma and this speaker system makes you feel like you are in the movies. The website had a 10% off promo on speakers but i tried it on this Yamaha speaker and it worked! Promo code is AUD10 and i got 10% off my Yamaha receiver. This is the best price i found. Website is called newegg.com and i got the receiver in 2 days brand new. Does anyone have this model? Any problems? What don't you like about it?


----------



## davemcs

Replaced my 5.1 system with a more wife friendly YSP-800 and YST-FSW100 sub. Cables are mostly hidden and the sub is in place behind the Plasma TV/TV stand.

The 800 is just the right height that the top of the YSP is dead even with the bottom edge of the Pioneer 4270 on its stand. The 4270 is "cat cornered" and the FSW sits behind the stand in the small triangular space.

The YSP and YST blend nicely and truly shows the need to have a sub with YSP's.....Sounds nice and wife.com is happy..all for only $520.00 shipped to my door!


----------



## rockbottom16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davemcs* /forum/post/13399865
> 
> 
> for only $520.00 shipped to my door!



would you care to tell us where you got this deal from...or you can PM me that would be great.


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the 4000 and on a Panasonic TH-58 PZ700u.



Did you pull the trigger yet on the panny & the 4000?


----------



## dpcS4

Need advice! Long story but having problems with my YSP 4000. Bought pio 110/pio bluray 95/direct tv hd/dvr from BB in mid Jan. Got everything except YSP 4000 which I got last week (back ordered for 8wks). Finally set it up this weekend with BB guy. Worked for 1 movie perfectly and tv for couple of hours yestereday. Today, watched the intro to a movie and then YSP turned off. Tried to reset it, waited an hour etc. but still won't turn on but for a second. Don't think it is the sleep timer but if it is I can't turn on the unit to deal with it. Checked all the connections and can play a bluray movie without sound. Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## JF7FSU

Did you check the fuse or reset the switch?


----------



## dpcS4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/13455046
> 
> 
> Did you check the fuse or reset the switch?



Thanks for ideas:

Could not find fuse (checked manual) or reset. Power comes on only for 2 sec then goes off again. Unplugged the cord for 30secs multiple times.


----------



## JF7FSU

Is there an issue with your power strip or plug? Sounds pretty strange.


----------



## dpcS4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/13455143
> 
> 
> Is there an issue with your power strip or plug? Sounds pretty strange.



Not connected to a power switch but changed to a different plug and same problem. I'll be giving Yamaha and BB a call.


----------



## Roger Weiner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/13233739
> 
> 
> I paid $1080 over the internet. Was not from a Yamaha authorized dealer but arrived in original sealed box, works fine.




Hey,


I am looking to buy it also from an online dealer at your price. Can you please tell me which one you used. I was considering.


universallcd.com

appliancebestbuys.com

sourceoneaudio.com


Couple of questions.



Did it arrive with the calibration microphone, instruction manual and power cord?

How long did "free shipping" take?

Was it gray market or did it come with a USA warranty?


I have never bought anything this expensive from an online dealer and would like to know it went well for you.


Thanks,


RW


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Weiner* /forum/post/13461624
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy it also from an online dealer at your price. Can you please tell me which one you used. I was considering.
> 
> 
> universallcd.com
> 
> appliancebestbuys.com
> 
> sourceoneaudio.com
> 
> 
> Couple of questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it arrive with the calibration microphone, instruction manual and power cord?
> 
> How long did "free shipping" take?
> 
> Was it gray market or did it come with a USA warranty?
> 
> 
> I have never bought anything this expensive from an online dealer and would like to know it went well for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> RW



Yamaha has been reported very recently to be cracking down on these types of sales...so buyer beware...


otherwise, if it is a sealed box then it includes everything in the retail package (all the stuff you listed). i've purchased a couple of expensive items over the internet and thankfully (knock on wood) have never had a problem.


----------



## davetb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umazg* /forum/post/12820340
> 
> 
> i figured it out. there is a hdmi control that has to be turned off. go to page 87 of the manual. basically, you have to go into the menu and find "hdmi control" and set it to off.



I had the same problem and you're right. Setting the control to off did keep the 4000 from turning back on. Unfortunately, it seems to have created a problem. When the HDMI control is off, and the 4000 is powered off, there's no HDMI pass-through. I've got a Sammy lnt4671 connected thru HDMI. Motorola cable DVR connected thru HDMI to AUX1. Any thoughts?


Dave


----------



## treumatic

Hi All


its good to say hello first time ,so im doing this







..Hello !










Ok inaf for entrodunce and sorry for my poor english.


Guys, im looking for the Rack for YSP 4000 or Ysp 1100, any idea where i can find this?


Thanks


----------



## muneer.natha

For some further information on the Yamaha YSP 4000 assignable inputs issue, please check out my blog post at workandlifeandstuff.blogspot.com


----------



## Chris J

Anyone know if the 4000 supports LPCM over HDMI?


----------



## antiprnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris J* /forum/post/13623770
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the 4000 supports LPCM over HDMI?



I've researched that very thing after plugging in my toshiba a-30 and only getting 2 channel sound on my hddvds (through hdmi). Apparently no, no LPCM support. I had to plug in my optical connection to get multi channel sound. Hddvds play fine on my xbox 360 (hdmi) though, maybe it has to do with the decoding on the xbox. There was some posts earlier in this thread where one of the ysp owners were going to contact yamaha and ask about lpcm support, but i'm not sure if a response was posted.


----------



## scJohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris J* /forum/post/13623770
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the 4000 supports LPCM over HDMI?



Neither the 4000 nor the 3000 support the new HD audio formats. I was very surprised when they announced the new models that they did not support the new HD audio formats. I guess that they have such a long product development cycle that they did not make into this cycle. You can always buy a HD player that decodes the new audio internally.


----------



## Chris J

Thanks guys. With the new firmware for the PS3 I think this would be nice to have.


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muneer.natha* /forum/post/13613467
> 
> 
> For some further information on the Yamaha YSP 4000 assignable inputs issue, please check out my blog post at workandlifeandstuff.blogspot.com



Thanks Muneer, there are several of us who will be waiting to find out how your firmware upgrade goes. Then, if it works, we'll all want it!


----------



## obviouspig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scJohn* /forum/post/13624307
> 
> 
> Neither the 4000 nor the 3000 support the new HD audio formats. I was very surprised when they announced the new models that they did not support the new HD audio formats. I guess that they have such a long product development cycle that they did not make into this cycle. You can always buy a HD player that decodes the new audio internally.



i'm thinking of getting the YSP-4000 and pairing it with my PS3. it's still not clear to me after reading this thread and the manual ...


if i use the PS3 to decode DTS-MA (latest firmware), and pass it to the YSP-4000 using PCM, can the YSP-4000 play all 5.1 channels ? or will it still be stereo only ?


that's the impression i get from reading this thread, but why would something like this happen ? the virtue of PCM is that the receiver doesn't need to do any processing with it, just output the sound as is !



EDIT: never mind, it supports PCM (2-channel) but not Multi-channel LPCM (5.1)


----------



## roguedog

hey guys,


how can you tell if your room is compatible with the 4000? I don't want to buy and then buy a sub to go with it to just have it be crap.


sorta leaning towards the niro because of this but thought i'd ask you folks first.


tks


----------



## Roger Weiner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguedog* /forum/post/13635976
> 
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> 
> how can you tell if your room is compatible with the 4000? I don't want to buy and then buy a sub to go with it to just have it be crap.
> 
> 
> sorta leaning towards the niro because of this but thought i'd ask you folks first.
> 
> 
> tks



I found the manual online and I downloaded it to my computer.

http://www.yamaha.ca/av/YSP/pdfs/ysp4000_man_e.pdf 


On page 17 and 18 there are a few diagrams that explain how it is best used and descriptions of the room requirements. I am in the same position you are in, that is, considering between the YSP 4000 + sub vs. the NIRO 1000. I do know someone at work who is married to someone in the home theatre installation business and I asked her to speak to him about these two systems. The message I got from her was to stay away from the NIRO. To be honest though, after reading about the two online, I was leaning towards the NIRO but now I'm not so sure. I have read online (CNET, forums,blogs) and there is a lot more information and experience with the YSP. I haven't made my decision yet. In my situation I can not set up a 5.1 system and am looking for audio to go with my HDTV. Keep us posted on the information you gather and the decision you make. There has not been much traffic lately on this thread.


----------



## pvsurfer

Hey guys, I'm sure glad I found this thread because I just bought a YSP-4000 Sound Projector and I'm not 100% sure how to _properly_ connect it to my Sharp Aquos 1080p TV, DirecTV HD-DVR Box and Blu-Ray Player. Currently, the TV is connected to the DirecTV box and the Blu-Ray Player via HDMI cables. Now I want to disable the crappy TV speakers and use the 4000 for my audio.


The HDTV has 3-HDMI Inputs and 1-Optical Digital Output (SPM or Dolby Digital).


The DirecTV box has the following Outputs: 1 HDMI, 1-Optical, 1-Coax, 1-Composite group and 1 Component group.


The Blu-Ray Player has the following Outputs: 1-HDMI, 1-Optical, and a 5.1 Channel group (which I don't think the 4000 can accomodate).


Please consider my idea for connecting the YSP-4000 to my TV, DTV Box and Blu-Ray player... I'm thinking the best way to connect everything up is to take my 2 existing HDMI cables (1 from DTV box & 1 from Blu-Ray) that are now going into the TV and plug them into the 4000. Then I would buy a 3rd (short) HDMI cable and run it from the 4000's HDMI output to the TV. That way I wouldn't have to use optical or any other cables besides HDMI...


Would that allow me to realize the best possible surround sound from my components without compromising the video?


----------



## Roger Weiner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13639931
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sure glad I found this thread because I just bought a YSP-4000 Sound Projector and I'm not 100% sure how to _properly_ connect it to my Sharp Aquos 1080p TV, DirecTV HD-DVR Box and Blu-Ray Player. Currently, the TV is connected to the DirecTV box and the Blu-Ray Player via HDMI cables. Now I want to disable the crappy TV speakers and use the 4000 for my audio.
> 
> 
> The HDTV has 3-HDMI Inputs and 1-Optical Digital Output (SPM or Dolby Digital).
> 
> 
> The DirecTV box has the following Outputs: 1 HDMI, 1-Optical, 1-Coax, 1-Composite group and 1 Component group.
> 
> 
> The Blu-Ray Player has the following Outputs: 1-HDMI, 1-Optical, and a 5.1 Channel group (which I don't think the 4000 can accomodate).
> 
> 
> Please consider my idea for connecting the YSP-4000 to my TV, DTV Box and Blu-Ray player... I'm thinking the best way to connect everything up is to take my 2 existing HDMI cables (1 from DTV box & 1 from Blu-Ray) that are now going into the TV and plug them into the 4000. Then I would buy a 3rd (short) HDMI cable and run it from the 4000's HDMI output to the TV. That way I wouldn't have to use optical or any other cables besides HDMI...
> 
> 
> Would that allow me to realize the best possible surround sound from my components without compromising the video?




I do not own one yet but if you look on page 22 of the manual in the link I posted above that is how it is described, there is also a pretty diagram of how to do it. Please tell us your room set up and how it sounds after you have calibrated it. Especially the simulated 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## pvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Weiner* /forum/post/13641475
> 
> 
> I do not own one yet but if you look on page 22 of the manual in the link I posted above that is how it is described, there is also a pretty diagram of how to do it. Please tell us your room set up and how it sounds after you have calibrated it. Especially the simulated 5.1 surround sound.



I saw that in the manual but I wasn't sure if the 4000 would pass the Blu-Ray's 1080p video _*without loss*_ after stripping-out the HDMI's audio ...can anyone address that?


My room is far from ideal. Floor to ceiling windows along one side of the room, solid (plaster) wall on the other side, and the rear is pretty much open into another room with only a see-through fireplace separating the two rooms. But my wife said 'absolutely not' to real surround speakers (and of course, the wiring). At this point, I can only tell you I heard the 4000 (with a Yamaha sub) in a demo room that wasn't an ideal layout either and the sound was amazing!


----------



## roguedog

Thanks Roger. Did they mention why they didn't like Niro? Actually, now I'm kinda leaning towards the Sony Ct100. Cheaper, good brand name and doesn't rely on walls. I like the cheaper part since I just spent more on the TV than I had wanted :/


Couldn't open the PDF. Computer not happy with PDFs at the moment.


----------



## pvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguedog* /forum/post/13642988
> 
> 
> ...Couldn't open the PDF. Computer not happy with PDFs at the moment.



Try downloadking and installing Foxit Reader
http://www.download.com/Foxit-PDF-Re...-10313206.html 

it's excellent and it's free!


----------



## pvsurfer

As a point of closure on my last question, Yamaha tech support confirmed the use of HDMI cables from my DirectTV Receiver and Blu-Ray Player to the YSP-4000, then running an HDMI cable from the 4000 to my HDTV. Tech support assured me that the 4000 would pass all video signals it receives to the TV without degradation (after it 'strips the audio' off of the HDMI feeds).


Btw, this weekend I plan to wall-mount the 4000 directly under my flat-panel TV and will report back with what I hope is a high degree of satisfaction.


----------



## Roger Weiner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13661484
> 
> 
> As a point of closure on my last question, Yamaha tech support confirmed the use of HDMI cables from my DirectTV Receiver and Blu-Ray Player to the YSP-4000, then running an HDMI cable from the 4000 to my HDTV. Tech support assured me that the 4000 would pass all video signals it receives to the TV without degradation (after it 'strips the audio' off of the HDMI feeds).
> 
> 
> Btw, this weekend I plan to wall-mount the 4000 directly under my flat-panel TV and will report back with what I hope is a high degree of satisfaction.



Can't wait to hear your report. From what I've read some folks have been able to get better surround sound after tweaking the settings manually after the auto calibration. Please let us know how you did it and how it sounds.


----------



## Roger Weiner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13661484
> 
> 
> As a point of closure on my last question, Yamaha tech support confirmed the use of HDMI cables from my DirectTV Receiver and Blu-Ray Player to the YSP-4000, then running an HDMI cable from the 4000 to my HDTV. Tech support assured me that the 4000 would pass all video signals it receives to the TV without degradation (after it 'strips the audio' off of the HDMI feeds).
> 
> 
> Btw, this weekend I plan to wall-mount the 4000 directly under my flat-panel TV and will report back with what I hope is a high degree of satisfaction.



Are you able to pull yourself away and let us know how it went and how it sounds? Very curious.


----------



## pvsurfer

Roger, and others interested, the good news is that my YSP-4000 has been installed and is 'working' - that is to some extent (read-on).


The sound is so much better than the HDTV's speakers that in comparison my wife and I feel like we died and went to _audio heaven_. But after the intial euphoria wore off, I realized that I'm not getting DD 5.1 from the BluRay (no matter what settings I tried in the player).


So although Yamaha assured me I could hookup my DirecTV receiver and BluRay player via HDMI to the 4000, letting the video pass through to my HDTV, they failed to tell me that this would not deliver DD 5.1 audio*!* That could be because the 4000's HDMI is 1.2a and _DD 5.1 may require HDMI 1.3a_, but I'm not sure about that (can anyone confirm this)?







...if true, that negates the main advantage of the 4000 over the 1100, which can be had for about $300 less*!*










Update: I just read on another forum that Yamaha has a new firmware update for the 4000 to fix this problem, but I can't find the download or anything about it on Yamaha's website. If anyone knows more about this, please let me know.


Until I can find a solution to get DD 5.1, the 4000's surround effects work like magic (the auto calibration did a good job, if not a perfect one) and my wife is very pleased.


----------



## obviouspig

hey pvsurfer : ysp-4000 definitely delivers DD 5.1. my connections should be the same as you, BR Player via HDMI to YSP via HDMI to TV


on a PS3, you would need to set 2 things


Settings > BD/DVD Settings > BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI) .... set to bitstream

Settings > Sound Settings > Audio Output Settings ... do an automatic configuration, or manually enable Dolby Digital 5.1 on HDMI


the icons for the 5 speakers will light up on the YSP-4000.


so see if you can set the equivalent for your BR player.


hth.


HDMI video also passes without problems, from 1080i to 1080/24


----------



## obviouspig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13688088
> 
> 
> the 4000's HDMI is 1.2a and _DD 5.1 may require HDMI 1.3a_, but I'm not sure about that (can anyone confirm this)?



that is total BS.


----------



## pvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obviouspig* /forum/post/13689413
> 
> 
> hey pvsurfer : ysp-4000 definitely delivers DD 5.1. my connections should be the same as you, BR Player via HDMI to YSP via HDMI to TV
> 
> 
> on a PS3, you would need to set 2 things
> 
> 
> Settings > BD/DVD Settings > BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI) .... set to bitstream
> 
> Settings > Sound Settings > Audio Output Settings ... do an automatic configuration, or manually enable Dolby Digital 5.1 on HDMI
> 
> 
> the icons for the 5 speakers will light up on the YSP-4000.
> 
> 
> so see if you can set the equivalent for your BR player.
> 
> 
> hth.
> 
> 
> HDMI video also passes without problems, from 1080i to 1080/24



Hey dude, that is good news (*if* I can setup my Sharp BD-HP20U player that way)! I may not have the correct mode-settings in my Sharp BluRay, but when I checked-out the settings over the weekend I recall only seeing "Auto" and "PCM" modes available when using the player's HDMI terminal (I'll re-check the settings when I get home from work).


----------



## epiney

Has any wall mounted their YSP-4000 yet. I've been looking at it, but the wall mounting seems a bit of a pain. Looks liek I will need a power outlet behind it as well as outlets for cables both to the components and to the TV.


Is there enough room behind the soundbar to hide the power outlet and outlets fow wires? It looks like the wall mounting braket takes up the entire space behind the speaker?


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> Has any wall mounted their YSP-4000 yet.
> 
> Is there enough room behind the soundbar to hide the power outlet and outlets fow wires? It looks like the wall mounting braket takes up the entire space behind the speaker?



yes i have wall mounted my 4ooo above my sammy and as you say it is tight against the wall no room for a plug i have mine on a garage wall so i just drilled through the wall and I have both TV & 4000 plugged in the garage there is about 3 inches between the TV & 4000 so you could see the wires in that space. I found that the 4000 sounded better higher up less interference this thing dose sound good I cant believe how good it dose with movies the voices come out crystal clear even in loud scenes with action and music the 5.1 I had the voices always got drowned out, are there 5.1 that are better I am sure there is but for those of us with no way of getting the wires to there destination with out running them on the floor this is the best one speaker system out there and with a sub this thing rocks! ( I have the Yamaha YST-FSW 100 which is plenty for me)


----------



## obviouspig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13694222
> 
> 
> when I checked-out the settings over the weekend I recall only seeing "Auto" and "PCM" modes available when using the player's HDMI terminal (I'll re-check the settings when I get home from work).



on the PS3, you can actually handpick what audio protocols can / cannot be used on the HDMI connection. from various combinations of PCM no. channels and bitrates, to all the DTS / DD standards.


----------



## epiney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/13697336
> 
> 
> yes i have wall mounted my 4ooo above my sammy and as you say it is tight against the wall no room for a plug i have mine on a garage wall so i just drilled through the wall and I have both TV & 4000 plugged in the garage there is about 3 inches between the TV & 4000 so you could see the wires in that space. I found that the 4000 sounded better higher up less interference this thing dose sound good I cant believe how good it dose with movies the voices come out crystal clear even in loud scenes with action and music the 5.1 I had the voices always got drowned out, are there 5.1 that are better I am sure there is but for those of us with no way of getting the wires to there destination with out running them on the floor this is the best one speaker system out there and with a sub this thing rocks! ( I have the Yamaha YST-FSW 100 which is plenty for me)



Thanks. Is there enough room with the wall mount to put a recessed wall clock type plug behind the speaker? I guess a couple 2" holes for wires would be OK too. I really want enough room for a few wall plates to make a clean professional installation.


I really want to get this thing, but if it can't be wall mounted with no wires showing, I will probably buy the new Definitive Tech Mythos and a receiver.


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> Thanks. Is there enough room with the wall mount to put a recessed wall clock type plug behind the speaker? I guess a couple 2" holes for wires would be OK too. I really want enough room for a few wall plates to make a clean professional installation.



All the plug ins for the 4000 are in a cut out at the bottom of the 4000 it is 10 inches wide by 3 inches high and on the mount it is 3 and one half inches from wall to the back of this cut out and this cut out is all above the bottom of the 4000 and you have plenty of room on the wall for at least 2 standard wall plate except you would have to turn it side ways so it wont show and figure a way to tie the cord on the mount to keep it hidden which I don't think will be a problem if you put it at the bottom of your TV you could keep it tight to the bottom and run your wires HDMI, Optical, composite behind the 4000 and the mount to the TV it is a little tight about tree quarters of an inch the 4000 doesnt run real hot I have a plasma and the plasmas run hot at the top and that's were I put the 4000 so I kept it 3 inches above it. (I forgot about that cut out I had to go and look back there and see how it was set up)


----------



## epiney

Great thanks!


----------



## pvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obviouspig* /forum/post/13689413
> 
> 
> hey pvsurfer : ysp-4000 definitely delivers DD 5.1. my connections should be the same as you, BR Player via HDMI to YSP via HDMI to TV
> 
> 
> on a PS3, you would need to set 2 things
> 
> 
> Settings > BD/DVD Settings > BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI) .... set to bitstream
> 
> Settings > Sound Settings > Audio Output Settings ... do an automatic configuration, or manually enable Dolby Digital 5.1 on HDMI
> 
> 
> the icons for the 5 speakers will light up on the YSP-4000.
> 
> 
> so see if you can set the equivalent for your BR player.
> 
> 
> hth.
> 
> 
> HDMI video also passes without problems, from 1080i to 1080/24





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13694222
> 
> 
> Hey dude, that is good news (*if* I can setup my Sharp BD-HP20U player that way)! I may not have the correct mode-settings in my Sharp BluRay, but when I checked-out the settings over the weekend I recall only seeing "Auto" and "PCM" modes available when using the player's HDMI terminal (I'll re-check the settings when I get home from work).



No luck. So far I'm not able to set the Sharp BluRay to deliver bitstream over HDMI.


----------



## obviouspig

not sure if u are already doing this, but turn on and set the YSP to receive audio (and pass thru video) from the BR player (or whatever the soruce is) before turning on the source.


e.g. with my xbox360, if i switch to its input AFTER the xbox360 is turned on, it only gets 2.0 sound, rather than 5.1. this is probably becuase the xbox360 was handshaking with the TV rather than the YSP.


----------



## xier

Wall Mounting the YSP 4000 -


Can you mount this flush with the bottom of your plasma - or do you need to leave a 2 inch gap for heat? I was planning on doing a flush mount but read in the manual that you should leave 2 inches.


Also height - What is the recommended range?


Finally - YSP4000 VS 1100 - The Vizio I'm going to be using has 3 HDMI - do I really need HDMI on the YSP 4000 - I'm trying to understand if I will miss out on features by going with the 1100 that does not have HDMI.


----------



## seanb61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13743875
> 
> 
> Wall Mounting the YSP 4000 -
> 
> 
> Can you mount this flush with the bottom of your plasma - or do you need to leave a 2 inch gap for heat? I was planning on doing a flush mount but read in the manual that you should leave 2 inches.
> 
> 
> Also height - What is the recommended range?
> 
> 
> Finally - YSP4000 VS 1100 - The Vizio I'm going to be using has 3 HDMI - do I really need HDMI on the YSP 4000 - I'm trying to understand if I will miss out on features by going with the 1100 that does not have HDMI.



I have my YSP-1100 mounted flush below my Plasma (50 inch panny) and I have had no problems.


----------



## xier

Sean - Thanks for the information - that's how I was planning on mounting to keep it as clean as possible. Now I'm trying to decide what color unit I should get. The Vizio Jive that I'm getting is Black on top and Silver at the bottom where the speakers are.... not sure which one will look better (Silver or Black).


----------



## seanb61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13745343
> 
> 
> Sean - Thanks for the information - that's how I was planning on mounting to keep it as clean as possible. Now I'm trying to decide what color unit I should get. The Vizio Jive that I'm getting is Black on top and Silver at the bottom where the speakers are.... not sure which one will look better (Silver or Black).



Attached a pic.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13743875
> 
> 
> Wall Mounting the YSP 4000 -
> 
> 
> Can you mount this flush with the bottom of your plasma - or do you need to leave a 2 inch gap for heat? I was planning on doing a flush mount but read in the manual that you should leave 2 inches.
> 
> 
> Also height - What is the recommended range?
> 
> 
> Finally - YSP4000 VS 1100 - The Vizio I'm going to be using has 3 HDMI - do I really need HDMI on the YSP 4000 - I'm trying to understand if I will miss out on features by going with the 1100 that does not have HDMI.



I recently "upgraded" to the 4000 from an 1100 and frankly realize that it was pointless b/c the 4000 doesn't accept multi-channel PCM over HDMI...I didn't need the HDMI on the 4000.


So, since I can't return the 4000 (bought it from a consumer club direct from Yamaha; no returns), I have my 1100 sitting around; PM me if you are interested.


My advice would be if you don't need the HDMI on the 4000, the 1100 provides the same performance; in fact, my installation was much less convoluted with the 1100 than it is with the 4000 and the HDMI handshaking is annoying!


----------



## imabanana

Has anyone else other than this dude managed to get the YSP-4000 firmware upgrade which fixes the assignable input problem?


I emailed Yamaha customer support almost two weeks ago, but just received a generic automated acknowledgment which said they would get back to me. No reply to my question yet.


----------



## xier

Wow - that's quite low. I guess I have nothing to worry about with my setup -- I'm thinking about mounting my 50 at 4FT - so the Yamaha would go underneath.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanb61* /forum/post/13746278
> 
> 
> Attached a pic.



4000 VS 1100 - I read somewhere that there are also some upgrades/tweaks to the speakers on the 4000 as well as the HDMI but was not able to confirm this.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13751031
> 
> 
> Wow - that's quite low. I guess I have nothing to worry about with my setup -- I'm thinking about mounting my 50 at 4FT - so the Yamaha would go underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 4000 VS 1100 - I read somewhere that there are also some upgrades/tweaks to the speakers on the 4000 as well as the HDMI but was not able to confirm this.



i believe there are additional sound field settings but, at least in my setup, nothing that was useful or provided noticeable advantages. JMO ... YMMV


----------



## CDNHDTV

This may be a stupid question but here goes...

I have been working with my YSP 4000. Using the mike and the auto setup, I get no response from my sub. When the auto setup is finished, I get a message that seems to indicate that it feels there is no sub attached. Is that standard? I have gone in and manually set up the sub but don't really know if that is what I should expect.

Also, I bought the Yamaha Dock attachment as well. At one point, I was able to see the iPod screen on the TV so I could really navigate around; pick playlists etc. However, I have since lost that ability and now can't seem to get it back displaying on the TV screen. Anyone offer any help with this?

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## seanb61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13751031
> 
> 
> Wow - that's quite low. I guess I have nothing to worry about with my setup -- I'm thinking about mounting my 50 at 4FT - so the Yamaha would go underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 4000 VS 1100 - I read somewhere that there are also some upgrades/tweaks to the speakers on the 4000 as well as the HDMI but was not able to confirm this.



Yes, it is a bit low. However, when seated in my recliners the picture is at the correct height. I do admit that the surround effects are somewhat compromised by my room setup, I really didn't have much of a choice though.


----------



## NattyLight

Wow, this addition is going to be perfect for me. I can not wait to purchase it. I'm in the new house, with my fiance and superfalous speaker mounting and excess wiring is a big no-no.


Can any one comment on how music sounds out of this monster? I've been a component junkee all my life, so big stereo or settings optimized for music is a must. (Yes, I have a nice subwoofer







)


Also, I'm assuming you have to purchase Yamaha wall mounts for this thing? What are we talking price wise? $50-60? or $150+? I'm going to have to mount my TV at the same time and just want to know what type of hardware I'm looking at.


TIA.


----------



## xier

Nice - I can see with the stair rail that you had just enough room to mount the tv and speaker - looks nice/clean. I was trying to find in the manual where it states optimal height for the unit.... as I can mount my screen a bit higher if it would mean placing the 4000 in a sweet spot. I will be mounting 2 50's or possibly 58's on a wall and while seating (have recliner couch/move seating on order...) my eye level places the units a bit less than 4 feet feet for the center of the screen. I did the cardboard cut-out and put them on the wall and the large screens look a bit LOW... I was planning on using the ultra slim mount since but not sure how this is going to look when the project is complete.



Natty - Mount is $39 to $59 - $49 is average price. Hope to have mine in a few days/1week but have not read much about how it sounds with music as I think most folks use this primarily for "MOVIE" - but I'm also interested in the answer to the Q.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanb61* /forum/post/13755864
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a bit low. However, when seated in my recliners the picture is at the correct height. I do admit that the surround effects are somewhat compromised by my room setup, I really didn't have much of a choice though.


----------



## pvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13761800
> 
> 
> Mount is $39 to $59 - $49 is average price. Hope to have mine in a few days/1week but have not read much about how it sounds with music as I think most folks use this primarily for "MOVIE" - but I'm also interested in the answer to the Q.



First, I'd appreciate a link or two for getting the mount at $40 or so.


Second, re the question about music from the 4000, it sounds really good (with a sub) to me. But that all depends on your frame of reference, just like when comparing any conventional speaker system.


----------



## boredatwork

Hi there! Thought I'd toss in my experience trying to get the 5.1 DD working on HDMI.


My connection is HDMI from my dvd player (LG) to ysp-4000, then HDMI to sharp aquous.


If I set the DVD player to PCM, everything works great, except no 5.1 DD. As advised I changed the output on the dvd player to "bitstream".


Everything works normally though the dvd menu, but then I run into some problems. As the movie starts the audio switches over to 5 channel (I see the icons light up) and the screen flickers, and then goes blank. The audio proceeds nicely and the movie is playing, but no video on the screen!


If I start the movie with the dvd player set to PCM (getting 2 channel audio) and then stop it, switch the players to bitstream, then resume play...then and only then do I get 5.1 DD and the video being displayed.


Summary: 5.1DD works over HDMI with player set to bitstream. Unfortunately this keeps video from being displayed, which really hurts my movie experience.










This question has been put to yamaha tech support and I'll update if they answer.


----------



## pvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boredatwork* /forum/post/13770315
> 
> 
> Hi there! Thought I'd toss in my experience trying to get the 5.1 DD working on HDMI.
> 
> 
> My connection is HDMI from my dvd player (LG) to ysp-4000, then HDMI to sharp aquous.
> 
> 
> If I set the DVD player to PCM, everything works great, except no 5.1 DD. As advised I changed the output on the dvd player to "bitstream".
> 
> 
> Everything works normally though the dvd menu, but then I run into some problems. As the movie starts the audio switches over to 5 channel (I see the icons light up) and the screen flickers, and then goes blank. The audio proceeds nicely and the movie is playing, but no video on the screen!
> 
> 
> If I start the movie with the dvd player set to PCM (getting 2 channel audio) and then stop it, switch the players to bitstream, then resume play...then and only then do I get 5.1 DD and the video being displayed.
> 
> 
> Summary: 5.1DD works over HDMI with player set to bitstream. Unfortunately this keeps video from being displayed, which really hurts my movie experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been put to yamaha tech support and I'll update if they answer.



As I reported in post #233, there is (supposedly) a firmware 'fix' for this issue that I read about it a few other forums, such as the following...
http://workandlifeandstuff.blogspot....ssignable.html 

but I have not been able to find a download for the firmware update on the Yamaha website and my request to Yamaha support remains unanswered.










Please let me know what (if anything) you find out from Yamaha Support!


----------



## obviouspig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13743875
> 
> 
> Can you mount this flush with the bottom of your plasma - or do you need to leave a 2 inch gap for heat? I was planning on doing a flush mount but read in the manual that you should leave 2 inches.



i suppose if you keep your room well ventilated / air-conditioned ... and it does look very neat this way :

http://www.hifissimo.com/enceinte_pl...e-30014-1.html 


ps, i believe this photo is a yamaha official press photo (also features their dvd player and 150 sub) . so it looks like they are endorsing mouting it flush to your tv. it's also mounted like this here on their japanese website : http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/prod...p/ysp4000.html


----------



## xier

Nice Pic's - thanks. My YSP4000 SILVER and mount and Ipod doc arrived Today. Some movement in the box - but I took it out and it appears to be ok. I won't be able to test the until until I have it installed along with the rest of my Movie room equipment end of next week. I will be mounting my 58 plasma's with a low profile 1 inch mount -- I'm pretty sure at best the YSP4000 will stick out 1/2 to 1 inch more than the Plasma -- but from 14 feet back I think it will look ok. I heard a YSP4000 for the first time the other day at Fry's - and it was setup with no rear or side walls (just on display) as expected it did not sound very good and did not impress my wife. She said you paid 1K for this --







My movie room has walls left and right and one behind so I hope the YSP4000 will impress once setup and configured for the space.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obviouspig* /forum/post/13802595
> 
> 
> i suppose if you keep your room well ventilated / air-conditioned ... and it does look very neat this way :
> 
> http://www.hifissimo.com/enceinte_pl...e-30014-1.html
> 
> 
> ps, i believe this photo is a yamaha official press photo (also features their dvd player and 150 sub) . so it looks like they are endorsing mouting it flush to your tv. it's also mounted like this here on their japanese website : http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/prod...p/ysp4000.html


----------



## xier

Nice-but I always wonder why bother to mount the tv to the wall when you place an AV cabinet below it on the floor. I realize that it is more work to home run the cables to another location to keep everything clean/hidden but in the end its worth it to me. I like to see the sound bar mounted underneat the TV - some of the best pic's I have seen it's mounted touching the screen making it look like an integrated unit.


----------



## boredatwork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13771479
> 
> 
> Please let me know what (if anything) you find out from Yamaha Support!



I never did hear anything from Yamaha support on that matter, but I swapped out components until discovering it was my dvd player having the issues. Other dvd players don't seem to have a problem.


----------



## xier

Boreadatwork- Glad to hear you got it working - thanks for following up on the board. I will be hooking mine up mid next week - look forward to seeing the 4000 in action.


----------



## appzter

xier, I'm looking to buy a new YSP-4000 (with wall-mount), so I'd like to know where you got yours for $1000 (and $40 for mount)?


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *appzter* /forum/post/13830571
> 
> 
> xier, I'm looking to buy a new YSP-4000 (with wall-mount), so I'd like to know where you got yours for $1000 (and $40 for mount)?



i got mine for a little more than $950 through my local directbuy (consumer buying club)...


----------



## xier

Ebay on both counts.


----------



## ldiaz1

I love my ysp-4000, but intermittently I get an annoying flicker with all my HD channels. I only have my comcast cablebox connected via the HDMI connection, and do not have this problem when I bypass the YSP and connect my cable box directly to the TV. Anyone else having problems like this with their system? Is there some tweak I can make on the cable box, YSP or TV to correct this problem?


----------



## BenDover

I've seen this behavior before and not just with the 4000.


Only remedy I've found is to tune to an sd channel and then tune back to the hd.


----------



## geeraert

Hi,


i have a new YSP 4000, but after connecting it and auto-setup i have the following probroblem.


Whenever i switch it on, the volume indicator is blinking and after about 1 minute it shuts down.


I have tried to reset it, but the problem persists.

I tried let it cool off, power off for a day, ...


Please help someone ????


Ben.


----------



## kbugbee

Does anyone out there have codes (CCF, Hex, or otherwise) for the YSP-4000? I just gone one yesterday and the remote is damaged. I've got an MX-3000 but the latest editor (dated 5/22/2007) doesn't have it in the database. I called URC and they said they have a new version coming "in two to three weeks". I'd really like to get it set up before that










TIA


----------



## boredatwork

I have a question to pose and hopefully somebody has this kind of setup.


I have an antenna picking up HD channels which is goes down to my TV via coax. The tv has a built it digital tuner so it picks up the channels and all that.


To summarize, I don't have a settop box.


What's the proper way to integrate the ysp into that kind of setup?


What I'm currently doing is leaving the coax running into the tv, and ouputing the audio to the ysp via an optical.


This solution leaves something to be desired:

1. The tv inputs delay a good bit when switching.

2. The YSP remote doesn't seem to want to control the TV from the AUX-1 input (optical audio) which presents some issues for me.



There is an coax in on the ysp....what is that used for? Is there a way to route the antenna through the ysp?


Thanks!


----------



## don.juan

Could someone confirm that there is a firmware to solve the issue with PS3 and LPCM 5.1?

Or if the latest batch of YSP-4000 is already including the fix?

If not, is this "fixable" or is in reality an hardware of the YSP-4000?


----------



## bellbm

Hi- I just picked one of these up.


I'm used to my Sony receiver, where it would automatically switch between 5.1 and stereo. For example, say a station was broadcasting in 5.1, and then switched to stereo for the commercials, the receiver would automatically detect this and play the sound properly.


This sound projector seems to play everything in 5 BEAM, or whatever is selected.


Is there a way to set this up so that it will play the material in the way its being sent? I've been looking, but can't seem to figure it out.

Thanks so much.


----------



## imabanana

The YSP modes, 5-BEAM etc, are independent of the source encoding. You should see the YSP display (above and to the right of where it shows 5 BEAM) change as it detects 5.1, stereo, Dolby, etc. Mine flips automatically between 5.1 and stereo all the time.


----------



## bellbm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imabanana* /forum/post/13988973
> 
> 
> The YSP modes, 5-BEAM etc, are independent of the source encoding. You should see the YSP display (above and to the right of where it shows 5 BEAM) change as it detects 5.1, stereo, Dolby, etc. Mine flips automatically between 5.1 and stereo all the time.



Thanks, I do see the display changing from 5.1 to Stereo, and back, but the sound doesn't change. I only did the auto set up, but may need to do some fine tuning.

When I hit the "stereo" button on the remote, I hear stereo.


----------



## 10th St.

Just ordered my new Panasonic 50pz850 to mount above our fireplace (no choice). Due to concerns with the aesthetic committee - I am strongly considerieng going with the Yamaha as a nice all-in-one solution.


Here's my dilemma - if I mount it below the TV - that will push the TV up 8" or so and make a less than ideal situation worse. I'm considering mounting the Yamaha above the TV and angeling it down and projecting towards our seating position. The home theater installer thinks this will work and still acheive a desire surround effect.


I was wondering if anyone's tried the Yamaha with a high mount or if anyone here thinks this might or might not work.


Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> I was wondering if anyone's tried the Yamaha with a high mount or if anyone here thinks this might or might not work.



when I bought the 4000 I had it about 3 feet off the floor on a small table but I didn't like the sound to much in front sound and not enough surround sound so I decided to mount it on top of my sammy plasma which brougt it to 6 feet 4 inches and I got much better sound I am sure it is because it hits less of the furniture and the people sitting. I also kept it 2 inches above the plasma because it can get warm up there I also did wall mount it with the Yamaha wall mount I think going higher is better for sound any way


----------



## 10th St.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiTown Ray* /forum/post/14000421
> 
> 
> when I bought the 4000 I had it about 3 feet off the floor on a small table but I didn't like the sound to much in front sound and not enough surround sound so I decided to mount it on top of my sammy plasma which brougt it to 6 feet 4 inches and I got much better sound I am sure it is because it hits less of the furniture and the people sitting. I also kept it 2 inches above the plasma because it can get warm up there I also did wall mount it with the Yamaha wall mount I think going higher is better for sound any way



Hmm - interesting. The way I'm invisioning it - it would actually be at 7 - 8'. Seating position - well - I guess we seat at 3 - 4' - so there's a 4' delta between the Yamaha height and our ears. Do you think this would be a problem? Would tilting help or hurt? I know the driver's are adjustable - can I just direct the sound downwards - or am I off base on this?


Thanks!


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/13771479
> 
> 
> As I reported in post #233, there is (supposedly) a firmware 'fix' for this issue that I read about it a few other forums, such as the following...
> http://workandlifeandstuff.blogspot....ssignable.html
> 
> but I have not been able to find a download for the firmware update on the Yamaha website and my request to Yamaha support remains unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what (if anything) you find out from Yamaha Support!



Is someone in the position do confirm the existence of this supposed firmware?


----------



## don.juan

With Firmware 2.30 for PS3, the following is available:


"Today, SCEA announced that the latest PS3 update, 2.30, would bring the ability to decode DTS-HD Master Audio and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio tracks, that is to say, Blu-ray audio at variable bit rates up to 24.5Mbps, and 7.1 streaming of 96K/24-bit tracks. Does this make PS3 the best Blu-ray player ever? If you've got a receiver that can take an uncompressed audio stream of that magnitude via HDMI, then we think it does. UPDATE: To be clear, this decodes the DTS formats—plus Dolby's formats, including Dolby TrueHD—and outputs all channels via HDMI to a receiver that can take a 5.1 or 7.1 PCM stream. It won't do 5.1 or 7.1 analog output. Also, as some of you have noted, it does NOT bitstream the DTS or Dolby data to a decoder inside a newer decoder-equipped receiver."


I'm I safe to believe that with a PS3 running firmware Version 2.30 connected to the YSP-4000 via HDMI that if I could get LPCM 5.1 on the YSP-4000 ?


----------



## don.juan

Please browse to this site...Yamaha states that it is not possible to update an existing HDMI interface to a different specification.

http://hotline.yamaha-online.de/inde...=43&artlang=de 


Using Google Translate this is what I get:


"

Can a HDMI interface update?


An update (better upgrade) of an existing HDMI interface or the subsequent installation is not possible.

This is not only a new software necessary but it is an adaptation of the hardware.


Among the versions of the HDMI interface some details:

Which version which supports sound formats?


* HDMI 1.0: PCM, Dolby Digital, DTS, MPEG

* HDMI 1.1: in addition DVD-Audio

* HDMI 1.2: additional SA-CD

* HDMI 1.3: in addition Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD


What is the difference in the video?


* HDMI 1.3: greater bandwidth, Deep Colour, high signal solutions (1080p), new color standard xvYCC


Which version is supported?


Basically you will find the words to the version used in the technical data of related equipment.


Are the versions?


The versions are backward


Last update: 2008-04-01 13:01

Author: YAMAHA Hotline".


----------



## ChiTown Ray




> Quote:
> I know the driver's are adjustable - can I just direct the sound downwards - or am I off base on this?



the divers go at a 45 degree angle either up down or left to right it needs the side walls and rear to get surround the manual says that it should not be 3 feet above or bellow your ears but like i said I found interference with people and furniture so i figured going high would be the better way to go it sounds like you will be out of the height range but still I think you will be OK if you figure at 45 degrees you drop 1 foot for every foot from the 4000 so if you sit 7 feet from the 4000 the unit has the ability to drop 7 feet so I don't understand this 3 feet stuff plus up there there is no people or furniture I put the mic at ear level and ran auto set up and saved it then I ran it with the chairs up a little bit and back a little bit and saved those settings. It sounds great with movies I am very pleased with the 4000 is it better than a good 5:1 system probably not but for my situation it was the way to go hope this helps.


----------



## amerkjetil

Hi there dudes.. I`ve been reading alot about Yamaha`s great single speaker technology put inside a ysp400. And I`ve decided to purchase it, but there`s just one more thing i`m trying to figure out.

_ I have a couple of Cerwin Vega CLS215, huge ass speakers that really blow your mind and scare the **** out of dogs and cats in my neighbourhood, i just love them.. Is there a way to hook YSP4000 up to my amplifier that powers the vegas and use them as front speakers or do i have 2 bow down and use the mono-output and just power those great speakers with boring ass subwoofer- mono signal???










need help with this?! thanks in advance!!!













A2.da.K


----------



## don.juan

Q. Do I need v1.3 HDMI to hear the new Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master HD audio content on HD-DVD or Blu-ray players?


No. The Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, and DTS-HD Master Audio can be decoded by the playback device into multi-channel Pulse Code Modulation (PCM) digital audio streams, which is an audio format standard that can be sent over any version of HDMI. In fact, all versions of HDMI can support up to 8 channels of PCM audio at 192kHz, 24 bits per sample.


To do this, consumers should ensure that their playback device (such as HD-DVD or Blu-ray player) is capable of decoding these new lossless Dolby & DTS audio formats into the PCM format on the HDMI output, and that the audio device (such as an A/V receiver) is capable of receiving multi-channel PCM audio over the HDMI inputs. Consult your user manual/product specification sheet to determine whether your device supports such PCM capabilities (we believe that nearly all HD-DVD and Blu-ray players will, but users should confirm this). Devices that support HDMI v1.3 and higher may also offer the option to transport the high definition audio formats as a compressed, encoded stream over HDMI so that the decoding function can be performed by the A/V receiver (whereas the above transport method has the playback device performing the decoding).

*PLEASE, WILL SOMEONE CONFIRM THAT THIS IS THE CASE WITH THE YSP-4000 AND PALYSTATION 3 USING FIRMWARE 2.30 (or higher)?*


I do not see a reason, now that PS3 is able to decode DTS-HD, for it not to work with the YSP-4000!!!


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don.juan* /forum/post/14025624
> 
> 
> Q. Do I need v1.3 HDMI to hear the new Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master HD audio content on HD-DVD or Blu-ray players?
> 
> 
> No. The Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, and DTS-HD Master Audio can be decoded by the playback device into multi-channel Pulse Code Modulation (PCM) digital audio streams, which is an audio format standard that can be sent over any version of HDMI. In fact, all versions of HDMI can support up to 8 channels of PCM audio at 192kHz, 24 bits per sample.
> 
> 
> To do this, *consumers should ensure* that their playback device (such as HD-DVD or Blu-ray player) is capable of decoding these new lossless Dolby & DTS audio formats into the PCM format on the HDMI output, *and that the audio device (such as an A/V receiver) is capable of receiving multi-channel PCM audio over the HDMI inputs.* Consult your user manual/product specification sheet to determine whether your device supports such PCM capabilities (we believe that nearly all HD-DVD and Blu-ray players will, but users should confirm this). Devices that support HDMI v1.3 and higher may also offer the option to transport the high definition audio formats as a compressed, encoded stream over HDMI so that the decoding function can be performed by the A/V receiver (whereas the above transport method has the playback device performing the decoding).
> 
> *PLEASE, WILL SOMEONE CONFIRM THAT THIS IS THE CASE WITH THE YSP-4000 AND PALYSTATION 3 USING FIRMWARE 2.30 (or higher)?*
> 
> 
> I do not see a reason, now that PS3 is able to decode DTS-HD, for it not to work with the YSP-4000!!!



don, the part i bolded is the key...the 4K DOES NOT at the moment accept multi-channel PCM EVEN THOUGH there is no reason why it shouldn't...i.e., as you can see, every version of HDMI is capable of multi-channel PCM. for some reason, yamaha has chosen not to enable this AND doesn't seem interested in fixing this via firmware upgrade.


as i've stated, IMO, the very nature of this piece of equipment coupled with the claims that you can use it with blu-ray and hd dvd players to get tru surround behooves yamaha to do right by their customers


----------



## xier

Playing the WII - hooked into the 4000 and I am getting L+R - is there anyway to get 5.1 or is L+R the best folks are able to get?


----------



## bellbm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bellbm* /forum/post/13994876
> 
> 
> Thanks, I do see the display changing from 5.1 to Stereo, and back, but the sound doesn't change. I only did the auto set up, but may need to do some fine tuning.
> 
> When I hit the "stereo" button on the remote, I hear stereo.



I was looking at this again, it seems as though when a source is only stereo, it goes to PLII, and then if it detects 5.1, it plays 5.1.

Is there a way to get this so that when it detects a stereo source, that it plays in stereo, and not PLII? I've read through the manual a couple of times, and can't seem to find it.

I hope there is, if there is one thing I can't stand is faux surround sound.

Thanks


----------



## antiprnt

I noticed something today on the ysp 4000. I'm not sure if any other owners have noticed, but if you look at the display screen of the ysp 4000, you can see that they have text that can light up to say TRUE HD, and next to the Digital word that lights up is Plus as in Digital Plus. Next to the dts word is a HD. I was wondering if that means that the ysp 4000 is capable of dts-hd dolby digital plus and true hd. Has anyone else noticed this and have you guys used any features on the ysp to make these things light up? I came across this because i was wondering how i can tell if dts or DD was actually bitstreamed to the system rather then pcm. I also remember reading somewhere that someone was going to email yamaha asking them about the whole hd-pcm situation. What ever happened to that?


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/14025692
> 
> 
> don, the part i bolded is the key...the 4K DOES NOT at the moment accept multi-channel PCM EVEN THOUGH there is no reason why it shouldn't...i.e., as you can see, every version of HDMI is capable of multi-channel PCM. for some reason, yamaha has chosen not to enable this AND doesn't seem interested in fixing this via firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> as i've stated, IMO, the very nature of this piece of equipment coupled with the claims that you can use it with blu-ray and hd dvd players to get tru surround behooves yamaha to do right by their customers



Thank You Ben.

It is a real shame...! It seems that I will have to postpone the purchase of such a system...I'm really disappointed with Yamaha...The system in theory is ideal for me...but I do not what something that is crippled right from the start...


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don.juan* /forum/post/14051519
> 
> 
> Thank You Ben.
> 
> It is a real shame...! It seems that I will have to postpone the purchase of such a system...I'm really disappointed with Yamaha...The system in theory is ideal for me...but I do not what something that is crippled right from the start...



yes, i learned the other day that the version of HDMI the 4K uses is in fact 1.3!!!


this has certainly been crippled on purpose and they do not wish to upgrade the device.


i don't usually react like this, but i will no longer buy yamaha...(when the timing is right, i will be getting rid of all my yamaha gear: RX-Z9, RX-V2700, YSP-4000 and another YSP-1100). i'll be researching sound bars/projectors for a replacment...at a minimum it has to accept multi-channel PCM, that is just inexcusable.


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/14052362
> 
> 
> yes, i learned the other day that the version of HDMI the 4K uses is in fact 1.3!!!
> 
> 
> this has certainly been crippled on purpose and they do not wish to upgrade the device.
> 
> 
> i don't usually react like this, but i will no longer buy yamaha...(when the timing is right, i will be getting rid of all my yamaha gear: RX-Z9, RX-V2700, YSP-4000 and another YSP-1100). i'll be researching sound bars/projectors for a replacment...at a minimum it has to accept multi-channel PCM, that is just inexcusable.



Do you know of a specific reason for Yamaha do act like this, I mean, if the hardware is capable, why not unleash all its possibilities...? I it would be a smart move...or so it seems to me!!!


----------



## LionRed

The fact that 5.1 (of any kind) has been crippled on purpose over HDMI ...infuriates me! It never even occured to me that I couldn't get 5.1 over HDMI (WTF!).

It is inexcusable that this feature isn't there...this is the top of the line kind of speaker (lol that I could find that did just about everything). And they have to idea to leave this feature out?


When I was researching on this purchase I wouldn't have even thought to check 5.1 via HDMI....I though it was just a given it would be there.


There is some reason they left it out...and it stinks!


I guess Yamaha...will be joining Sony .... my list of - I will be damned if I buy anything from that company!


----------



## don.juan

I've been sending e-mails to Yamaha using this link:

http://www.yamaha-service.de/index.php?lang=e 


Just pick your country (and some others...I've sent to Portugal - my country, Germany and Great Britain) and ask about LPCM 5.1 over HDMI...maybe if enough of us complain we will get an answer...


----------



## don.juan

Don't ask me how (use the web) but I got in touch with the chap at South Africa that had the firmware upgraded for the YSP-4000.


This is what he wrote me:


Hi Paulo,


Apologies about the delay, your email was sent to the SPAM folder by mistake.


Please note that you cannot install the firmware upgrade on your own (as specialist equipment is needed). For more information on the firmware upgrade, I'd suggest you contact the South African distributors of Yamaha products, at the following


Website: http://www.balancedaudio.co.za/contact.php 


Physical Address:

Balanced Audio

82 Lechwe street

Sage Corporate Business Park South

Midrand

South Africa


Postal Address:

Balanced Audio

Postnet Suite 195

Private Bag X4

Bedfordview

South Africa

2008


Tel +27 11 314 0760

Fax +27 11 314 0764

Email: [email protected] 


Good luck,

Muneer Natha

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------


I Encourage you guys to contact the South African distributors of Yamaha products!


I will be sending a Fax asking for information regarding the firmware upgrade.*


----------



## BenDover

hmmm...


http://www.audioholics.com/education...ilicon-chip-ti


----------



## Puck.

I'm strongly debating getting one of these and also buying a sub for it. I have a Mitsubishi 65831 (Diamond Series, 2 HDMI inputs and any other input imaginable), PS3, Xbox (not 360), Wii, and Dish VIP 722 DVR.


My family room has the TV in the corner (due to the fireplace centered. Not how I would have designed it, but I bought the house, didn't build it.) The ceilings are 20' high, give or take 2'. The back wall is nonexistent except for 9' off of the floor where the kitchen starts. The width is probably 10' and length probably 20'. I've included a picture from the point of view of the fireplace and from the kitchen. Does anyone have any thoughts on whether or not they think this would be a suitable solution? As you can see from the pictures, space is so limited and with the TV being in the corner there's nowhere to put large left and right speakers.


Also, should we be waiting for the next model, since this one was announced in August of last year and came out in October? I'd hate for the newer one to support the codecs that this one does not and miss out.


Pictures of room are attached. Thanks.


----------



## Roger Huston




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDNHDTV* /forum/post/13753473
> 
> 
> This may be a stupid question but here goes...
> 
> I have been working with my YSP 4000. Using the mike and the auto setup, I get no response from my sub. When the auto setup is finished, I get a message that seems to indicate that it feels there is no sub attached. Is that standard? I have gone in and manually set up the sub but don't really know if that is what I should expect.
> 
> Also, I bought the Yamaha Dock attachment as well. At one point, I was able to see the iPod screen on the TV so I could really navigate around; pick playlists etc. However, I have since lost that ability and now can't seem to get it back displaying on the TV screen. Anyone offer any help with this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ron



I am getting the same thing. Has anyone replied to you? It use to work just fine for me, but I moved and when I reran the test, I got the same error message.


- Roger


----------



## Roger Huston

No Audio Pass through via HDMI for the YSP-4000


Is there a work around for this? I very much need to be able to use headphones with my TV - wife rule. To my shock and horror, the YSP-4000 does not have an headphone jack, nor any form of audio out. No problem I thought, until I realized that even with the system OFF, it will not pass audio content to my Sony XBR4.


With the wife rule in effect, I have had to run all my inputs to my XBR4 and use its audio out to my YSP-4000. A less than perfect solution.


1st. Anyone have a work around?

2nd Will the firmware update fix this?


Thanks,


Roger


----------



## flightofthedave

Don.Juan any new info?


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flightofthedave* /forum/post/14228722
> 
> 
> Don.Juan any new info?



Have only sent the e-mail to the seller in South Africa today...so it is still soon for a reply!


----------



## wob

Been reading this thread and learned a lot, but it also raised a few questions. I plan to buy an YSP4000 to hook up with a 42-46 LCD TV (not purchased yet). I also want to use these items:


- a PS3

- a Wii

- a Mac Mini (with wireless kb + mouse)


The PS3 and Wii are obviously going to be used for gaming (and the PS3 will play DVD's). The Mac Mini will be used for occasional web surfing AND to host my iTunes Library.


Now, the question is... will I be able to hook these boxes up so that I will be able to use them without unplugging and plugging DVI-ports? I guess the PS3 and Wii can use the two free DVI-ports, and the Mac Mini could be plugged directly in the TV, but what will happen to the sound played from within the Mac? Are there any specific things to consider if I want to have the best experience with the YSP 4000?


My current setup regarding music listening includes a couple of Airport Express routers (which ables me to send music from my iTunes library wireless to whatever AE-router in my apartment). I'd love to have my main iTunes library being streamed to, say, one AE router connected to the YSP 4000 and the next moment being sent to another AE in my kitchen. In other words, can I connect an Airport Express to the YSP 4000 without hassle?


cheers,

wob


----------



## PatInvision

I have done exactly what you describe here in your post Wob. You'll need to get a DVI to HDMI cable and hook up your Mac mini to AUX 1 input on the back of the YSP. I know this setup you are describing will work for sure. If you need any further help with this please let me know. I am Apple Authorized Reseller and Yamaha as well so I can be a very valuable resource.


----------



## xier

Is it possible to use Audio (SPDIF) from cable box to the YSP4000 (SPDIF) Aux1 - and only use HDMI for video? Problem I have is that both Audio and Video are going via HDMI - and I need a way to tell YSP4000 to use Audio coming from the Cable Box SPDIF.


If so how do you set this up?


----------



## pvsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/14312914
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use Audio (SPDIF) from cable box to the YSP4000 (SPDIF) Aux1 - and only use HDMI for video? Problem I have is that both Audio and Video are going via HDMI - and I need a way to tell YSP4000 to use Audio coming from the Cable Box SPDIF.
> 
> 
> If so how do you set this up?



If you are going to use digital coax/optical for audio from the cable box to the YSP4000, I would run the HDMI (or component video) from the cable box directly to the TV.


----------



## xier

I'm running through a HDMI switch so I can't really go directly to the TV. I assumed you could run it the way I have it setup - but I just can't seem to get the AUDIO "in digital". The switch strips out the audio and only allows L and R - if I plug the Comcast DVR directly into the Yamaha then I get full "SQUARE" - I was thinking that the SPDIF from Comcast box directly to the Yamaha would solve this problem....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvsurfer* /forum/post/14367656
> 
> 
> If you are going to use digital coax/optical for audio from the cable box to the YSP4000, I would run the HDMI (or component video) from the cable box directly to the TV.


----------



## imabanana

Wow what kind of HDMI switch have you got there which strips the audio down to L and R? I would say that's a huge bug!


I have a $40 Monoprice switch which passes HDMI video and audio without stripping anything!


----------



## xier

I'm using the Mono HDX402 - its a 2X4 - (2 sources - 4 inputs). For the ComCast box it results in a Left and Right only for audio - for my Xbox 360 and PS3 I get all Audio. I have also tried just the Monoprice 4 way splitter with the same results. I actually tried 2 of each and they all worked the same way so I'm assuming its something with my Yamaha/Comcast DVR.


I thought NO Problem - since I have SPDIF already run thru my walls to the TV.... Just connect to the Yamaha and I'll use HDMI for Video and SPDIF for Audio... but not so MUCH - I can not figure out how to tell the YAMAHA to use the AUDIO feed from the SPDIF and use the Video from the HDMI - Does anyone know how to do this or if its possible?


Which model Switch are you using?


----------



## imabanana

That has to a problem with the HDMI switch. I've run various sources through my Monoprice HDX501 and it has worked perfectly (I've run TiVo, VUDU, DVD player) HDMI = video + audio. If the switch is borking the audio, then the switch is the problem.


I'm not the World's expert. Are there surround sound systems which allow you to elect a separate audio source when you are using HDMI?


----------



## gmackenz

Anyone else ever encountered a problem with the YSP-4000 not detecting/playing the audio when switching sources?


I have a PS3, Mac Mini, Roku and DirectTV HD-DVR using an intermediary HDMI 4x1 switcher from Monoprice (HDX-401E). The video is outputted unprocessed to the LCD Sony TV.


I use a harmony remote and have attempted to have the YSP4K always be the last in the chain of devices powered on. Most times the video is correctly being delivered to the TV, but the audio is not detected. I have to manually power down and back up the YDP4K for it to detect and play the audio.


I was hoping to use the YSP4K as the intermediary so I can adjust the audio sync. Currently I am forced to have the one HDMI connection go straight from the switch to the TV and output the audio from the TV to the TV optical audio port.


Is there a trick to programming the Harmony better to get that YSP4K to sync fully up? I've tried setting the HDMI sound input from variable to fixed, I've tried using the optical/coax aux connections for the audio outside of the HDMI (preferred for PS3/Mac Mini to insure best possible quality in 5.1 sound).


Kinda stumped. I don't want to have to by an A/V receiver to go between the devices/switch and the YSP4K.


----------



## inteller

any support for a new thread for all YSP issues? I have a YSP-800 but I dont want to hijack the 4000 thread.


----------



## Austin519

I am dying to hear how to get this firmware update in the U.S. The Yamaha customer service reps in the U.S. (I should say rep, the same guy always seem to answer the phone) says that there is no firmware update available and there's nothing they can do.


Austin


----------



## chezzy62

Hey guys, I am planning on buying a YSP-3000 along with a Panasonic BD30. Anyone know how well these 2 components mesh together? Is everything fine through PCM via HDMI or Optical? I just want excellent 5.1 sound, even if the YSP does downconvert from HD codecs.


Thank you very much,

Josh.


----------



## FerretPewPew

Anyone heard word on the firmware upgrade?


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretPewPew* /forum/post/14510044
> 
> 
> Anyone heard word on the firmware upgrade?



No. I've contacted the South African Reseller and did no get a reply back!!!


----------



## FerretPewPew

Wondering if Yamaha will release a YSP-4050 or a new model that support HDMI 1.3b, as well as Dolby True HD and DTS HD...another HDMI input would be nice as well. *sigh*


I'm so on the fence at this point because I can't decide whether or not to take the plunge and get the YSP-4000 or just deal with my TVs speakers for a few months and wait for Yamaha to release a new model (or Sony for that matter)...thought?


UPDATE: I guess the bigger question is whether the Dobly True HD or DTS HD is truly worth it when using a system that is not entirely 5.1 or 7.1 to begin with...meaning that I wonder if you would be able to tell the subtle differences with this system or if you would really need a much larger or more expensive system to get the full benefit of the HD audio.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretPewPew* /forum/post/14515287
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I guess the bigger question is whether the Dobly True HD or DTS HD is truly worth it when using a system that is not entirely 5.1 or 7.1 to begin with...meaning that I wonder if you would be able to tell the subtle differences with this system or if you would really need a much larger or more expensive system to get the full benefit of the HD audio.



That's a debate that has been going on a while. You can get opinions on both sides in several forums, including Audio Theory, if you search around.


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don.juan* /forum/post/14510588
> 
> 
> No. I've contacted the South African Reseller and did no get a reply back!!!



Did you try your local Yamaha Service Center ?


I'm not sure why a South African Reseller would ever reply to somebody in Portugal!


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imabanana* /forum/post/14516359
> 
> 
> Did you try your local Yamaha Service Center ?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why a South African Reseller would ever reply to somebody in Portugal!



I've tried my local Y. S. Center...more than once...no luck.

I've only decided to aim for the S. African R. because they were the ones that installed the firmware in the YSP 4000 of the chap that has a blog stating he got the upgrade. I was lucky to made contact with him and he pointed me to the reseller...and since I used to live in South African (long ago) I used that to contact the reseller in question...


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don.juan* /forum/post/14516374
> 
> 
> I've tried my local Y. S. Center...more than once...no luck.



That's pretty shabby. Maybe there's another way to contact them - I see there are Yamaha Europe and Yamaha Portugal websites with different contact info.


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imabanana* /forum/post/14519920
> 
> 
> That's pretty shabby. Maybe there's another way to contact them - I see there are Yamaha Europe and Yamaha Portugal websites with different contact info.



I've tried them all...


----------



## FerretPewPew

Received this from Yamaha today regarding a possible YSP release/upgrade (sorry I couldn't get more out of them):



> Quote:
> The release of the Fall line is coming soon. If an upgrade to the YSP-4000 is
> 
> coming out you will see it then. As of now, there is no information on a upgrade
> 
> to the YSP-4000.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> The Yamaha Customer Support Team
> 
> P.S. Please do not remove the " [ref: " in the Email Subject when replying to
> 
> this email.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Digital Sound Projector
> 
> Model:
> 
> Is Yamaha currently developing an upgrade to the YSP-4000 (e.g. YSP-4050) that
> 
> will include HDMI 1.3a/b and that can properly decode Dolby True HD and DTS HD
> 
> audio (or MPCM)? If one is currently being developed or will soon be in
> 
> production, when will it hit the market? Thanks!


----------



## obviouspig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretPewPew* /forum/post/14528000
> 
> 
> Received this from Yamaha today regarding a possible YSP release/upgrade (sorry I couldn't get more out of them):



Thank you very much Ferret for the update. I'm dying to know more on this as well. My wishes are exactly the same as urs !! one more HDMI port and for fack's sake, learn to decode multichannel PCM !


----------



## Raj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xier* /forum/post/13743875
> 
> 
> Wall Mounting the YSP 4000 -
> 
> 
> Can you mount this flush with the bottom of your plasma - or do you need to leave a 2 inch gap for heat? I was planning on doing a flush mount but read in the manual that you should leave 2 inches.
> 
> 
> Also height - What is the recommended range?
> 
> 
> Finally - YSP4000 VS 1100 - The Vizio I'm going to be using has 3 HDMI - do I really need HDMI on the YSP 4000 - I'm trying to understand if I will miss out on features by going with the 1100 that does not have HDMI.



I have a similar question - 4000 vs. 1100. My set up is Tivo HD; Blu Ray (yet to be purchased) and a Wii going to either a new Plasma or LCD with plenty of HDMI inputs.


Based on all that I've read - the biggest plus of the 4000 is HDMI switching but by me changing the inputs on the TV, I seem to accomplish the same thing. Also think I need to have two extra cables for audio from the Tivo and Blu Ray to the 1100. There's a several hundred $$$ price difference between the two.


Is my understanding correct? Is there another reason to spend more $$$ on the 4000 that I'm missing?


----------



## gmackenz

I don't regret the purchase of the YSP-4000 ( I got it a good deal for it and I love the fake surround and not having wires everywhere for 5+ speakers), but I found I had to separate out the video and the audio as the image would get severely pixelated (or no image at all, just audio) occasionally when using my HDMI switch. I would have to turn off and back on the YSP to get the HDMI passthrough to not cause sync/pixelation problems.


I have four, possibly someday 5 HDMI devices, so you'll need something that can reliably switch HDMI...I am pondering getting a Sony A/V receiver with 4 HDMI input ports and that way I can adjust the audio sync to get a better matching of audio to lip movement in scenes with dialogue.


So I got the YSP-4000 for the big sound presence it has, you might want to consider the size of your room (mines large and weirdly shaped) and get one of the cheaper/smaller YSP units.


----------



## Raj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmackenz* /forum/post/14594370
> 
> 
> I don't regret the purchase of the YSP-4000 ( I got it a good deal for it and I love the fake surround and not having wires everywhere for 5+ speakers), but I found I had to separate out the video and the audio as the image would get severely pixelated (or no image at all, just audio) occasionally when using my HDMI switch. I would have to turn off and back on the YSP to get the HDMI passthrough to not cause sync/pixelation problems.
> 
> 
> I have four, possibly someday 5 HDMI devices, so you'll need something that can reliably switch HDMI...I am pondering getting a Sony A/V receiver with 4 HDMI input ports and that way I can adjust the audio sync to get a better matching of audio to lip movement in scenes with dialogue.
> 
> 
> So I got the YSP-4000 for the big sound presence it has, you might want to consider the size of your room (mines large and weirdly shaped) and get one of the cheaper/smaller YSP units.



I'm sold on the YSP concept, just trying to figure out if paying several hundred more for a 4000 over the 1100 is worth it. I don't see me having more than three HDMI devices ever so I don't see HDMI switching as something that I need.


Looks like the 1100 has been out a couple of years. Is there something else about the 4000 that makes it worth it over the 1100?


----------



## R.MnTnA

If anyone is looking to buy one of these be warned. Not enough connections!

Other than that the sound and upscaling is awesome! I wish it upscaled HDMI connections too, but I guess you can have everything. I hope the newer models, when they come out will have this feature and more connections.


----------



## imabanana

After researching for weeks, and no thanks to Yamaha Customer Service (who have been pathetically unresponsive), I have determined that there is no firmware upgrade for the YSP-4000 which changes it's basic behavior in any way.


Earlier this year there were rumors of a firmware upgrade which allowed more input assignment flexibility, and other hoped-for upgrades. They appear to be false.


I worked with my local Yamaha authorized Service Center to figure this out. They were very helpful. Even they had a hard time getting answers from Yamaha Customer Service!


I still love my YSP-4000 though, and have learned to work around its 'limitations'!


I wonder what the next YSP will bring...


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imabanana* /forum/post/14720052
> 
> 
> After researching for weeks, and no thanks to Yamaha Customer Service (who have been pathetically unresponsive), I have determined that there is no firmware upgrade for the YSP-4000 which changes it's basic behavior in any way.
> 
> 
> Earlier this year there were rumors of a firmware upgrade which allowed more input assignment flexibility, and other hoped-for upgrades. They appear to be false.
> 
> 
> I worked with my local Yamaha authorized Service Center to figure this out. They were very helpful. Even they had a hard time getting answers from Yamaha Customer Service!
> 
> 
> I still love my YSP-4000 though, and have learned to work around its 'limitations'!
> 
> 
> I wonder what the next YSP will bring...



Good Job!

Thank You for the info.


any news regarding a new line up of YSP products?


----------



## imabanana

I've only heard speculation on the next YSP's.


And I forgot to add: I discovered that the Yamaha YDS-10 iPod Dock for the YSP-xxxx is NOT compatible with the iPhone 3G, and per Amazon.com customer feedback, neither is the released in July YDS-11SL iPod Dock :-(. No YSP docking for us 5 million iPhone 3G users!


----------



## falcorta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1CalFan* /forum/post/12354749
> 
> 
> The YSP-4000 manual says: "The surround sound effects may not be sufficient in the following locations. Rooms with measurements outside the following range: width 10 to 23 feet, depth 10 to 23 feet, height 7 to 11.5 feet.



Hmm, I wonder what this means for someone with a 3 wall family room (with the 4th side opening up to a kitchen and hallway). I also have the unfortunate luck that the room is approx 16x23 (yes, big room!). I acknowledge that I won't get total surround sound, but short of 5.1, does it get the job done?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ucsdsig* /forum/post/12669055
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. Yes, the YSP definitely needs a sub to complete the package.



Has Yamaha released a paired sub yet? I have seen other manufacturers sell a sound bar with a mated/wireless sub.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Huston* /forum/post/14221125
> 
> 
> No Audio Pass through via HDMI for the YSP-4000
> 
> 
> Is there a work around for this? I very much need to be able to use headphones with my TV - wife rule. To my shock and horror, the YSP-4000 does not have an headphone jack, nor any form of audio out. No problem I thought, until I realized that even with the system OFF, it will not pass audio content to my Sony XBR4.



Is your only need for an audio pass through for headphones? If there's no headphone jack, how would a pass through help you?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmackenz* /forum/post/14594370
> 
> 
> I don't regret the purchase of the YSP-4000 ( I got it a good deal for it and I love the fake surround and not having wires everywhere for 5+ speakers), but I found I had to separate out the video and the audio as the image would get severely pixelated (or no image at all, just audio) occasionally when using my HDMI switch. I would have to turn off and back on the YSP to get the HDMI passthrough to not cause sync/pixelation problems.
> 
> 
> I have four, possibly someday 5 HDMI devices, so you'll need something that can reliably switch HDMI...I am pondering getting a Sony A/V receiver with 4 HDMI input ports and that way I can adjust the audio sync to get a better matching of audio to lip movement in scenes with dialogue.
> 
> 
> So I got the YSP-4000 for the big sound presence it has, you might want to consider the size of your room (mines large and weirdly shaped) and get one of the cheaper/smaller YSP units.



This is obviously its biggest problem. But, if I only have an HD DTV Receiver, and Blu Ray, does this issue really apply to me?


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falcorta* /forum/post/14753825
> 
> 
> Has Yamaha released a paired sub yet? I have seen other manufacturers sell a sound bar with a mated/wireless sub.



Yes they released them at the same time as the YSP-4000. Here is the excerpt from the August 2007 press release . I have the YST-FSW150 paired with my YSP-4000 and am very happy with it:

_*Slim Subwoofers Offer Ideal Complement to YSP Models*

Yamaha is also debuting two new subwoofers, the YST-FSW150 (130w; $279.95 MSRP) and YST-FSW050 (100w; $199.95 MSRP), with slim, rack-mountable, downfiring active designs that work perfectly to give its new YSP systems extra low-end audio presence. The YST-FSW150 and YST-FSW050 both have minimal heights of 5-15/16-inches and 6-7/16-inches, respectively, that make them ideal for rooms and installations with space limitations. They both feature the company's latest proprietary Yamaha Active Servo Technology II (YST II), which provides extremely stable performance and high sound pressure levels that result in natural and energetic bass reproduction and linear ports for minimizing extraneous noise._


----------



## falcorta

good to know, thanks!


----------



## mackiefan

I had the older model slim Yamaha sub (fsw-100) and was not very impressed to be honest. It was barely adequate in a 14 by 16 room with a YSP-1.

It died early this year and still wanting something compact, I replaced it with an Orb Audio Super 8 sub.














Wow! The difference was like day and night!

Unless the slim profile is an absolute need, I suggest you look further.


----------



## falcorta

I've also heard so-so things about the FSW-100, but I have read that the FSW-150 is markedly better.


----------



## dailowai

What's the best place to mount the YSP? I am thinking for getting one for my setup because putting in speakers is simply not an option unless I want to tear up my ceiling. I would rather to put it on the bottom of my TV, but I'm afraid it won't project the sound very well, but then on top of my TV might be too high and doesn't look as good.


----------



## clueless222

I have never purchased a sub before so I have no clue. There are so many products and opinions it is overwhelming. I have a relatively small area to fill (aobut 14 ft from tv to sofa, three walls with third side open to the rest of the house and 8ft ceilings, hardwood floor with full basement underneath). My wife does not want speakers and wires all around the room so I bought the yamaha ysp4000. I need a sub for it. My primamry focus is good performance for music but would like some power for dvd effects. I can spend around $500.00 or a little more if it makes a big difference. I might be moving and need to fill a larger room later so I would rather buy a sub that will work in a larger space in the future as well. So I see there are several good brands in smaller sized, high power subs like Definitive Technology Super Cube II, Polk Pro 400, Sunfire etc. And some of the larger ones I have looked at are 10 inch velodyne or the 12 inch dls-R, paradigm, REL, B&W, Best Buy recomends a Klipsch, Yamaha Co was no a lot of help and there are so many subs out there I am totally confused. So here is what I would like to know:


Should I go with a small but powerful 8 inch sub or is a larger sub better for music?

What is better in my case, downfiring or front firing?

Is buying a more expensive sub like the Super Cube going to be overkill for the yamaha, a waste of money and actually not sound good or will I be happier I bought a more powerful sub in the long run (I guess I can just turn it down but not sure)?

In general, can anyone tell me what would sound the best for just this one yamaha ysp4000? The thing sounds pretty good alone but I know that even though it has 40 some odd small speakers in it I dont want to overpower it with the sub (though not sure if I can just turn it down to avoid that) but want it to blend in well. My focus is music. I want a sub I can use in the future in a lareger room if possible. Any suggestions??? Do you guys buy subs for yours? My head is swimming. Thanks for all the input pn this unit!


----------



## mackiefan

I have a YSP-1 paired with an ORB audio Super 8 subwoofer and am very happy with the way they go together. The ORB replaces a Yamaha FSW-100 sub and the difference is like night & day.

For the price & size I think the ORB is a fine little sub


----------



## mcdee

Planning/proposed system for 20 x 19 ft. room with cantilevered ceiling, primary seating centered on back wall 16-17 ft from tv. plan to purchase panasonic th 58 pz800u and place on 60 inch console, plan to wall mount ysp 4000 centered above plasma and include yamaha fsw 150 down firing sub.

1. In looking at yamaha mounting bracket it looks to be 28 3/4 inches wide, need to secure in studs but want speaker centered, how flexible is left/right mounting? picture shows many holes on bracket, is this to enable stud placement?

2. Want to place sub on bottom shelf of console/credenza, the 150 is downfiring, is this ok? Above sub on top shelf plan to have DVR DVD.

3. My room is open, speaker would be about 62 inches high with sub below as mentioned. Have wall with slider in middle on one side of room and wall/hallway on other side. Want this system primarily for tv/sports- movie 1x/wk and occasionally for music listening. Have began reading forum, appreciate any help, what do you think of system i've chosen for room/needs? thank you, mcdee


----------



## Vegas67

*Is this the only way it can be hooked up w/o a cable box?*

I have it connected directly into the TV (Sammy HL67A750) and the only device I have connected is a PS3. I have a HDMI cable coming out of the PS3 into the aux1 of the 4000; then, from the out-HDMI on the YSP into the first HMDI--I tried all 3--slot on the TV. GTA4 sounds and looks great and Blu-Ray Iron Man rocks through the PS3 but, I tried everything and can't get sound from the YSP through the HMDI only when watching cable, I had to hook up the component cables (red-tips and white-tips?) from the YSP to the TV.

P.S. The included FM antenna sucks. Need to get a better one.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegas67* /forum/post/15040493
> 
> *Is this the only way it can be hooked up w/o a cable box?*
> 
> I have it connected directly into the TV (Sammy HL67A750) and the only device I have connected is a PS3. I have a HDMI cable coming out of the PS3 into the aux1 of the 4000; then, from the out-HDMI on the YSP into the first HMDI--I tried all 3--slot on the TV. GTA4 sounds and looks great and Blu-Ray Iron Man rocks through the PS3 but, I tried everything and can't get sound from the YSP through the HMDI only when watching cable, I had to hook up the component cables (red-tips and white-tips?) from the YSP to the TV.
> 
> P.S. The included FM antenna sucks. Need to get a better one.



you detailed how you connected your PS3 but didn't mention how you have your cable box connected through the YSP to your TV...some details on the problem connection may be useful...


----------



## imabanana

Vegas67, do you have your cable box plugged in to the YSP? Reading your post, it sounds like you don't, and it is plugged in to the TV!


What kind of video and audio outputs does your cable box have?


----------



## Vegas67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/15041316
> 
> 
> you detailed how you connected your PS3 but didn't mention how you have your cable box connected through the YSP to your TV...some details on the problem connection may be useful...



I don't have a cable box. The cable goes straight into the TV. The 1st HDMI goes out of the PS3 and into the YSP. The 2nd HDMI goes from the YSP into to the TV.


----------



## antiprnt

vegas67, it sounds like what you're trying to do is take the audio going into the tv thats coming from the cable line, and putting it into the ysp via hdmi from the tv. The problem with that is the hdmi on the TV are hdmi IN's. What you are looking for are Hdmi OUTS. I doubt there's any hdmi out's on ur tv, so your best bet would be to use one of the audio OUT's from your tv, and plug that into your YSP. So its either optical, or L and R analog rcas.


----------



## rault

Very interested in the YSP.


Where can I get a good deal on this? I would greatly appreciate if people can post where they got their unit at a good deal without posting the price.


Thanks


----------



## flightofthedave

Quick question on whats the best way to have my 4000 hooked up. Right now I have my ps3 hooked via hdmi to the 4000 and my cable box is also via hdmi to the 4000, then I have one hdmi connected to my sony46xbr. Since the xbr is 1080p i was wondering if it was smart having all these connected thru the 4000 or if i should go directly to the tv.

thanks !!!


----------



## antiprnt

Your connections seem right. Just set the YSP to pass through the hdmi signal and the ysp will output to the tv whatever resolution you choose on your cable box and/or ps3


----------



## Vegas67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antiprnt* /forum/post/15053910
> 
> 
> vegas67, it sounds like what you're trying to do is take the audio going into the tv thats coming from the cable line, and putting it into the ysp via hdmi from the tv. The problem with that is the hdmi on the TV are hdmi IN's. What you are looking for are Hdmi OUTS. I doubt there's any hdmi out's on ur tv, so your best bet would be to use one of the audio OUT's from your tv, and plug that into your YSP. So its either optical, or L and R analog rcas.


*Thanks...*I fumbled around until I got sound with a L R analog connection (white-tips and red-tips).

Both the TV and the 4000 have optical. Is that a better way to connect?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rault* /forum/post/15054033
> 
> 
> Very interested in the YSP.
> 
> 
> Where can I get a good deal on this? I would greatly appreciate if people can post where they got their unit at a good deal without posting the price.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm in the same boat as you and I'm very interested in YSP 4000.

Here are the two stores I've been eyeing for an awesome price on the YSP 4000:

$1004.98 -hotbuyselectronics.com

$999 -dealcost.com


The only reason I haven't made the jump is because of the price, wife told me she won't let me spend over a grand for "just a Box" unless I can convince her otherwise ie need to find a place that showcases it (oh, but she'll let me spend 1600 on a Bravia *rolls eyes*).


I also read every page on this thread and frankly I don't know if I can jump out of LPCM. My PS3 is the main reason and it outputs 7.1 uncompressed sound, which sounds great out of my Sony HT-CT100. Yep, you heard me right, I grabbed Sony's 1 speaker (and includes sub) and it can output LPCM 7.1 uncompressed with no problems. Sounds pretty good... if you raise the volume up really loud. Can't enjoy it much due to the fact I'm in an apartment and neighbors start banging my ceiling when it gets raised to volume 18 (I can actually enjoy the surround effect at 16). My only concern with my HT-CT100 is that is does a good job with producing a left and right surround effect but when I'm playing games and turn my back to explosions or people talking, the sound feels muted aka the rear surround sucks.


Now the YSP 4000, If I'm guessing right, doesn't output LPCM at all and only outputs Dolby Digital and DTS. In my opinion, after listening to LPCM for so long, Dolby Digital or DTS doesn't hold a candle to LPCM uncompressed sound (I'm sure others can agree.) Frankly though, I actually don't know if Dolby Digital or DTS sounds good because I've only been trying to listen to those audio through my Sony HT-CT100. What it does for me is cause a weird loud echoing effect for the rear sound (voices and sound effects) that I just don't like but it could just be my Sony HT-CT100 trying to produce the surround effect.


The Sony HT-CT100 doesn't do like the Yamaha sound projectors do when trying to produce a surround effect. The surround sound is thrown outwardly through the center channel in the Sony HT-CT100 and the Yamaha 4000 uses sound beams bounced off walls to create it's surround.


I really want to find a place that has the Yamaha 4000 so I can hear for myself and maybe convince my wife it is the better deal. I've read great reviews about the Yamaha 4000 everywhere but someone needs to persuade me that Dolby Digital and DTS sounds great, near the quality of LPCM when played on the Yamaha 4000. Well my two cents, later.


----------



## AVDave

Are there any HTIB systems out there that will process PCM from a PS3 and not use prologic?


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegas67* /forum/post/15062895
> 
> *Thanks...*I fumbled around until I got sound with a L R analog connection (white-tips and red-tips).
> 
> Both the TV and the 4000 have optical. Is that a better way to connect?



if the tv has optical OUT, then absolutely it is a better way to connect than the simple analog stereo connectors (red/white rca plugs).


you would connect the tv optical out to the 4K's optical in...


----------



## rault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15063203
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you and I'm very interested in YSP 4000.
> 
> Here are the two stores I've been eyeing for an awesome price on the YSP 4000:
> 
> $1004.98 -hotbuyselectronics.com
> 
> $999 -dealcost.com
> 
> 
> The only reason I haven't made the jump is because of the price, wife told me she won't let me spend over a grand for "just a Box" unless I can convince her otherwise ie need to find a place that showcases it (oh, but she'll let me spend 1600 on a Bravia *rolls eyes*).
> 
> 
> I also read every page on this thread and frankly I don't know if I can jump out of LPCM. My PS3 is the main reason and it outputs 7.1 uncompressed sound, which sounds great out of my Sony HT-CT100. Yep, you heard me right, I grabbed Sony's 1 speaker (and includes sub) and it can output LPCM 7.1 uncompressed with no problems. Sounds pretty good... if you raise the volume up really loud. Can't enjoy it much due to the fact I'm in an apartment and neighbors start banging my ceiling when it gets raised to volume 18 (I can actually enjoy the surround effect at 16). My only concern with my HT-CT100 is that is does a good job with producing a left and right surround effect but when I'm playing games and turn my back to explosions or people talking, the sound feels muted aka the rear surround sucks.
> 
> 
> Now the YSP 4000, If I'm guessing right, doesn't output LPCM at all and only outputs Dolby Digital and DTS. In my opinion, after listening to LPCM for so long, Dolby Digital or DTS doesn't hold a candle to LPCM uncompressed sound (I'm sure others can agree.) Frankly though, I actually don't know if Dolby Digital or DTS sounds good because I've only been trying to listen to those audio through my Sony HT-CT100. What it does for me is cause a weird loud echoing effect for the rear sound (voices and sound effects) that I just don't like but it could just be my Sony HT-CT100 trying to produce the surround effect.
> 
> 
> The Sony HT-CT100 doesn't do like the Yamaha sound projectors do when trying to produce a surround effect. The surround sound is thrown outwardly through the center channel in the Sony HT-CT100 and the Yamaha 4000 uses sound beams bounced off walls to create it's surround.
> 
> 
> I really want to find a place that has the Yamaha 4000 so I can hear for myself and maybe convince my wife it is the better deal. I've read great reviews about the Yamaha 4000 everywhere but someone needs to persuade me that Dolby Digital and DTS sounds great, near the quality of LPCM when played on the Yamaha 4000. Well my two cents, later.



DA1 - I'm in the very same boat that you are. I too have the Sony HT-CT 100. LIke to make the leap to the Yamaha, but can't justify the cost difference..


I actually heard the Yamaha at my local B & M store. Sounded great. However, it was setup in their dedicated HT room. I'm planning on buying and giving it a home test to see if the sound is as good on a regular room.


----------



## gmackenz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rault* /forum/post/15064204
> 
> 
> DA1 - I'm in the very same boat that you are. I too have the Sony HT-CT 100. LIke to make the leap to the Yamaha, but can't justify the cost difference..
> 
> 
> I actually heard the Yamaha at my local B & M store. Sounded great. However, it was setup in their dedicated HT room. I'm planning on buying and giving it a home test to see if the sound is as good on a regular room.



Well, it really doesn't matter, LPCM versus DD or DTS...YSP-4K simulates surround sound, it will only be as good as your listening environment ( a somewhat regular room) and the calibration of the unit. I can guarantee you that you won't notice any degradation in audio quality. You really shouldn't be using any soundbar at all if you are that concerned about LPCM uncompressed.


It will sound quite good, but it won't replace having physical 5.1/7.1 setup. That said, I really enjoy the heck out of my YSP-4K.


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmackenz* /forum/post/15074907
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't be using any soundbar at all if you are that concerned about LPCM uncompressed.



Why? The PS3 outputs this for games and movies, correct? It's better quality than a DD5.1 signal, correct? So, why should you not be concerned about it? I would like to have a soundbar that can at least play back a blu-ray soundtrack at the best quality, even if it will not be a perfect surround reproduction.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmackenz* /forum/post/15074907
> 
> 
> Well, it really doesn't matter, LPCM versus DD or DTS...YSP-4K simulates surround sound, it will only be as good as your listening environment ( a somewhat regular room) and the calibration of the unit. I can guarantee you that you won't notice any degradation in audio quality. You really shouldn't be using any soundbar at all if you are that concerned about LPCM uncompressed.
> 
> 
> It will sound quite good, but it won't replace having physical 5.1/7.1 setup. That said, I really enjoy the heck out of my YSP-4K.



Actually, I have actually listened to the YSP 4000 in a sound studio downtown (thanks Brad







!). It sounds great actually and thoroughly reproduces a surround effect that made my jaw drop. I was looking to the left and right constantly to find a speaker to not find one. Surprisingly, It even does a "good" job at producing a rear effect (almost felt like there was rear speakers alot of times.) So overall I would highly consider getting me one more than before but still, I need to hold out due to price.


To rule out one thing though gmackenz, quality is important. It doesn't matter if it is a sound bar, good quality sound can actually come out of it, even great uncompressed sound. I was playing Far Cry 2 on my PS3 and it sounded great using 7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound on my HT-CT100, explosions and all! When I changed it to DD 5.1... sadly it was a little muffled quieter (had to literally raise the volume up 10 levels).


Everyone here can hear the difference between 5.1/7.1 LPCM, DD 5.1, and DTS 5.1, whether it is a real 5.1/7.1 setup or a sound bar, Great quality sound still comes out of it. It's the best "Virtual surround" that I want, and I actually haven't heard anything (really) bad about Yamaha series. As stated in the beginning of this post, I'm actually really thinking about getting one, price is all that's holding me back.


Now If Yamaha came on this forum and took notes, maybe things might be different with their next model. If Yamaha would support 5.1/7.1 LPCM and produce a new speaker set that let's us use that sound (like the HT-CT100 does), I would work another job just to get the money for it! I would gladly hand Yamaha my money and maybe even buy 2 sets. So I'll wait for a bit...


P.S Thanks by the way Pete C







!


----------



## nith

Tweeter closeout has YSP-4000 for $995. I wonder if this room layout works?


_________________ Door ___________

|............................................Hallway

|......................................_________

|......................................|

|...........Dining Room...........|

|......................................|_________

|.....................................................

|...........................................Hallway

|............................................_____

|............................................|

|............................................|

|............................................|

|............Living Room.............T..|

|........................................V..|

|............................................|

|............................................|

|______108" Patio Door__________|


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15081534
> 
> 
> Actually, I have actually listened to the YSP 4000 in a sound studio downtown (thanks Brad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !). It sounds great actually and thoroughly reproduces a surround effect that made my jaw drop. I was looking to the left and right constantly to find a speaker to not find one. Surprisingly, It even does a "good" job at producing a rear effect (almost felt like there was rear speakers alot of times.) So overall I would highly consider getting me one more than before but still, I need to hold out due to price.
> 
> 
> To rule out one thing though gmackenz, quality is important. It doesn't matter if it is a sound bar, good quality sound can actually come out of it, even great uncompressed sound. I was playing Far Cry 2 on my PS3 and it sounded great using 7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound on my HT-CT100, explosions and all! When I changed it to DD 5.1... sadly it was a little muffled quieter (had to literally raise the volume up 10 levels).
> 
> 
> Everyone here can hear the difference between 5.1/7.1 LPCM, DD 5.1, and DTS 5.1, whether it is a real 5.1/7.1 setup or a sound bar, Great quality sound still comes out of it. It's the best "Virtual surround" that I want, and I actually haven't heard anything (really) bad about Yamaha series. As stated in the beginning of this post, I'm actually really thinking about getting one, price is all that's holding me back.
> 
> 
> Now If Yamaha came on this forum and took notes, maybe things might be different with their next model. If Yamaha would support 5.1/7.1 LPCM and produce a new speaker set that let's us use that sound (like the HT-CT100 does), I would work another job just to get the money for it! I would gladly hand Yamaha my money and maybe even buy 2 sets. So I'll wait for a bit...
> 
> 
> P.S Thanks by the way Pete C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I totally agree with you. Like you said, I would also hold out on the 4000 to see if Yamaha gets on the ball with the next model. If the 4050 or whatever it will be can handle LPCM, I will buy one as soon as I can afford it. If they don't, I am going to have to consider an alternative like the Definitive Technology SSA-50 or Polk Surroundbar 50 and just get a new receiver. From my research, the SSA-50 is supposed to have the best sound quality of any soundbar, though not deliver a surround effect as good as the Yamaha (none do). Polk's allows you to add one or two surround speakers to get true surround and they have a few recommended setups on their website. I guess that kinda defeats the purpose, but it is expandable if you ever decide you can't live without those rears.


----------



## da1writer

Well Pete C, I kinda changed my opinion and actually like the Sony HT-CT100 alot. Check it out here (check my last post):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=15103840 

I still though hope Yamaha's next set is fully 5.1/7.1 LPCM compatible, I would really consider getting one if they do. An upgrade of course is in my mind, not the 4000 model anymore.


----------



## js80

I'm selling my YSP 4000, which is less than 5 months old. PM me to name your price.


----------



## davyo

For what its worth, as a past owner of many YSP's, the last one being the 4000 I decided to jump back into the YSP pool.

I found a killer deal on the YSP1100's, Vanns.com is blowing them out for 499.00 so I could not resist.

I have owned the 1100 and the 4000 and the only real difference I think is the HDMI inputs on the 4000,,,, with getting a 1100 at such a killer price I dont think I will mind using my HDMI switcher.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/15110150
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you. Like you said, I would also hold out on the 4000 to see if Yamaha gets on the ball with the next model. If the 4050 or whatever it will be can handle LPCM, I will buy one as soon as I can afford it. If they don't, I am going to have to consider an alternative ...



Same here!!! Yamaha, take notice!!!


----------



## marshal dillon

Guys I'm at a stand still here and looking for any advice. I have read this entire thread and can't find an answer to my prob.

I can hook up my PS3 to the DVD hdmi input and all is good

I can hook up my HD sat ird. to the same input and all is good

Now if I hook up either the PS3 or the HD ird. with hdmi to Aux. 1, I receive no signal

I know both hdmi cables work as I checked them both.

I have bit streamed my PS3 with help from this thread, and have DTS working perfect but this prob has me confused.

I'm wondering if i have a bad hdmi connection at Aux.1 or is there something I'm missing.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thnaks in advance.


----------



## JF7FSU

That is strange. I have a PS3 and Digital Cable Box and have no problem switching the PS3 from the DVD input to the Cable at aux1.


So each one works fine by itself in either input but only together they don't work? and I also assume neither will work if both are plugged in?


What happens if you plug both directly to the TV?


----------



## marshal dillon

I can plug in both hdmi cables into the DVD and the Aux.1 inputs and either the PS3 or the HD Sat receiver will work in the DVD input . When I try Aux.1 there is no signal. I can swith the units and the hdmi cables at the DVD input and they all work.

My TV is a Samsung series 7 and I tried to find anything there that could be causing this prob between switching these inputs but everything seems to check out good.

I'm as green as grass in the new electronics but have been reading everything I can find and so far no luck. So any advice is appreciated.

Thanks for the reply bros.l


----------



## marshal dillon

Well found the prob..I lifted out the hdmi board and noticed the wafer in the female end was broken. I picked this unit up used, off ebay so no warranty.

I found an old board with an hdmi female on it and lifted it, I than used my hot air station and transferred to the ysp board. What a job getting all the pins lined up and I had to fix a trace. But after hooking it up I tried the aux.1 and nada. What a bugger 4 hrs. later and I was 99.9% sure I had a perfect job. So looks like I'm going to have to buy a new board.

Is there a hdmi switch I can use for dvd input for now?


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marshal dillon* /forum/post/15283682
> 
> 
> Well found the prob..I lifted out the hdmi board and noticed the wafer in the female end was broken. I picked this unit up used, off ebay so no warranty.
> 
> I found an old board with an hdmi female on it and lifted it, I than used my hot air station and transferred to the ysp board. What a job getting all the pins lined up and I had to fix a trace. But after hooking it up I tried the aux.1 and nada. What a bugger 4 hrs. later and I was 99.9% sure I had a perfect job. So looks like I'm going to have to buy a new board.
> 
> Is there a hdmi switch I can use for dvd input for now?



monoprice.com has very inexpensive hdmi switchers...i have connected to my ysp-4000 setup (5x1) and works fine (only thing that doesn't seem to play nice with it is the PS3 so i have the PS3 connecting directly into one of the hdmi ports on the 4K)


----------



## JF7FSU

Sorry to hear about the broken port, but at least you got the problem! I have no problems using the aforementioned Monoprice HDMI switch. Probably not worth fixing at this point and you risk further damage.


Also, even if you bought it new on ebay chances are it was not from authorized dealer so you may not have had a warranty anyway. Another one of my life lessons.


----------



## jgsound

I recently purchased the YSP 4000 and am having trouble getting a 5.1 output signal. I have a standard (i.e. NOT HD) DVD player hooked up to it. I first had it connected via the HDMI cable to the soundbar and then out to the tv. No 5.1 output... only 2 channel. Then I read on an earler post that there seemed to be problems with the 5.1 signals being decoded through the HDMI port (which personally does not make sense to me). So, I separated the audio and visual outputs. Now, I have the video going directly from the DVD player to the TV via HDMI. I've output the audio through an Optical wire to the AUX1 input on the soundbar. I'm still only getting 2 channel output. I've tried several DVDs and double checked that they are set to 5.1 output and they are. Any advice on what I'm doing wrong, or could this be a defective soundbar? Thanks for your help.


----------



## obviouspig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgsound* /forum/post/15326430
> 
> 
> Then I read on an earler post that there seemed to be problems with the 5.1 signals being decoded through the HDMI port (which personally does not make sense to me).



this limitation only applies to the lossless 5.1 PCM output on blurays / hddvds. the YSP-4000 can playback the 5.1 output on dvds.


i don't know why it isn't working for you though. perhaps some setting on your dvd player to make it output surround sound? sorry, not really of much help ...


----------



## JF7FSU

Do you guys keep your PS3 set to bitstream or PCM through HDMi to the 4K?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/15347295
> 
> 
> Do you guys keep your PS3 set to bitstream or PCM through HDMi to the 4K?



I don't have a Yamaha 4k but most people have mentioned it's worthless to have the PS3 set to PCM due to the fact that the Yamaha 4k doesn't have 1.3 HDMI ports. The Yamaha 4k has 1.2a ports which means that when it comes to PCM, it only outputs 2.0 ch ONLY. Unfortunately this means you can't enjoy 5.1/7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound from your PS3 because the Yamaha 4k will output it as 2.0 ch, no matter what settings you might put it. So my advice to you, have the PS3 set to DD 5.1 (best Rear effect and environmental effects) or DTS 5.1 (yuck, neither of the two). I have the Sony HT-CT100 which sounds great, especially when you play games and DVD's in DD 5.1. Your Yamaha 4k should sound even better due to it producing surround even better, so set your PS3 to Bitstream in Video settings and have your PS3's audio settings of DD 5.1 /DTS 5.1 checked ONLY in the boxes. I know the PS3 grays out the 2.0 ch stuff but don't worry, all the PS3 games have DD 5.1 audio tracks and some even DTS 5.1 (like Battlefield:Bad Company). In my experience DD 5.1 sounds Fantastic when it comes to DVD's and Games! Blurays are another story when it comes to DD 5.1, I'm looking at you Blade Runner...

_(Good thing the CT100 outputs 5.1/7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound so I can enjoy Dolby Digital HD audio Tracks via PCM in Blade Runner)_


----------



## JF7FSU

Okay here is a picture of my Y4K with my new TH-58PZ800U, PS3, Digital Cable and Sub. This is my second Y4K. Once you manually set the thing for your particular room, I really must say that it truly Rocks. I have a relatively large room open on one side and this thing still blows me away. Its the best soundbar solution out there and I believe better than some wired system.


----------



## rsba1

JF7FSU, what particular manual settings seemed to help the most? I have a YSP 4000 located in an ideal room (12X14X8) with no openings except a door which is closed when in the room, and am having trouble locating the rear channels. I have run the autosetup a number of times which didn't help. The seating position is pretty much in the center of the 14' length. I have tried increasing the volume to the surround rears, but that doesn't seem to help.


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsba1* /forum/post/15355705
> 
> 
> JF7FSU, what particular manual settings seemed to help the most? I have a YSP 4000 located in an ideal room (12X14X8) with no openings except a door which is closed when in the room, and am having trouble locating the rear channels. I have run the autosetup a number of times which didn't help. The seating position is pretty much in the center of the 14' length. I have tried increasing the volume to the surround rears, but that doesn't seem to help.



I ran the auto setup and found it to be way, way off on many settings. I rant the auto setup and then went into the manual settings. First thing I did was turn on the external sub. I then went through the settings one by one and adjusted ALL the distances which were wrong. My couch is 16 feet from the TV and the Y4K had it at 21. I added about 6 feet for the bounce off the ceilings and one closed side of the room but the center and front R&L sounded so much better once I put in the right distances. I also manipulated the beam to angle the open side rear surround more towards the roof. So to answer your question check the distances in ALL the beam adjustments and settings. Also make sure it is set to wall mounted or shelf. I am not home now to look what the other key settings were for me but that is the basics. Mostly play around with each speakers angle until it sounds right. I found the surround rears really need adjustment until it sounds like it is beside you.


IMHO the auto setup does not work in large rooms with open areas. I have another Y4K in my bedroom which is pretty large and the auto setup did a better job but still needed adjustments.


----------



## rsba1

Thanks for the information. I will look more into the manual settings as you suggest.


----------



## jgsound

Changed the setting on my DVD to bitstream from PCM.... Now I'm getting 5.1 output! Thanks. Getting a Blue Ray. So, is there no way to get 5.1 with Blue Ray on the YSP 4000? Also, what's the difference in PCM and bitstream signals that you have to change in the setting on the DVD player to get 5.1? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## huskylord

man oh man I would love to have the 4000, but the 3050 is more in my budget. Surprisingly, many of the Yamaha dealers here in Toronto say they can only order the 3000 model. I hate making the decision between "need" and "want"...


----------



## antiprnt

I think the ysp 1100 from zon might be in your budget if you dont need the hdmi ports. Only minus on that is that its 2nd generation, but i've seen in this thread that sound quality is about the same (4000 vs 1100).


----------



## d00mo

Hi ysp fans!


I'm thinking of buying the ysp-4000 but have some questions regarding the inputs. I read in some reviews that things might get complicated when connecting several devices. What are the limitations?


For instance, if I use one device for HDMI/AUX1 (for both video and sound), will I then be able to use optical AUX1 (sound only) for another device or will this optical be locked out because I'm using the HDMI/AUX1?


My complete setup would look something be like this:


Digital box(TV): hdmi AUX1 (video and sound)

DVD: hdmi DVD (video and sound)

Popcorn Hour: Coaxial DVD (sound only, video directly to the television)

Wii: Component STB + TV/STB analog audio

PS2: Component DVD/AUX2 + optical AUX1

*Will this work???*


----------



## Jithtproject

Anything new from Yamaha at CES?


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jithtproject* /forum/post/15506906
> 
> 
> Anything new from Yamaha at CES?



I'm wondering when will there be a YSP 4xxx with HDMI 1.3a support..


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgsound* /forum/post/15368709
> 
> 
> Changed the setting on my DVD to bitstream from PCM.... Now I'm getting 5.1 output! Thanks. Getting a Blue Ray. So, is there no way to get 5.1 with Blue Ray on the YSP 4000? Also, what's the difference in PCM and bitstream signals that you have to change in the setting on the DVD player to get 5.1? I'm a bit confused.



the problem with the 4K is that it won't accept mutli-channel PCM, only 2 channel


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d00mo* /forum/post/15449980
> 
> 
> Hi ysp fans!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the ysp-4000 but have some questions regarding the inputs. I read in some reviews that things might get complicated when connecting several devices. What are the limitations?
> 
> 
> For instance, if I use one device for HDMI/AUX1 (for both video and sound), will I then be able to use optical AUX1 (sound only) for another device or will this optical be locked out because I'm using the HDMI/AUX1?
> 
> 
> My complete setup would look something be like this:
> 
> 
> Digital box(TV): hdmi AUX1 (video and sound)
> 
> DVD: hdmi DVD (video and sound)
> 
> Popcorn Hour: Coaxial DVD (sound only, video directly to the television)
> 
> Wii: Component STB + TV/STB analog audio
> 
> PS2: Component DVD/AUX2 + optical AUX1
> 
> *Will this work???*



i don't see why not as long as you map all the inputs properly; i.e., configure the 4K to use the appropriate audio source that matches your video source.


it has been quite some time since i fiddled around with this though and from memory i recall it not being as straightforward/intuitive as it could be!


----------



## kyeo138

I couldn't find anything on Yamaha's virtual surround products from CES 2k9, but I did find these from samsung.


I wonder how they'll stack up against the YSP, they look tiny compared to the YSP4000. Sounds like these will support multi channel PCM.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83AY-...x=0&playnext=1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBg6_...aynext_from=PL 

http://ces.cnet.com/8301-19167_1-101...html?tag=mncol 


Side note, I'm upgrading to a better LCD TV (the new 55" visio looks sweet with a projected MSRP of $1999) probably around June/July, and would like to upgrade my old YHT-900 system.

The wires will be a major hassle when re-organizing my living room, so that's why i'm very intersted in the ysp4k. Plus I can use my Marriott rewards points and not have to pay $$ for it.

I'm a little worried because my room setup isn't ideal (corner setup, facing a fireplace and some curtained windows, with a big open wall into the dining room on the right side). I've had a 5.1 and 6.1 systems now for a while, and am a little skeptical of how it will sound.


One quick question, any idea if it will support 2 sub woofers? I have 2 now, and like the way it sounds.


----------



## Krhyme

Hey all,


I just got my YSP-4000 and had a hookup question.


Is there any drawback (other than upconversion of video) to having all of my components hooked up to the TV, then running a digital coax or optical cable from the TV out to the YSP? I would use the TV to toggle sources.


The reason I want to do this is because I want to be able to use the TV speakers without having tot touch the YSP most of the time. I just do not want to lose any sound qualities from the YSP by wiring it this way.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krhyme* /forum/post/15566669
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I just got my YSP-4000 and had a hookup question.
> 
> 
> Is there any drawback (other than upconversion of video) to having all of my components hooked up to the TV, then running a digital coax or optical cable from the TV out to the YSP? I would use the TV to toggle sources.
> 
> 
> The reason I want to do this is because I want to be able to use the TV speakers without having tot touch the YSP most of the time. I just do not want to lose any sound qualities from the YSP by wiring it this way.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



you won't lose sound quality but you should make sure that you tv will actually output all sources' audio via the digital out; i know the few sets i have only output the tv's audio (i.e., the audio from the internal tuner(s))


----------



## rockamole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/15567320
> 
> 
> you won't lose sound quality but you should make sure that you tv will actually output all sources' audio via the digital out; i know the few sets i have only output the tv's audio (i.e., the audio from the internal tuner(s))



So along those same lines - a few questions


I have a Toshiba 42XV545U and connected to that are a Comcast HD/DVR box and (eventually) a PS3.


If I'm thinking straight here, I should be able to connect both the cable box and PS3 to my TV via HDMI and then connect the TV to the Sound Projector via one of the two remaining HDMI ports. Is that more or less correct?


If HDMI is bi-directional, then there shouldn't be an issue connecting the TV to the DSP, right (ie since the sound is coming out from the TV, to the DSP versus with the cable box/PS3 where the information is going into the TV)?


Thanks.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockamole* /forum/post/15718021
> 
> 
> So along those same lines - a few questions
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba 42XV545U and connected to that are a Comcast HD/DVR box and (eventually) a PS3.
> 
> 
> If I'm thinking straight here, I should be able to connect both the cable box and PS3 to my TV via HDMI and then connect the TV to the Sound Projector via one of the two remaining HDMI ports. Is that more or less correct?
> 
> 
> If HDMI is bi-directional, then there shouldn't be an issue connecting the TV to the DSP, right (ie since the sound is coming out from the TV, to the DSP versus with the cable box/PS3 where the information is going into the TV)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



unless you have an hdmi OUT from your set, which i have yet to see on a display, then you couldn't do what you are describing.


you would do better to connect the sources through the 4K and then out from the 4K to the display; the 4K acting as an HDMI switch.


----------



## rockamole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/15718984
> 
> 
> unless you have an hdmi OUT from your set, which i have yet to see on a display, then you couldn't do what you are describing.
> 
> 
> you would do better to connect the sources through the 4K and then out from the 4K to the display; the 4K acting as an HDMI switch.



Ah that makes a lot of sense. So if the 4K has 2 HDMI ins then I should be all set (if i have just a cable box and PS3). Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## snbeall

I want to run two HDMI's directly from my Samsung 2500 Blu-Ray and Dish 722 HD-DVR to my Samsung 46A650 LCD panel to preserve the deep color, video fidelity, etc. of Blu-Ray, which I fear the HDMI 1.2a switch of the YSP 4000 may strip.


First question: Is this a valid concern with using the 4000 as an HDMI switcher? Does 1.2a degrade Blu-Ray video?


Second question: Since I'd then run the digital audio out from the Blu-ray and HD-DVR to the YSP, is there some problem with getting at least 5.1 surround effects of Blu-Ray?


Last question: With this arrangement, why would I even want a 4000 over an 1100 (especially considering the excellent prices available on 1100 now)??


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snbeall* /forum/post/15769404
> 
> 
> I want to run two HDMI's directly from my Samsung 2500 Blu-Ray and Dish 722 HD-DVR to my Samsung 46A650 LCD panel to preserve the deep color, video fidelity, etc. of Blu-Ray, which I fear the HDMI 1.2a switch of the YSP 4000 may strip.
> 
> 
> First question: Is this a valid concern with using the 4000 as an HDMI switcher? Does 1.2a degrade Blu-Ray video?
> 
> 
> Second question: Since I'd then run the digital audio out from the Blu-ray and HD-DVR to the YSP, is there some problem with getting at least 5.1 surround effects of Blu-Ray?
> 
> 
> Last question: With this arrangement, why would I even want a 4000 over an 1100 (especially considering the excellent prices available on 1100 now)??




First Question: It will not degrade the video quality at all because it is 1.2a. it may however if you try to use a real long cable. The only major difference between 1.2 and 1.3 is version 1.3 supports lossless compressed audio streams Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio for purposes of today's technology. 1.3 will support some future functions.


2nd question: you will get at least 5.1 from your blu rays


Last question: The 1100 doesn't have HDMI.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snbeall* /forum/post/15769404
> 
> 
> I want to run two HDMI's directly from my Samsung 2500 Blu-Ray and Dish 722 HD-DVR to my Samsung 46A650 LCD panel to preserve the deep color, video fidelity, etc. of Blu-Ray, which I fear the HDMI 1.2a switch of the YSP 4000 may strip.
> 
> 
> First question: Is this a valid concern with using the 4000 as an HDMI switcher? Does 1.2a degrade Blu-Ray video?
> 
> 
> Second question: Since I'd then run the digital audio out from the Blu-ray and HD-DVR to the YSP, is there some problem with getting at least 5.1 surround effects of Blu-Ray?
> 
> 
> Last question: With this arrangement, why would I even want a 4000 over an 1100 (especially considering the excellent prices available on 1100 now)??



I've tested (and owned but returned) the 1100 and 4000 models of the Yamaha YSP's so I have further knowledge in this area.


First question: I agree with JF7FSU, nothing to add or anything.


Second question: Somewhat agree with JF7FSU, you will get 5.1 Dolby Digital and DTS sound ONLY but not 5.1 LPCM uncompressed sound whatsoever. The only soundbar on the market that is able to accept/do 5.1 AND 7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound is the Sony CT100.


Third Question: Go for the Yamaha 1100 because of it's sweet deal right now and also the Yamaha 4000's HDMI ports are totally useless. You can do one of these two things when it comes to the Yamaha 1100.

1) Grab an HDMI switcher but it's to best ask Davyo (who comes on this forum) on which one, I don't remember. This will allow you to hook HDMI devices to the 1100







!

2) Plug all your devices to your TV for video and plug optical cords to the Yamaha 1100 for sound.


Both the Yamaha 1100 and 4000 have alot in common as in they both only do DD 5.1, DTS 5.1, and Prologic II, nothing more in regards to sound (they both produce the same surround effects/beams too). So it's your choice, either go with HDMI ports and pay more (4000 model) or get a HDMI switcher/ optical cords and pay less. In my opinion, go for the 1100 model for it's great price and still awesome sound. The 4000 model is going to make you feel as if you got ripped off (seriously, HDMI ports but only able to produce 2.0 PCM sound MAX?!?!)


----------



## JF7FSU

The Y4K also does upconversion which was not mentioned. So I would not consider it a switcher although it can be used as one.


I also would take an HDMI connection over comp. But each to his own I guess.


----------



## snbeall

In rereading my post, I might have been unclear. It was my intent to HDMI connect each of the two sources directly to the TV for video - as well as to use simple TV sound for non-critical casual viewing.


In addition, I would optically (or coaxially) connect the digital audio (bitstream or PCM??) from each of the same two sources to the YSP at the same time - particularly the Blu-ray - so I can let the Blu-Ray read LCPM, then send at least bitstream or PCM to the YSP to get 5.1 effects. If I'm understanding the 4000's 1.2a HDMI connection corrrectly, when you connect Blu-Ray via an HDMI 1.2a connection (or less), all you get is 2.0 due to the lack of passing LCPM over the HDMI 1.2a connection?? Apparently, Blu-Ray outputs only LCPM audio formats and 2.0 over HDMI??


SO, in my way of thinking, I would have little to no need for the 4000's HDMI connections. And no need for its upconversion either as the Blu-Ray and HD-DVR do that just fine on their own. And no need for HDMI switching as I can just do HDMI switching on the TV itself.


Am I missing something? Or misunderstanding the limitations of HDMI 1.2a and it's effect on Blu-Ray audio formats over HMDI?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snbeall* /forum/post/15772821
> 
> 
> In rereading my post, I might have been unclear. It was my intent to HDMI connect each of the two sources directly to the TV for video - as well as to use simple TV sound for non-critical casual viewing.
> 
> 
> In addition, I would optically (or coaxially) connect the digital audio (bitstream or PCM??) from each of the same two sources to the YSP at the same time - particularly the Blu-ray - so I can let the Blu-Ray read LCPM, then send at least bitstream or PCM to the YSP to get 5.1 effects. If I'm understanding the 4000's 1.2a HDMI connection corrrectly, when you connect Blu-Ray via an HDMI 1.2a connection (or less), all you get is 2.0 due to the lack of passing LCPM over the HDMI 1.2a connection?? Apparently, Blu-Ray outputs only LCPM audio formats and 2.0 over HDMI??
> 
> 
> SO, in my way of thinking, I would have little to no need for the 4000's HDMI connections. And no need for its upconversion either as the Blu-Ray and HD-DVR do that just fine on their own. And no need for HDMI switching as I can just do HDMI switching on the TV itself.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? Or misunderstanding the limitations of HDMI 1.2a and it's effect on Blu-Ray audio formats over HMDI?



To explain it a bit easier:

CT100====> Accepts DD 5.1, DTS, Prologic II, 2.0 LPCM, 5.1/7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound

Yamaha 1100===> Accepts DD 5.1, DTS, Prologic II, 2.0 LPCM

Yamaha 4000===> Accepts DD 5.1, DTS, Prologic II, 2.0 LPCM


The Yamaha 4000 is only a 1.2a compliant device and 1.2a devices only output 2.0 LPCM sound MAX. Doesn't matter what cables or devices (like a bluray player) you plug into the Yamaha 4000, the Yamaha 4000 only Accepts DD 5.1, DTS, Prologic II, 2.0 LPCM (even if the device, like a bluray player, is doing the decoding). Yamaha made a huge blunder by only using 1.2a HDMI ports during the construction of the Yamaha 4000 models (3000, 3050 too).

Bluray players output DD 5.1 (and ES), DTS 5.1 (and 6.1 EX), Prologic II, DD 5.1 Plus, Stereo (2.0 LPCM), Dolby TrueHD/DTS-MA (5.1/7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound). The Sony CT100 is the only soundbar on the market that accepts all those audio tracks (whether via PCM or Bitstream) but Yamaha's soundbars don't support the HD Audio tracks at all.

Go for the Yamaha 1100 if you wish to grab their soundbars, don't get ripped off by the Yamaha 4000- the HDMI inputs are worthless.


Hopefully this helps you a bit in understanding, post again if you have any further questions


----------



## JF7FSU

The HDMI or Optical will carry 5.1 and DTS through the Y4K through bitstream from a blu-ray or other source. You will get at least 5.1. I sure do. Also to call the HDMI on the Y4K "Useless" is a poor statement to be nice. Some people (myself included) like the CONVINIENCE of HDMI (one wire). Yamaha certainly dropped the ball by not having 1.3 compliance but its a faux surround system anyway. Who knows if you would hear a difference in lossless on this unit anyway. If you are that concerned about lossless and sound quality you are not in the market for this unit and need separates.


A few other points:


Upconversion on the Y4K is not limited to DVD's. It will enhance SD cable, satellite, or other video source, and does a nice job I must add.


The 1100 has no 5Channel Stereo Mode, no Target Mode, no My Surround Mode, no Front Panel Mini Jack. It also has no XM satellite radio-ready and FM tuner, autosetup with the supplied microphone is third generation intellibeam (1100 is 2nd gen.)

Neural Surround, Made for iPod, XM HD Surround Sound, and Compressed Music Enhancer


Also there is the magical argument of even if the Y4K supported lossless would you hear a difference on this unit since its faux surround to begin with? I live with that limitation and love this thing. In fact I have two of them. I guess the bottom line is you can't go wrong with either one, but I felt having the HDMI option was worth the difference. Also FYI, I picked up my Y4K for $799 at Sound Advice out of business sale.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/15773234
> 
> 
> The HDMI or Optical will carry 5.1 and DTS through the Y4K through bitstream from a blu-ray or other source. You will get at least 5.1. I sure do. Also to call the HDMI on the Y4K "Useless" is a poor statement to be nice. Some people (myself included) like the CONVINIENCE of HDMI (one wire). Yamaha certainly dropped the ball by not having 1.3 compliance but its a faux surround system anyway. Who knows if you would hear a difference in lossless on this unit anyway. If you are that concerned about lossless and sound quality you are not in the market for this unit and need separates.
> 
> 
> A few other points:
> 
> 
> Upconversion on the Y4K is not limited to DVD's. It will enhance SD cable, satellite, or other video source, and does a nice job I must add.
> 
> 
> The 1100 has no 5Channel Stereo Mode, no Target Mode, no My Surround Mode, no Front Panel Mini Jack. It also has no XM satellite radio-ready and FM tuner, autosetup with the supplied microphone is third generation intellibeam (1100 is 2nd gen.)
> 
> Neural Surround, Made for iPod, XM HD Surround Sound, and Compressed Music Enhancer
> 
> 
> Also there is the magical argument of even if the Y4K supported lossless would you hear a difference on this unit since its faux surround to begin with? I live with that limitation and love this thing. In fact I have two of them. I guess the bottom line is you can't go wrong with either one, but I felt having the HDMI option was worth the difference. Also FYI, I picked up my Y4K for $799 at Sound Advice out of business sale.



I agree with you though, the Yamaha 4000 will do 5. 1 sound, no doubt, but only dd 5.1 or DTS 5.1. Don't get me wrong though, I think all Yamaha's soundbars (no matter what model) are king when it comes to soundbars. The 4k model of the Yamaha soundbar has it's pluses over the 1100, just not enough to warrant such a high price tag. If you can get the same sound field (even though the 1100 has 2 less than the 4000) at a cheaper price, I say go for it. My opinion of course as I've owned both and frankly I was really upset over how the 4000 model just didn't output 5.1/7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound via HDMI with something much cheaper could do it (CT100). It was inexcusable and caused my apparent hate over the device in general. Yamaha's 1100 model outputs the same sound (DD 5.1, DTS 5.1, etc.) just like the 4000 model. I see that the 4000 model will appease some owners with it's additional features that the 1100 doesn't have (HDMI ports do simplify the affair when it comes to setting up devices to it, etc.)

If offended you though, I do apologize tenfold but snbeall asked should he get the 4k or 1100 model of the Yamaha soundbars and since I owned both, I recommended the 1100 for it's price. I may have been a bit spiteful against the Yamaha 4k due to my experience, so I'll try to be a bit more... optimistic from now on in regards to the Yamaha 4k. Sorry again.

snbeall... the choice is ultimately yours, me and JF7FSU advice and opinions have been put on the table, the decision is entirely up to you though.

JF7FSU does bring out some good points but hopefully a bit of mine were good as well







...


----------



## JF7FSU

No offense taken, just want to hammer home that HDMI is a good thing and maybe you have a bad taste in your mouth. I'm not sure what the street price is for the 1100 but its certainly worthy soundwise, but technologywise I would go with the Y4K.


da1writer has some good points and the 1100 is certainly top 2 in soundbars







The choice is ultimately what features do you want and are you willing to pony up for them. In my case it was worth it because I wanted the ease and one wire solution of HDMI. I also believe that HDMI connection sounds better. But da1writer has some good points and it is always good to hear both sides of the story.


There you have it. Now you decide which you want, you are well informed!


----------



## snbeall

I appreciate both your inputs and opinions very much. I guess I misunderstood the HDMI limitations. I do not have a problem with not getting the newest lossless formats - I just wanted to get some sort of 5.1 via the HDMI connection and although it would be nice to have it pass and decode all the LPCM formats, I agree that afterall it is just a faux surround system. All I wanted was for it to be able to receive SOME form of surround information via HDMI - even just the legacy ones. That said, the other new features are intriguing, but at a current street price of $500 for the 1100 and $1000 for the 4000, I'm left to ponder if the 4000 is worth twice the cost for them and one less cable overall (2 HDMI to TV/2 Opticals to YSP vs. 2 HDMI to YSP/One HDMI to TV)?


Any lip synch problems with the non-HDMI audio connections, BTW?


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snbeall* /forum/post/15773871
> 
> 
> I appreciate both your inputs and opinions very much. I guess I misunderstood the HDMI limitations. I do not have a problem with not getting the newest lossless formats - I just wanted to get some sort of 5.1 via the HDMI connection and although it would be nice to have it pass and decode all the LPCM formats, I agree that afterall it is just a faux surround system. All I wanted was for it to be able to receive SOME form of surround information via HDMI - even just the legacy ones. That said, the other new features are intriguing, but at a current street price of $500 for the 1100 and $1000 for the 4000, I'm left to ponder if the 4000 is worth twice the cost for them and one less cable overall (2 HDMI to TV/2 Opticals to YSP vs. 2 HDMI to YSP/One HDMI to TV)?
> 
> 
> Any lip synch problems with the non-HDMI audio connections, BTW?



I only use HDMI so I can't comment. I also should mention that something that was very important to me was to have an FM tuner, in my A/V receiver. The 1100 doesnt have one. Also the 5.1 I send through bitstream over HMDI sounds great. The stuff I have played in DD and DTS sound great. After properly calibrating the unit it really sounds good. I think you can find the Y4K for a street price of under what you posted HERE.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snbeall* /forum/post/15773871
> 
> 
> Any lip synch problems with the non-HDMI audio connections, BTW?



Not really, I do recommend you to not turn on your TV speakers while using the yamaha soundbars at the same time. All soundbars use a cross canceling technology to produce it's surround which causes sound to be delayed for about a second or two but not very noticeable at all. Now if you have your TV speakers on at the same time as the Yamaha, you may get this weird echo effect going on...


@JF7FSU: Wow, that's the best deal I've seen for the unit! Great find!


----------



## JF7FSU

Also I want to note that I added the YST-FSW150BL 150-Watt Powered Subwoofer to my Y4K. One feature the Y4K has and I don't know if the 1100 has is an auto on/off for the sub when you power on the main unit so you don't have to turn the sub on and off with each use. It's a nice feature they added. Also the sub is a nice mate for the unit. Here you can see my setup.


----------



## snbeall

OK, why above the screen? I'm sure that you tried both ways - above and below the screen. Did you find better effects with it above the screen?


----------



## JF7FSU

That's where my wife wanted it - LOL. You can calibrate the unit to adjust for the added height in the manual settings. I have my other one in my bedroom, and it is mounted below the TV. They both sound similar to me. The only difference is the bedroom is a traditional room and the one in the picture has an open sided room it is in. The room in the picture is fairly large and I sit about 14' from the unit and the 58" TV. There are about 20 different calibrations for the unit so I think you can pretty much set it up wherever you want and customize it.


----------



## snbeall

BTW, does the 4000 "pass thru" via those HDMI inputs when it's off? For casual, non-critical viewing, sometimes I just like the simplicity of using the TV speakers.


----------



## BenDover

minor point of clarification, afaik, ALL versions of HDMI can support multi-channel PCM, however not ALL implementations of HDMI necessarily make use of all the features available to a particular version of HDMI...


the HDMI site has some info on this and i took the following from their glossary :



> Quote:
> PCM Audio A digital audio signal created by sampling an analog signal and expressing it in binary form. *All versions of HDMI include the capacity to transmit eight channels of uncompressed, 192 kHz PCM audio.*



(_emphasis added_)


this is the part that really burns my arse, it is well within yamaha's ability (including the capabilities of the 4K hardware) to enable multi-channel PCM on the 4K, they just simply CHOSE not to...i presume to justify the next version


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/15780094
> 
> 
> minor point of clarification, afaik, ALL versions of HDMI can support multi-channel PCM, however not ALL implementations of HDMI necessarily make use of all the features available to a particular version of HDMI...
> 
> 
> the HDMI site has some info on this and i took the following from their glossary :
> 
> 
> (_emphasis added_)
> 
> 
> this is the part that really burns my arse, it is well within yamaha's ability (including the capabilities of the 4K hardware) to enable multi-channel PCM on the 4K, they just simply CHOSE not to...i presume to justify the next version



I think you're correct...If only we knew when a new version of the 4K would be out...it seems to be taking longer than I expected...Have they got lots of 4k in stocks and are still waiting to lower stocks?...


----------



## frostylou

Hey guys,

I just wanted to chime in for a minute, as I was the one that started this thread. I love my 4000. I also have the Mitsubushi 149 series LCD with the built in sound projector in my bedroom that DOES do Dolby True. I can tell you there is a HUGE difference doing uncompressed 5.1. Night and day. Maybe even more pronounced on 'these' sound bars. I say these ( the Yamaha and Mitsubushi)as are the ONLY ones to use this technology and to my ears are the ONLY ones that really feel like 5.1

Anyway, dialog is a whole different level. And the surround effects are MUCH fuller with far greater presence. And music, forget about it.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/15786562
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to chime in for a minute, as I was the one that started this thread. I love my 4000. I also have the Mitsubushi 149 series LCD with the built in sound projector in my bedroom that DOES do Dolby True. I can tell you there is a HUGE difference doing uncompressed 5.1. Night and day. Maybe even more pronounced on 'these' sound bars. I say these ( the Yamaha and Mitsubushi)as are the ONLY ones to use this technology and to my ears are the ONLY ones that really feel like 5.1
> 
> Anyway, dialog is a whole different level. And the surround effects are MUCH fuller with far greater presence. And music, forget about it.



glad to see that you can actually hear a difference...


it has always been my reasoning that soundbar, dsp, or whatever you call it, there is a distinction to be made between the quality of what you are hearing and the physical simulation of the 3-D sound field. with multi-channel PCM, we should hear the difference in quality of sound, but it won't make the recreation of the sound field any easier/better.


the quality of the sound that comes out of the 1100 and the 4K is GREAT IMO, so i expect that if i were able to feed it hi-res multi-channel PCM, then i should hear a difference...


i wish that yamaha would provide a firmware upgrade to allow this!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/15786562
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to chime in for a minute, as I was the one that started this thread. I love my 4000. I also have the Mitsubushi 149 series LCD with the built in sound projector in my bedroom that DOES do Dolby True. I can tell you there is a HUGE difference doing uncompressed 5.1. Night and day. Maybe even more pronounced on 'these' sound bars. I say these ( the Yamaha and Mitsubushi)as are the ONLY ones to use this technology and to my ears are the ONLY ones that really feel like 5.1
> 
> Anyway, dialog is a whole different level. And the surround effects are MUCH fuller with far greater presence. And music, forget about it.



I also agree with you frostylou, I've heard the soundbar on the Mitsubushi 149 series and agree it's the best sounding soundbar I've ever heard! The only reason I don't advise other to get the soundbar is because, of course, it's sold with a freakin expensive TV. To be back on topic though, NONE of the Yamaha Soundbars, Sony's CT100, or any other soundbar on the market sounds as good as Mitsubushi 149 series soundbar. It also doesn't help the competition (for soundbars) that the Mitsubushi 149 series soundbar is the ONLY soundbar that decodes Dolby TrueHD







!


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15788933
> 
> 
> I also agree with you frostylou, I've heard the soundbar on the Mitsubushi 149 series and agree it's the best sounding soundbar I've ever heard! The only reason I don't advise other to get the soundbar is because, of course, it's sold with a freakin expensive TV. To be back on topic though, NONE of the Yamaha Soundbars, Sony's CT100, or any other soundbar on the market sounds as good as Mitsubushi 149 series soundbar. It also doesn't help the competition (for soundbars) that the Mitsubushi 149 series soundbar is the ONLY soundbar that decodes Dolby TrueHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !




Defintely Da1writer! It also does not help the competition that Martin Logan did the Sound Bar for the Mitsubishi


----------



## jyavenard

Hi.


Today I went to look at the YSP-3000 as a friend recommended it.


In the store, they didn't have the 3000 in stock ; but they had the 1100 and they did a demo.


I was bloody impressed. It sounded ace, very convincing... Now, the store is huge ; but they did have big plasma TV all around us (like 60+" ). The salesmen said he had never heard it with the TVs around before and he was also impressed.


Now he told me that the YSP-1100 was now obsolete but he could get the 3000. As the 1100 was slightly cheaper than the 3000 ; I imagined that the 3000 was the direct upgrade to the 1100 (silly me to think than 3000>1100!)


So I thought that the 3000 would sound just as good as what I had just heard. And I placed the order


Now, I'm doing my research (yeah, I know it's a tad late).

And I realised that the 3000 isn't an upgrade to the 1100, the 4000 is. But the 4000 is too expensive for what I had in mind.


I read in this thread (post12354749) that the dimension recommended for the 4000 was a room of 10-23" wide/length...


Well, my living room is 19" wide and 26" long. Half the room is use for the TV with coaches all around.

On one side it's a big sliding doors (double-glazed) and the other a wall with a chimney)


Will the 3000 work okay ? or should I just give up and keep my existing stereo system : it's a 80W RMS Tag/McLaren amplifier with Epos 12 speakers: so great quality sound and the volume has always been fine for me using it about half-way on the volume knob.


Oh, and no 3050 in Australia (yet)

Thanks


Edit: Sorted, the store sold me the 4000 for only US$300 extra ; so I ordered that one instead : so I can't be disappointed by my choice anymore









Jean-Yves


----------



## jyavenard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15773024
> 
> 
> 
> The Yamaha 4000 is only a 1.2a compliant device and 1.2a devices only output 2.0 LPCM sound MAX. Doesn't matter what cables or devices (like a bluray player) you plug into the Yamaha 4000, the Yamaha 4000 only



This is not correct; right from the start (HDMI 1.0) there has been support for 8 channel LPCM/192 kHz/24-bit audio...


The limitation of not doing more than 2 PCM channels is purely a Yamaha-only thing and is irrelevant to the HDMI standard supported


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyavenard* /forum/post/15882699
> 
> 
> This is not correct; right from the start (HDMI 1.0) there has been support for 8 channel LPCM/192 kHz/24-bit audio...
> 
> 
> The limitation of not doing more than 2 PCM channels is purely a Yamaha-only thing and is irrelevant to the HDMI standard supported



Correct. That is why we believe that a firmware upgrade, retaining HDMI1.2 on the YSP 4000, would suffice. What we need in advance is a source that decodes the relevant sound formats...and the YSP only to pass it on...!


----------



## blue comet

Anyone know who makes a bracket that mounts on top of the tv to mount the ysp's ? I have a Samsung 56" dlp .. thanks in advance.


----------



## saintsaints

In a 12x12 square room centered, should the front L R beam be set to 70 80 or 90 degrees?


----------



## saintsaints

or post your room size and degrees for each speaker for a reference.


----------



## jibbyjeep

how much "better" sounding is the yamaha than the sony ct-100? i recently purchased the sony ct-100 and was wondering if the yamaha had a better surround effect/sound quality. is it also louder than the sony? can you really hear the difference regarding uncompressed audio with a soundbar? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jyavenard

Hello


Ok, I've received the YSP-4000 yesterday along a Yamaha YSTSW225B subwoofer.


Set up everything ; and I'm far from impressed. It doesn't sound anywhere as good as what I first heard in the store.

Center / Left / Right is kind of okay.

Use the test screen, I hear the Surround Left almost where I would expect it to be (though it is too close to the front left speaker).

The right surround sounds very close to the center slightly on the right.


Playing the demo DVD ; I can't feel much surround at all .It was so impressive I kept turning around to check where the sound was coming from


I've attached a map of the room.

It's a big room (28' by 16') used for both living/TV and the kitchen. Ceiling is at an angle ; 7' next to the sliding door ; 10' next on the chimney side.

The bench of the kitchen is 4" high


On the left you have a big 3 panels sliding door ; on the right a chimney and an opening to the remaining of the house.

I've positioned the TV at the north of the room, between the two windows, and the YSP-4000 is underneath the TV on the first shelf.


I have two couches. The main one is located 8' from the TV straight in front of it


I would appreciate if you could give me advice on how I should set it up ; how to improve things etc...


If I was to follow Yamaha manual (my situation is very similar to their first example in the manual) ; I would need to set my TV/YSP-4000 right in the centre of the room ; which is obviously never practicable...


I'm close to returning it now.


Settings found by the auto-setting:

Horizontal Angle:

Front L: 63 deg

Front R: 54 deg

Center: 0 def

Surround L: 42 deg

Surround R: 40 deg


Vertical Angle:

Front L: +7 deg

Front R: +7 deg

Center: +14 deg

Surround L: +7 deg

Surround R: +7 deg


Beam Travel Length:

Front L: 5.9m (19.35')

Front R: 5.2m (17.06')

Center: 2.9m (9.51')

Surround L: 4.5m (14.7')

Surround R: 5.1m (16.73')


(In test performed earlier without the sub, it would find the Surround L/R around the 9m mark)


Focal Length:

Front L: +1.5m (4.92')

Front R: +1.3m (4.26')

Center: -0.5m (-1.64')

Surround L: +1.1m (3.60')

Surround R: +1.3m (4.26')


Thank you heaps in advance for your help


Cheers

Jean-Yves


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyavenard* /forum/post/15934539
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> Ok, I've received the YSP-4000 yesterday along a Yamaha YSTSW225B subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Set up everything ; and I'm far from impressed. It doesn't sound anywhere as good as what I first heard in the store.
> 
> Center / Left / Right is kind of okay.
> 
> Use the test screen, I hear the Surround Left almost where I would expect it to be (though it is too close to the front left speaker).
> 
> The right surround sounds very close to the center slightly on the right.
> 
> 
> Playing the demo DVD ; I can't feel much surround at all .It was so impressive I kept turning around to check where the sound was coming from
> 
> 
> I've attached a map of the room.
> 
> It's a big room (28' by 16') used for both living/TV and the kitchen. Ceiling is at an angle ; 7' next to the sliding door ; 10' next on the chimney side.
> 
> The bench of the kitchen is 4" high
> 
> 
> On the left you have a big 3 panels sliding door ; on the right a chimney and an opening to the remaining of the house.
> 
> I've positioned the TV at the north of the room, between the two windows, and the YSP-4000 is underneath the TV on the first shelf.
> 
> 
> I have two couches. The main one is located 8' from the TV straight in front of it
> 
> 
> I would appreciate if you could give me advice on how I should set it up ; how to improve things etc...
> 
> 
> If I was to follow Yamaha manual (my situation is very similar to their first example in the manual) ; I would need to set my TV/YSP-4000 right in the centre of the room ; which is obviously never practicable...
> 
> 
> I'm close to returning it now.
> 
> 
> Settings found by the auto-setting:
> 
> Horizontal Angle:
> 
> Front L: 63 deg
> 
> Front R: 54 deg
> 
> Center: 0 def
> 
> Surround L: 42 deg
> 
> Surround R: 40 deg
> 
> 
> Vertical Angle:
> 
> Front L: +7 deg
> 
> Front R: +7 deg
> 
> Center: +14 deg
> 
> Surround L: +7 deg
> 
> Surround R: +7 deg
> 
> 
> Beam Travel Length:
> 
> Front L: 5.9m (19.35')
> 
> Front R: 5.2m (17.06')
> 
> Center: 2.9m (9.51')
> 
> Surround L: 4.5m (14.7')
> 
> Surround R: 5.1m (16.73')
> 
> 
> (In test performed earlier without the sub, it would find the Surround L/R around the 9m mark)
> 
> 
> Focal Length:
> 
> Front L: +1.5m (4.92')
> 
> Front R: +1.3m (4.26')
> 
> Center: -0.5m (-1.64')
> 
> Surround L: +1.1m (3.60')
> 
> Surround R: +1.3m (4.26')
> 
> 
> Thank you heaps in advance for your help
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jean-Yves



unfortunately, the layout of your room is probably not conducive to any type of digital surround processor...if you set up your tv on the opposite side of the room it would likely work out, but i'm not sure what is on the opposite side from the plan...i think you reference a kitchen bench but i'm not sure what that is...


----------



## jyavenard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/15935089
> 
> 
> unfortunately, the layout of your room is probably not conducive to any type of digital surround processor...if you set up your tv on the opposite side of the room it would likely work out, but i'm not sure what is on the opposite side from the plan...i think you reference a kitchen bench but i'm not sure what that is...



Yes, opposite the wall where the TV is located (top of drawing) you find the kitchen and its kitchen bench: not sure how else you would call it in American English







(google gives me benchtop) , there a sink and a cook stove..


I can't set the TV there unfortunately.


Too bad a soundbar won't work ; there's no way I'm going to set separate surround speakers with my 1 yo knocking off everything she can...


Interestingly I found out since I first posted my message that I have okay surround effect in location quite far away from where I had set the microphone during the initial setup.


Edit: I updated the plan adding details about some furnitures... Experiencing with this architecture / CAD tool.. pretty cool


----------



## JF7FSU

delete


----------



## JF7FSU

scratch that least post I see I was wrong in how I though you set up the room.


----------



## JF7FSU

Your front, right and center channel should be set to around 12' the actual distance from your Y4K to your seating position. Apply a little basic geometry for the angles and you have your basic surround distances. Calibrate the various other settings one by one with your ears as your guide esp the surround and angles.


I definitely think you will get better sound if you mount on top of the TV. See my setup which is a similar room than yours. The y4K is only as good as the calibration you make it. It took me a long time of playing with mine to get it sounding good. Good Luck and start tweaking.


----------



## jyavenard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/15936496
> 
> 
> scratch that least post I see I was wrong in how I though you set up the room.



Should I change the various speaker location distance it founds (that are all pretty much wrong) ?


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyavenard* /forum/post/15938885
> 
> 
> Should I change the various speaker location distance it founds (that are all pretty much wrong) ?



Yes. The auto setup was completely wrong for me. I did do it just to get some numbers plugged in there. Once I actually measured some distances and compared it to my settings I saw how poor the auto setup is. You also need to manually check how it is mounted and and whether or not it is on a shelf and that your sub is on and properly set.


Go through them one by one manually with the manual as your basic guide. The manual does not give clear instructions for every setting but it does give some good information. I had to change every single setting.


I also think that an over the tv mount is more effective for a large room IMHO. This unit is extremely powerful and with a sub attached and the enhancer on will rock your house.


----------



## jyavenard

so should I just enter the measurement on where the virtual speakers should be? As there's no speakers as such, not always obious of what to measure


Then I run the auto setup that calculates the angles I guess.


I have another Tv stand which would allow to place the ysp-4000 above the TV but it's not that great looking unfortunately.


Those automatic audio setup always get it wrong in my exerience; I done it in my cinema room with another audio system, and it too got it completely wrong; even though it was an extremely setup.


----------



## Dinojong

Was wondering if someone could help; I just got my YSP-4000 and connected it as per the instructions in the manual with my HMDI to the cable box in AUX1, my DVD in the DVD and my tv in the HDMI out. The problem I am having with the set up is that the cable channels keep dropping out every 5 seconds. I have tested the cable connection by unplugging it from the YSP-4000 and plugging it straight to the tv and it is working fine.


Can someone help me.


David


----------



## JF7FSU

so should I just enter the measurement on where the virtual speakers should be? As there's no speakers as such, not always obious of what to measure

Yes


Then I run the auto setup that calculates the angles I guess. NO, that will take out all the settings you just manually inputted. You want to apply some basic geometry. Measure the diustance from your TV to the couch then start with ha 45 degress ang and measure from the Y4K to the point of reflection, then from the point of reflection to your couch (seating position)


I have another Tv stand which would allow to place the ysp-4000 above the TV but it's not that great looking unfortunately. I bought the mount especially made for the Y4K and wall mounted it. You dont have to have a shelf.


Those automatic audio setup always get it wrong in my exerience; I done it in my cinema room with another audio system, and it too got it completely wrong; even though it was an extremely setup. I agree.


----------



## JF7FSU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dinojong* /forum/post/15941593
> 
> 
> Was wondering if someone could help; I just got my YSP-4000 and connected it as per the instructions in the manual with my HMDI to the cable box in AUX1, my DVD in the DVD and my tv in the HDMI out. The problem I am having with the set up is that the cable channels keep dropping out every 5 seconds. I have tested the cable connection by unplugging it from the YSP-4000 and plugging it straight to the tv and it is working fine.
> 
> 
> Can someone help me.
> 
> 
> David



Have you tested the HMDI jack with another piece of equipment and/or tried another HDMI cable to eliminate those as culprits?


----------



## Dinojong

JF7FSU this was one of the first things I did. Reconnected every component separately to the YSP 4000; the DVD works, the tuner is working fine but the picture connectivity just is not there. It is quite baffling at the moment. I am no wiz but I can follow simple instructions


----------



## JF7FSU

If you have plugged another HDMI component into the same input that the cable box was plugged into and it works fine then the problem must be your cable box. The Y4K has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 output. I assume you have tried your cable box in BOTH and have gotten the picture drop from both inputs? I also will assume you have tested the HDMI inputs with another component (PS3 or Xbox) and are satisfied they are working properly with video as well as audio. I also assume you tested each cable on a properly working piece of equipment and the cable are eliminated as well.


If all the above are true then you cable box is having an HDMI issue. Have you tried hooking it up through component to see if you get the same issue? If you do you can see the cable box may be defective. If not maybe the cable boxes HDMI port is defective. If you eliminate each thing one by one you will eventually be left with the bad component or cable.


----------



## jyavenard

I've noticed something rather frustrating with my YSP-4000.


Say I'm listening to the radio ; if I switch to the DVD entry then turn on the TV.


I'll get picture but no sound.

I must turn off then on the YSP-4000 to have sound again.


Anyone having the same issues ?


Jean-Yves


----------



## jyavenard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JF7FSU* /forum/post/15941606
> 
> 
> NO, that will take out all the settings you just manually inputted. You want to apply some basic geometry. Measure the diustance from your TV to the couch then start with ha 45 degress ang and measure from the Y4K to the point of reflection, then from the point of reflection to your couch (seating position)



This is way too complicated.


And the manual doesn't explain anything on what those settings are for.

So you have in the beam menu:

A) Settings Parameters. Which seems to be the place you configure the size of your room and your sitting position and how the ysp is installed (installed height, on a wall etc)


B)Beam adjustement

a)Horizontal Angle


This settings seems to have the most impact on where I can *hear* the speaker. However, I've noticed that it also changes the pitch of the sound . For example, if I set the angle so the speaker is in the best position (from what I've heard, not that the best means it sounds any good either) then I can hear in the centre a nasty high pitch


b)Vertical angle

I guess I can imagine what those settings are doing , but it doesn't make much difference to what I'm hearing


c)Beam Travel Length

Ok, this one is confusing. Is this the total distance the sound beam has to travel or the distance the listener is from the virtual speaker?

In other surround system, you would usually enter the distance between the listener and the speaker so it can calculate automatically what sound delay to apply


d)Focal Length

Allright, with this one I have no clue what this is for


C)Image Location.

I guess this one is if you're not sitting exactly in front of the ysp and you need to make some adjustment.


---


I've done the auto-setup again after defining the size of my room.

This time for beam travel length it found 15 metres (my room being 8.5metres long - 28 foot). This the beam travel length seems to indicate the total travel a beam has to do...


My recollection of my high school geometry lessons (over 20 years ago), the exit path angle is the same as the angle of incidence. But I would guess it's not that simple when on one side you have a brick wall and on the other a big window.


----------



## Sokaris

Just bought a YSP-4000 yesterday to go with my sony kdl 402000 and my Sony BDP-S550.After hearing how easy it was gunna be setting it up I was expecting it to be up and running after a couple of minutes.I'm sure its something really simple that I haven't done, but i spent the whole day reading through manuals trying to figure out the problem to no avail.I can't get the sound from the TV working at the same time as the soundbar while using my blu-ray player.I'm using Hdmi cables on everything and i've checked they all work.I can get sound from 1 source to work, but never at the same time.Any help would b greatly appreciated as I really don't wanna have to take it back after saving up for ages to get 1.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sokaris* /forum/post/15961040
> 
> 
> Just bought a YSP-4000 yesterday to go with my sony kdl 402000 and my Sony BDP-S550.After hearing how easy it was gunna be setting it up I was expecting it to be up and running after a couple of minutes.I'm sure its something really simple that I haven't done, but i spent the whole day reading through manuals trying to figure out the problem to no avail.I can't get the sound from the TV working at the same time as the soundbar while using my blu-ray player.I'm using Hdmi cables on everything and i've checked they all work.I can get sound from 1 source to work, but never at the same time.Any help would b greatly appreciated as I really don't wanna have to take it back after saving up for ages to get 1.



All soundbars do this for a reason. All soundbars use a cross canceling delay technology that takes the sound it gets and delays it for a second or two (not very noticeable) in order to process it in surround. If you had your TV speakers on at the same time as the Yamaha, it would sound AWFUL. The TV speakers sound would come out first and the soundbar would come out a second or two after, making this awful echo like sound experience. Also, most TV's know there is an external sound system plugged into it so your TV chooses it and mutes (turns off it's TV speakers). I don't know why people would want to use their speakers at the same time as the sound system, TV speakers suck compared to sound systems- that's why you buy them, to improve the sound quality of the source. I do apologize if I'm being a bit harsh and blunt. There is a way to have one sound or the other but not both. There are a few people who will pipe in agreement and some have been able to get both but justify it isn't worth it (due to the echo). If you can get the soundbar to turn HDMI Control ON, you may be able to passthrough sound and video so you can use the sound from the TV speakers (but not sound from the soundbar). Others with yamaha's may be able to help you out with this (passthrough option) because I have a CT100 not a Yamaha (anymore).


----------



## Sokaris

kool thnx for that.I just presumed i was doin something wrong.I do like the tvs in-built speakers tho,the ones on the bravia are a lot clearer than the yammy's.Will have to do a bit of homework me thinks.


----------



## LionRed

Any word on the phantom firmware update?


----------



## imabanana

Yes. It was a phantom.


----------



## Skyden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyavenard* /forum/post/15944265
> 
> 
> This is way too complicated.
> 
> 
> And the manual doesn't explain anything on what those settings are for.
> 
> So you have in the beam menu:
> 
> A) Settings Parameters. Which seems to be the place you configure the size of your room and your sitting position and how the ysp is installed (installed height, on a wall etc)
> 
> 
> B)Beam adjustement
> 
> a)Horizontal Angle
> 
> 
> This settings seems to have the most impact on where I can *hear* the speaker. However, I've noticed that it also changes the pitch of the sound . For example, if I set the angle so the speaker is in the best position (from what I've heard, not that the best means it sounds any good either) then I can hear in the centre a nasty high pitch
> 
> 
> b)Vertical angle
> 
> I guess I can imagine what those settings are doing , but it doesn't make much difference to what I'm hearing
> 
> 
> c)Beam Travel Length
> 
> Ok, this one is confusing. Is this the total distance the sound beam has to travel or the distance the listener is from the virtual speaker?
> 
> In other surround system, you would usually enter the distance between the listener and the speaker so it can calculate automatically what sound delay to apply
> 
> 
> d)Focal Length
> 
> Allright, with this one I have no clue what this is for
> 
> 
> C)Image Location.
> 
> I guess this one is if you're not sitting exactly in front of the ysp and you need to make some adjustment.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> I've done the auto-setup again after defining the size of my room.
> 
> This time for beam travel length it found 15 metres (my room being 8.5metres long - 28 foot). This the beam travel length seems to indicate the total travel a beam has to do...
> 
> 
> My recollection of my high school geometry lessons (over 20 years ago), the exit path angle is the same as the angle of incidence. But I would guess it's not that simple when on one side you have a brick wall and on the other a big window.



I have to agree that it can get complicated, but I finally got around to looking at the settings after having it auto configured for about 6 months. I thought it sounded good, but really didn't think it was as good as all the posts I have been reading. Was somewhat disappointed, but didn't want to admit to a poor purchase I guess.

Wow, what a difference some tweaks to the settings make. They were pretty much all wrong and way wrong at that. My room does have an odd setup but has enough walls to bounce off of, just not a traditional square/rectangle shape.

First I did the math and calculated all the distances and angles I thought were best for my listening position. Most of them were pretty easy if you just look at the diagrams in the manual and measure the exact same distances. The angle ones, I can agree can get a little more complicated if you are not good with math, but just adjust the value until you hear the tone in the correct position and clearest. Close your eyes and have someone help you, can make it easier. Even after that, I did change a few numbers from the actual calculations, just because they sounded better to me.

Overall, I really wish I did this sooner, as it truly does make this sound like 5.1 system. If you get something wrong or don't like it, you can always rerun the auto setup or just save it before you make changes.


----------



## Sybaris

I'm in the middle of remodeling my HT room and am giving the YSP-4000 some serious consideration.


The one thing that is holding me back is mounting height. I've not seen any specs on this but due to the size of my TV the YSP would be 5.5 feet off the floor. With ear level being a couple feet lower, would this be a problem?


----------



## mcdee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sybaris* /forum/post/16146855
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of remodeling my HT room and am giving the YSP-4000 some serious consideration.
> 
> 
> The one thing that is holding me back is mounting height. I've not seen any specs on this but due to the size of my TV the YSP would be 5.5 feet off the floor. With ear level being a couple feet lower, would this be a problem?



I don't have the yamaha ysp but do have Zvox soundbar above 58 inch plama which puts bottom of soundbar at 65 inch height and it works fine for me. My seating is 18 ft. back and overall room is approximately 20x21. I initally tried soundbar on credenza but personally preferred it at it's current height, to me the overall sound was less localized.


----------



## u0dcameron

Grats on the system ^_^


----------



## KevinH

When I get in a new house shortly I'll be looking at a YSP4000 or 3050 for both the living room and bedroom. When you connect a subwoofer and set the subwoofer on in the set up menu, does the YSP set an undefeatable fixed x-over or must you use the x-over on the subwoofer? If the first scenario, what is the x-over in the YSP? 100, 80, 60?


----------



## frostylou

Most reviewers of the YSPs have found 100 to be the best crossover point for the Sub, and I think 100 works great.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/16185963
> 
> 
> Most reviewers of the YSPs have found 100 to be the best crossover point for the Sub, and I think 100 works great.



Thanks frosty


----------



## joeskie

Getting my YSP 4000 this week. Upgrading my 800! Can't wait.


----------



## vidoprof

I posted this in another thread and got a couple responses, but can anyone comment on how LOUD it is.


I mean will it get as Loud as a good set of bookshelf speakers with a good AVR?


I have the polk dvd 360 now and at MAX volume it just isn't as loud as I want it. i am hoping that the 4000 or 1100 can get louder than the Polk and if it can I am probably going to be getting one soon.


Ryan


----------



## JF7FSU

It will get wayyyyy louder than a pair of bookshelfs. The Y4K is very powerful. You will not max this thing out.


----------



## joeskie

It's louder then my needs. Very loud. I don't know what you're expecting though.....


----------



## joeskie

I have a couple questions.


First I would like to explain my setup.


Xbox 360/PS3/A30 HD DVD/PVR VIP622 - All HDMI to my monoprice 1.3 HDMI compliant switch


HDMI switch to my YSP4000 (DVD Input)


YSP4000 to my Samsung 58B650 plasma, 1080P24,HDMI


Question 1:

Does my YSP passthrough all the 'goodness' of my HDMI sources. Deep Color, 1080p24 etc etc even though the YSP is only 1.2 compliant.


Question 2: Is it true that only the DVD input on the YSP can passthrough 1080p60/24? I read somewhere that only one of the two inputs had that capability.


Question 3: Only if my YSP will not passthrough Deep Color and all the other benifits of 1.3 HDMI - Should I then opticaly plug everything to my YSP to have all my HDMI sources go directly to the TV?

Will there be loss of quality other then 2.1 uncompressed sound?


Thanks in advance


----------



## edgorme

Does the "My Beam" feature (the one that lets you use the remote to bring the sound to a specific part of a room) work if you have a family room that is open to the kitchen (i.e. no real back wall)? That is the one feature that draws me to the YSP-4000 more than anything else over the Sony.


----------



## bernfrye

Can anyone help? I can't get my ysp-4000 to recognize my sub. I changed subs (I put another working sub in place of the new HSU sub and got nothing) and also sub cables. I manually changed from "front" to "subwoofer". Every time I try to auto setup with the mic, I get subwoofer inconclusive or the such. Does anybody have a clue what might be up? I'm thinking the sub port on the YSP is defective. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JF7FSU

Silly question but are you in the right jack? Reason being is the Y4K should detect something plugged in. If you have tried 2 different subs and get nothing I would say it is a bad jack. I have only used Yamaha Subs and had no problem with it recognizing it. Boy will that thing be a pain to ship for service!


----------



## (W)KRP

Is it possible to plug Blu-ray and cable box HDMIs cables into a single HDMI cable (combiner, not a splitter) to run from my A/V rack to the YSP-4000? I am just trying to reduce two long HDMI cables to one long cable into the YSP. Would I lose any benefits? From there, the YSP would connect via HDMI to my monitor.


I was looking at the 3X1 Enhanced HDMI Switch with built-in Equalizer w/remote (REV.3.0) at Monoprice, and I wonder with this setup would it be easy to use my Harmony One remote to switch between Blu-ray/DVD and the cable box with preprogrammed codes.


Am I complicating things and would I just be better off with 2 HDMI into the 2 in ports on the YSP?


----------



## BenDover

i'm using my ysp-4000 with a monoprice 5x1 switcher without problems; the only problems i encountered with this were with using my ps3 through the monoprice switch, which for some reason wouldn't work.


my ps3 is plugged directly into one of the ysp-4000's hdmi inputs and everything else goes through my yamaha vx2700 and monoprice (come to think of it i guess my monoprice is cascaded off the vx2700 but the ps3 had issue even when it wasn't cascaded).


short answer, what you propose should work just fine.


----------



## Pete C

Is it just me or is Yamaha really dragging their feet on a new model? What is going on here...they are behind the times now and I think a lot of people are waiting for an announcement.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/16897446
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is Yamaha really dragging their feet on a new model? What is going on here...they are behind the times now and I think a lot of people are waiting for an announcement.



Agreed,,, Yamaha is really taking a very long time to come out with a new YSP and I have been waiting and checking for a while now.


As a former YSP owner I am now using the Sony Soundbar CT-100 and CT-500 and one reason I went with the Sonys is the 3 HDMI inputs and all the other connection options the YSP's dont offer.


Hello Yamaha,, can you say HDMI inputs ?????


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/16897446
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is Yamaha really dragging their feet on a new model? What is going on here...they are behind the times now and I think a lot of people are waiting for an announcement.



Big time. I was told by a Yamaha Rep next Summer/fall ..2010, that will

have Dolby True and DTS ma decoding. I have the Mitsubushi 149

LCD with Soundbar in my bedroom and a YSP 4000 in my Family Room. When I watch

a Blu Ray disc with the Mitsubishi that decodes Dolby True, it is awesome. Just yesterday I was watching Perfect Storm. I was switching back and forth between Dolby True and the standard Dolby Digital that is on the Blu Ray as well. WHAT A DIFFERENCE.

And I still say this. It is ironically, DIALOGE, that sounds so much better. Fuller. Clearer. Presenter.Weigtier on the Dolby true. ( and of course everything else).

When the Yamahas finally do hit stores it will have been 3 years ago that I got

my

4000 and started this thread. ..


----------



## myuu

Hi everyone.


Wish I had gone through this thread before I picked up my 4K last weekend (yeah, I'm 3 years late, lol). I found out about unsupported 5.1 LPCM the hard way, and it's kinda sad. Still, after a few days of calibration I'm quite content with it in DD or DTS mode. At least the PS3 can decode HD sources and churn out formats that the 4K can take.


Anyway, I just registered so that I can subscribe to this thread and keep track of anything new. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Pete C

I guess the wait continues then!


----------



## blue comet

Wish I had gone through this thread before I picked up my 4K last weekend (yeah, I'm 3 years late, lol). I found out about unsupported 5.1 LPCM the hard way, and it's kinda sad>>


You could have saved a GOOD few dollars by getting the ysp1100 instead.. optical cable from the PS3 to audio in and your getting the SAME sound as the 4000.. the hdmi input on the 4000 is useless soundwise...


----------



## myuu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16910089
> 
> 
> You could have saved a GOOD few dollars by getting the ysp1100 instead.. optical cable from the PS3 to audio in and your getting the SAME sound as the 4000.. the hdmi input on the 4000 is useless soundwise...



That is probably true, but I did win a 50% rebate (bought it at an AV fair) so the pocket burn isn't too bad.


----------



## Big Picture

I'm trying to find a good sound bar for my tv room.


The room is 20'X17' it has a partially open wall behind the right corner of the seating area and a 50% opening in the center of the wall to the left of the seating area. I also need to place the sound bar on the tv stand 2" off the floor or on the wall at 57" high.


Based on research so far the YSP-4000 is on my short list. Seeking opinions on how it might perform in the above room?


Also, should I be concerned about the YSP-4000 not supporting the latest loseless Blu-Ray audio formats and lastly are there other sound bars that might work better for me.


Thank you.


----------



## dizwip

I'm simplifying my system for now so I can use any extra coin to buy a new projector coupled with the fact that I don't get to appreciate surround at worthwhile decibels too often these days.


I owned a Yamaha YSP-1 back in the day, got it not long after it debuted and liked it. I'm looking for something now....


The hdmi input on the 4000 doesn't mean much to me so less expensive is good unless there is something that is an improvement performance wise.


I'm ready to buy now. Is the 1100 ideal for me or do any of the other brands offer something worth looking into and is there anything worth waiting for since I don't have to sell off my surrounds just yet though I'd like to.


Thanks,


Dino


----------



## dave76054

Hi,


I recently purchased a new Yamaha YSP-4000, and connected my Blueray and AT&T Uversa through the YSP-4000 and then into a 50" Samsung Plasma HDTV using HDMI cables as instructed on page 22 of the user manual. I can get the picture, but no sound through the YSP-4000. Additionally, do have the HDTV sit to HDMI. I even tested the three HDMI cable on another set to verify they work correctly.


Any suggestions?


----------



## dave76054

Hello,


Attached is a MS Word document containing a diagram illustrating how I was able to connect my AT&T Uverse controller box that provide a HD signal, and my new Sony Blueray into my Yamaha YSP-4000, and then into my Panasonic 50" Plasma, which only has one HDMI input.


I initially tried connecting the AT&T Uverse controllers box and the Sony Blueray into the YSP-4000 using HDMI cables, and then one HDMI cable from the YSP-4000 into the Plasm HDTV, but it did not work.


The AT&T technician told me that the Uverse controller box often has problem being conned in that manner.


I hope this information is helpful to you.








 

HDVT Wireing Diagram.doc 29.5k . file


----------



## BenDover

I read this first on engadget which linked to this translated page ...


----------



## don.juan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/17204646
> 
> 
> I read this first on engadget which linked to this translated page ...



"I'm in love"...yeah...seems that 1.3a is there...7.1SSound...thiner...wireless sub connection...

...let's see the final price...


----------



## brandeeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15961665
> 
> 
> All soundbars do this for a reason. All soundbars use a cross canceling delay technology that takes the sound it gets and delays it for a second or two (not very noticeable) in order to process it in surround. .



A second or two!? really? Even half a second would seem like a long time to me. If that is the case, how does the audio sync up to the content your watching, especially important scenes like people talking or explosions. Perhaps I am missing something, but would appreciate an explanation/thoughts/


thanks


----------



## Spooky

Do you think the 4K model is worth it if I was able to get it for $700? (I know we're not supposed to talk price but I think that refers to stores and sales right?)


Sorry in advance if I posted irresponsibly...


----------



## huskylord

If you can get it for that price, I want to know where you can get it for that price.


(but it might be worth waiting for the 4100's to hit the market first?)


----------



## maras

Can someone tell me if there is a way of configuring my laptop from which I play BD and HD-rips(over HDMI connected to my YSP-4000) to bitstream the audio to get 5.1 DD/DTS, just the similar way this is done on Xbox/Ps3?


----------



## maras




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maras* /forum/post/17385461
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if there is a way of configuring my laptop from which I play BD and HD-rips(over HDMI connected to my YSP-4000) to bitstream the audio to get 5.1 DD/DTS, just the similar way this is done on Xbox/Ps3?



got it:


using VLC, select VLC and go to Preferences > (tab) Audio > Output modules > (Advanced options) tick the drop-list that now appears and select "Win32 waveOut extension output", save and restart VLC.


----------



## Marc T

Finally got my bedroom setup connected:


Sammy PN58B860

YSP-4000

YST-FSW150 subwoofer

Denon DBP-2010


After reading this entire thread (a few times), it has been said the YSP-4000 only handles DTS or DD standard for 5.1 multi channel input/out; anything else will be LPCM 2.0 channel in/result => 2.0 out. The people at Yamaha told me the YSP would ONLY accept DTS/DD standard or LPCM 2.0 channel as inputs, anything else would NOT produce sound and only DTS/DD standard will produce multi channel input/output.


So...I began watching the "Band of Brothers" BR, and was given the only ENG audio option as: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, there was French and Spanish as: Dolby Digital 2.0.


The YSP processed DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 as a 5.1 input (see pictures); the Dolby Digital 2.0. as 2.0. From what I've read, DTS-HD is a lossless audio codec..yet somehow the YSP is taking it as 5.1; I'm bitstreaming HD Audio only to the YSP. I have no idea what the third pic is all about, was taken after the 1st two..I hit mode a few times on the remote of the DBP-2010 to get it to display..notice it says 2ch??? I'm not exactly sure whats going on here other than the potential of the YSP actually projecting a HD codec in multi channel. Any thoughts?



Anyway... I have to say this YSP-4000 does a remarkable job projecting a 5.1 sound, nice...full sound stage.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc T* /forum/post/17397822
> 
> 
> Finally got my bedroom setup connected:
> 
> 
> Sammy PN58B860
> 
> YSP-4000
> 
> YST-FSW150 subwoofer
> 
> Denon DBP-2010
> 
> 
> After reading this entire thread (a few times), it has been said the YSP-4000 only handles DTS or DD standard for 5.1 multi channel input/out; anything else will be LPCM 2.0 channel in/result => 2.0 out. The people at Yamaha told me the YSP would ONLY accept DTS/DD standard or LPCM 2.0 channel as inputs, anything else would NOT produce sound and only DTS/DD standard will produce multi channel input/output.
> 
> 
> So...I began watching the "Band of Brothers" BR, and was given the only ENG audio option as: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, there was French and Spanish as: Dolby Digital 2.0.
> 
> 
> The YSP processed DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 as a 5.1 input (see pictures); the Dolby Digital 2.0. as 2.0. From what I've read, DTS-HD is a lossless audio codec..yet somehow the YSP is taking it as 5.1; I'm bitstreaming HD Audio only to the YSP. I have no idea what the third pic is all about, was taken after the 1st two..I hit mode a few times on the remote of the DBP-2010 to get it to display..notice it says 2ch??? I'm not exactly sure whats going on here other than the potential of the YSP actually projecting a HD codec in multi channel. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... I have to say this YSP-4000 does a remarkable job projecting a 5.1 sound, nice...full sound stage.



in simple terms, in effect DTS-HD MA includes a *core* which provides backwards compatibility so that legacy equipment can accept and process as legacy DTS...i suspect this is why many titles these days opt for DTS-HD MA as opposed to Dolby TrueHD which also has a *core* but is limited to 2-ch.


not sure what the last pic indicates other than perhaps the player using EDID handshake to determine the capabilities of the YSP, etc. as 2-ch only


----------



## Marc T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/17400602
> 
> 
> in simple terms, in effect DTS-HD MA includes a *core* which provides backwards compatibility so that legacy equipment can accept and process as legacy DTS...i suspect this is why many titles these days opt for DTS-HD MA as opposed to Dolby TrueHD which also has a *core* but is limited to 2-ch.
> 
> 
> not sure what the last pic indicates other than perhaps the player using EDID handshake to determine the capabilities of the YSP, etc. as 2-ch only



Thanks Ben,


So you are saying that the YSP is picking out the lossy "core" and processing it as DTS standard 5.1 in/out?


-Marc


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc T* /forum/post/17402960
> 
> 
> Thanks Ben,
> 
> 
> So you are saying that the YSP is picking out the lossy "core" and processing it as DTS standard 5.1 in/out?
> 
> 
> -Marc



yes, that is my recollection of how it is supposed to work...


----------



## Pete C

Marc T, you just proved a theory that was talked about on the YSP-4100 thread...that the 4000 would be able to process the core DTS 5.1 track from a DTS Master Audio source. Basically, that means the new YSP-4100 is practically unnecessary unless you absolutely MUST have Dolby True, which is a dying format, or DTS-MA, which is almost completely indiscernible from the core DTS 5.1 track. That comparison was proven on super high-end equipment...even trained experts could not tell the difference between DTS-MA and the core track.


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/17406963
> 
> 
> Marc T, you just proved a theory that was talked about on the YSP-4100 thread...that the 4000 would be able to process the core DTS 5.1 track from a DTS Master Audio source. Basically, that means the new YSP-4100 is practically unnecessary unless you absolutely MUST have Dolby True, which is a dying format, or DTS-MA, which is almost completely indiscernible from the core DTS 5.1 track. That comparison was proven on super high-end equipment...even trained experts could not tell the difference between DTS-MA and the core track.



Yes, I believe Pete you just hit the nail on the head Most people say that DTS 1.5 is (core) is as good as DTS MA. I myself have been torn about upgrading to the 4100 in a few weeks. I have read over and over and over, the DTS core 1.5 is as good as DTS-MA for what most people can hear. One has to remember theater DTS was 1.5 when it came out in movie theaters, and the laser discs that people rave about and d-theater tapes were about 1.5 DTS. And these things were considered the piannacle of Movie sound track sound.

Yet.. I still wanted to try a test for myself recently.

I have a DTS Demo DVD DVD that has a scene form x men 2. All the DTS demo DVDs were the full bit rate 1.5. I brought it over a freinds who has a really good 5.1 set up that has Blu ray and DTS MA decoding.

Even with all the talk that they are 'equal' I wanted to listen for myself so I compared back and forth that scene with with the Blu ray disc (Decoding DTS MA), and the demo disc (doing DTS 1.5 )For the Blu ray disc, the reciever was reading DTS-MA and for the demo disc it was reading DTS, so everything was set up perfectly.

My conclusions.

They pretty much sounded the same. I cranked them both up to reference level. THe DTS 1.5 sounded terrifc. There might, and I mean "might" have been a hair more presence with the DTS- MA, but even then, as I went back and forth, it was negligable, and it might have been to some extent,palcebo effect.

It just goes to show how good DTS 1.5 is.

I found this link. Kind of interesting. Other people have done this.

I guess my impressions were pretty close to this:

http://forums.dvdfile.com/high-defin...ore-lossy.html


----------



## Marc T

Pete C/frostylou,


My belief is if one is going to be that particular about sound, they should be investing in a quality 5.1/7.1 configuration as opposed to a YSP. I have my YSP in my bedroom; a true 5.1 setup was not an option, I'm extremely pleased with the sound stage the YSP produces. Looks like the 4100 will be about 1-1.5k more than a new 4000; I think the 4000 at ~1k is certainly worth the cost given what it delivers.


-Marc


----------



## Chrys7

I have a YSP-4000 and I just bought a HSU VTF-2 MK 3 Subwoofer was wondering if there are any issues I should be aware of??


----------



## Brew_Horn

Anybody running an Oppo (BDP-83) into their YSP-4000? So far it is working great for me, but just wondering if I should tweak any settings for optimal performance.


----------



## rman66

I picked up 2 brand new YSP-4000SL speakers from newegg.com for $679 each.. I am seriously thinking of downgrading from my existing setup which is as follows:

Denon 4806CI and NHT VT1.2, VS2A and SW10 sub. Main reason is the small foot print that the YSP offers. My wife is completely cooperating with me (for a change) on this particular update. She is thrilled to get rid of all the wires and the monolithic speakers. I finally gave in after I found this deal on the YSP which lets me downgrade on the cheap. I would never have done this at $1599 a piece.. but at $679, very compelling. I have hooked up a YSP in the bedroom where I already have a Epson 8100 and BDP-S570. Results are very satisfactory.


updated 8/31/2010 - see my review below. It is in stark contrast to this one, which was a result of my initial enthusiasm.


----------



## fivepoint

Just bought a barely used YSP 4000 for $550 on Ebay. Very excited to receive it. Does anyone want to boil down the most important information (bullet points) from this thread and others in a single post for new YSP 4000 users? It would be very helpful and appreciated! What are the 5 most important things for a new 4000 owners to know?


Also, specifically interested in adding a Sub, so any feedback on that... suggestions for model, etc. would be welcomed. Was looking at the BIC H-100.


----------



## rman66

After evaluating the YSP-4000SL for about a week, my initial enthusiasm worn off and reality sunk in. I returned both the units I bought at Newegg, My main gripe with the YSP-4000 was that it was too big and heavy. The audio fidelity was less than average for a unit with such high MSRP and bulk. I compared the audio from YSP-4000 kept at 16feet with a Logitech Pure-fi placed at 5feet and guess which sounded better? the Logitech and I paid only $50 for it. The main purpose of one of the YSP was to serve as a speaker in my bedroom with minimal wiring..It miserably failed to meet my expectations. the YSP needed a bulky ugly black power cable that refuses to bend or flex like I want it to, and.. it also needed another HDMI cable which I had to find ways to hide.. my disgust for the YSP grew rapidly after I begain comparing it with the Pure-Fi which is rechargeable, required no cables and is super small.. great to keep right on the bed a foot away from the edge of my foot and yet, with great fidelity. The only thing the YSP could do better than the Pure-fi was that it could get louder.. which I couldnt care less. Even at an $50 price point, the logitech pure-fi far exceeds my expectations for use as a speaker in the bedroom along with a projector and a screen and a bluray player BDP-S570.


As for its use in my other room (the living room where I had the HT setup with the big boy components) here is no way I am going to downgrade from my NHT speakers in my living room to this POS YSP-4000SL. I tried, but the difference is horrendous. and the downgrade was unacceptable.


In other words, the YSP fit niether here (bedroom) nor there (living room) so back it went, to newegg.


----------



## rman66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivepoint* /forum/post/19124607
> 
> 
> Just bought a barely used YSP 4000 for $550 on Ebay. Very excited to receive it. Does anyone want to boil down the most important information (bullet points) from this thread and others in a single post for new YSP 4000 users? It would be very helpful and appreciated! What are the 5 most important things for a new 4000 owners to know?



There is only one thing to know.. forget about its MSRP and dont let that cloud your judgement swayed by the fact that you think you got yourself a stellar deal.


The supposed deal aside, i found the YSP to be a total piece of crap, not even worth testing. A 2 speaker setup with the right audio fidelity is far better than a 43 speaker setup (40 micro and 3 macro) which desperately tries to replicate a surround sound. Some might not agree with my opinions, and I agree it might have some specific uses.


----------



## fivepoint

Wow,







not quite the responses I was looking for. All of the reviews I've read up until this point have been incredibly positive! Anyway, I guess I already bought it, so my question still remains... what are the top 5 things a new YSP owner should know? Setup information, subs, remotes, tips to improve sound quality, etc. Let's hear it!


----------



## gmackenz

I love my YSP 4000, it's definitely not for tiny rooms or huge rooms with many openings and odd shapes.


You want to not have any big wall hangings.


Speaker is best about ear level or slightly above near the far wall with TV opposite your sitting position.


I had good results with Yamaha subwoofer that is designed to work with this soundbar (no idea what model, sorry).


Run the autosetup with the microphone set right at where the space between your ears will be.


Then check the subwoofer settings and the distance to walls the autosetup entered. They may be off a little.


I prefer to listen to music in the 3-beam mode.


(To the haters out there, stick with your full 5.1 or 7.1 complete systems or your cheapo 2.1 soundbars, this speaker is for people who want good enough surround sound with virtually none of the intrusive wiring and speaker clutter).


----------



## boredatwork

Having an video issue with ysp4000 + Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250 HDC.


Setup is HDMI from Cable box to YSP then HDMI to Sharp Aquous.


This issue is as I change from standard def channels to HD the video flickers a bit and then does not show--the audio continues to play perfectly. Turning off the YSP results in the video showing up perfectly (so the pass through is working). Occasionally turning the YSP on and off after changing to a HD channel results in everything working.


I feel like the Cable box is changing resolutions when appropriate but the YSP is having issues handling the change.


Anyone have an experience with something like this?


----------

